# Mercato estivo Milan 2022/23: i conti.



## Mauricio (22 Aprile 2022)

Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.

*Aggiornamento del 09/09/22

DETTAGLIO CALCIATORI*


*GIOCATORE*​*INGAGGIO LORDO*​*AMM.TO / PRESTITO*​*COSTO TOTALE ANNUO*​*RESIDUO BILANCIO 07/22*​*SCADENZA*​De Ketelaere​2,88​7​*9,88*​35,0​2027​Tomori​4,59​4,32​*8,91*​21,6​2027​Leao​2,212​5,908​*8,12*​11,8​2024​Hernandez​5,24​2,422​*7,662*​9,7​2026​Maignan​3,3​3,166​*6,466*​12,5​2026​Rebic​5,075​1,34​*6,415*​4,0​2025​Florenzi​5,55​0,67​*6,22*​2,0​2025​Bennacer​2,775​3,436​*6,211*​7,1​2024​Tonali​4,5​1,6​*6,1*​8,0​2027​Origi​5,24​0​*5,24*​0​2026​Giroud​4,59​0,5​*5,09*​0,5​*2023*​Dest​4,978​0​*4,978*​prestito in​*2023*​Caldara​1,03​3,705​*4,735*​7,4 prestito out​2024​Messias​1,85​2,25​*4,1*​4,5​2024​Calabria​4,1​0​*4,1*​0​2025​Vranckx​1,965​2​*3,965*​prestito in​*2023*​Kjaer​3,2​0,614​*3,814*​1,2​2024​Saelaemakers​2,6​1,205​*3,805*​2,8​2026​Bakayoko​3,1​0,5​*3,6*​prestito in​*2023*​Krunic​2,035​1,17​*3,205*​3,5​2025​Adli​1,05​1,6​*2,65*​6,4​2026​Thiaw​1,05​1,4​*2,45*​7​2027​Diaz​0,9​1,5​*2,4*​prestito in​*2023*​Ballo Toure​1,31​1,05​*2,36*​3,2​2025​Ibrahimovic​2​0​*2*​0​*2023*​Tatarasanu​1,57​0,342​*1,912*​0,3​*2023*​Pobega​1,85​0​*1,85*​0​2027​Mirante​1,8​0​*1,8*​0​*2023*​Lazetic​0,5​1​*1,5*​3,5​2026​Gabbia​1,5​0​*1,5*​0​2026​Kalulu​0,78​0,229​*1,009*​0,8​2025​*TOTALI*​*85,12*​*48,927*​*134,047*​

*PAYROLL STORICI*

Payroll 2021/22: *148,6 milioni*
Payroll 2020/21: *144,1 milioni *
Payroll 2019/20: *188,4 milioni *
Payroll 2018/19: *225 milioni *


----------



## Mauricio (22 Aprile 2022)

Eliminato


----------



## Mauricio (22 Aprile 2022)

Eliminato


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 22/04/22
> 
> ...


Per me ad oggi è così la situazione

Portieri: Maignan Tatarusanu X
TD: Calabria Florenzi
DC: Tomori X Kalulu Kjaer Gabbia
TS: Theo X
Mediani: Tonali Bennacer X Pobega Krunic
ED: X Saele
TRQ: Adli Brahim
ES: Leao Rebic
ATT: Giroud X X


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Aprile 2022)

*PROSPETTO IPOTETICO AL 1/7/2022*







Ecco qui ragazzi, condivido con voi il mio lavoretto. 
PREMESSA: potrebbero esserci piccole incongruenze con ilvalore finale di 108 e spiccioli: consideratelo realisticamente compreso tra 105 e 110 milioni, in base alle fonti consultate ho visto piccole differenze e ho provato a fare una media. 

Quella che vedete è una rosa di 27 giocatori con la quale probabilmente ci ritroveremo il 1 luglio 2022 (primo giorno dopo la scadenza dei contratti e la fine dei prestiti). 

Questo prospetto considera la seguente situazione:

- Gia inseriti i rinnovi di Theo, Saelemakers, Gabbia
- Riscatto di Hauge
- Non rinnovo di Kessiè, Mirante, Ibrahimovic, Romagnoli
- Non riscatto di Bakayoko (contratto terminato anzitempo) e Messias
- Riscatto di Florenzi (supposto biennale con attuale stipendio e riscatto a 4,5 milioni, le cifre potrebbero essere ragionevolmente vicine ai 3 e lo stipendio ridotto, ma per ora ho deciso di tenere il "worst case scenario") 
- Ritorno dal prestito di Pobega, Adli, Duarte, Caldara (purtroppo ho scordato Colombo, aggiungete comunque una linea paragonabile a quella di Pobega, uno 0.5 in piu a paryoll con 0 residuo a bilancio ovviamente)
- Promozione in prima squadra di Stanga

Arrotondando per comodità a 110 il payroll (rinnovo di Bennacer e Kalulu), balzano all'occhio un paio di cosine. 

- Con la sola partenza dei tre giocatori fuori rosa Caldara, Castillejo, Duarte si sforbicia di 20 milioni il payroll, portandolo ad appena 90 milioni (si puo quindi registrare comodamente minusvalenza, vista anche la plus di Hauge). Si possono proprio regalare (anche se Duarte secondo me ha buone chances di essere riscattato a residuo, è titolarissimo). 
- Florenzi costa un sacco a queste condizioni. Sarebbe ideale portare il suo costo a payroll intorno ai 5 milioni, non di più. Ora come ora, è assolutamente esagerato. 
- Rebic va venduto ad ogni costo, ha pochissimo residuo (grazie alla magata Andre Silva) e costa parecchio in rapporto a cio che rende soprattutto con i problemi fisici che ha. 
- Krunic e Ballo Tourè sono due giocatori mediocri che servono a poco e nulla e occupano insieme 6 milioni a payroll. cedere.
- Tatarusanu non ci serve. Meglio prendere un secondo italiano di esperienza che non costi troppo (Consigli? Sirigu?) e poi dirottare come terzo magari un Mirante all'ultimo giro di giostra o Plizzari stesso per le liste CL. 

Supponendo quindi le fattibili cessioni di Caldara, Castillejo, Duarte, Tourè e Tatarusanu (anche a 0) e magari quelle di Krunic e soprattutto Rebic, si puo scendere ulteriormente intorno ai 75. Ma anche 80 andrebbero bene, trattenendo magari Tata e Krunic. 

Che ne pensate?
Di spazio ce n'è in abbondanza. 
Il problema è che se non troviamo una maniera di liberarci del trio Duarte-Caldara-Castillejo ci saltano possibili acquisti gustosi. 

Su questa base, in futuro magari farò un post di un possibile mercato "ambizioso" in salsa araba.
Una certezza: lo spazio a bilancio è sterminato e può diventare ancora più grandioso se si fanno quelle 5-6 cessioni di contorno (unica seria sarebbe quella di Rebic).


----------



## Mauricio (22 Aprile 2022)

Dovrei aver sistemato tutto, se avete segnalazioni da fare, riportatele senza problemi!

Questo il mio mercato realista/auspicato:

OUT
Caldara 9,5
Castillejo 7
Bakayoko 3,6
Messias 3
Ballo Toure 2,1
Duarte 2,1
Romagnoli 12,5
Ibra 11
Kessie 10,5

TOTALE 61,5

IN
Botman 10 (6 amm.to e 4 lordi con decreto)
Sanches 10 (5 amm.to e 5 lordi con decreto)
Asensio 13 (6 amm.to e 7 lordi con decreto)
Origi 5 (0 amm.to e 5 lordi con decreto)
Florenzi 1, ovvero incremento di costi per averlo a titolo definitivo (2 amm.to e 5 lordi)

TOTALE 39 milioni

I rinnovi di Bennacer e Leao come detto a livello di payroll non cambieranno molto, al massimo 2/3 milioni in tutto. Per cui resterebbero 20 milioni di payroll da impiegare, più che sufficienti per operazioni minori come riserva di Theo (De Sciglio / Parisi) e rientro di Pobega. Per cui il payroll potrebbe tranquillamente diminuire di una decina di milioni e aumentate paradossalmente la qualità della rosa.

Lato uscite sono 3 parametri zero e 2 prestiti, per cui le cessioni vere sarebbero solo 3 (Caldara, Castillejo e Ballo Ture) che mi rendo conto sarebbero complicatissime. Sennò per questi sarebbe necessario aspettare il 2023 per liberarsene definitivamente.


----------



## CS10 (22 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO IPOTETICO AL 1/7/2022*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2112
> 
> ...


Gran bel lavoro.

Direi che c'è tutto lo spazio per qualche acquisto importante.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dovrei aver sistemato tutto, se avete segnalazioni da fare, riportatele senza problemi!
> 
> Questo il mio mercato realista/auspicato:
> 
> ...


Ottimo lavoro. 
Aspetto un tuo parere sul prospect "ipotetico" per luglio 2022 che ho fatto.
Sono molto curioso di sapere cosa ne pensi


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2022)

Bel lavoro ragazzi, auspico l'arrivo di altri sponsor per boostare tutti i numeri e aumentare il margine spendibile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Aprile 2022)

Ah parliamo anche di bilancio finale: 

Al momento è fattibile puntare a chiudere intorno ai 300/310 ricavi e 350 circa costi. 
Diciamo un -45 circa. 
Ecco, se arrivassero i proprietari arabi e inserissero sponsor (che ricordo possono coprire massimo il 30% dei fatturato), direi che un +50 sia fattibile (considerando anche la revisione a rialzo degli accordi con sponsor tecnico e sponsor principale di maglia, piu ingresso di nuovi sponsor arabi).
Il tutto, sommato alla crescita naturale di ricavi, potrebbe rendere fattibile un fatturato di 360/370 per la prossima stagione. (e senza considerare il percorso CL...)

I costi al momento potrebbero risultare contenuti a livello di rosa anche con un mercato ambizioso. 
Se si riesce a cedere un po di spazzatura e a non rinnovare Ibra, si possono spendere secondo me anche 150 milioni e arrivare ad un costo rosa di 130 milioni circa.Vorrebbe dire tagliare circa 20 milioni.
Insomma, ricapitolando, mettendo in conto anche solo di arrivare agli ottavi di CL, con un costo rosa di 130 milioni circa, potremmo avere nel 2023 costi pari a 330 circa e ricavi sui 370/380.
Questo significherebbe un attivo di 30/40 milioni. 

Io credo che in molti sottovalutino pesantemente il potenziale di cio che stiamo costruendo. 
Non mi vengono in mente società messe meglio di noi con i conti per ora.


----------



## FreddieM83 (22 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dovrei aver sistemato tutto, se avete segnalazioni da fare, riportatele senza problemi!
> 
> Questo il mio mercato realista/auspicato:
> 
> ...


La mia sensazione è che pagheremo Botman qualche milione "virtuale" in più inserendo il buon Tourè come contropartita. Stile Leao-Djalo. Lo dico già da un pò, il vero scoglio sarà liberarsi di Castillejo.


----------



## Mauricio (22 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ottimo lavoro.
> Aspetto un tuo parere sul prospect "ipotetico" per luglio 2022 che ho fatto.
> Sono molto curioso di sapere cosa ne pensi


Grazie, anche il tuo è ottimo!

Infatti alla fine siamo arrivati alle stesse conclusioni su chi sia necessario rottamare/lasciar andare a 0.
Magari sui giocatori da acquistare abbiamo vedute diverse, ma i ruoli da coprire penso siano chiarissimi a tutti. Se almeno arrivasse Asensio o simile, la trequarti per il 2022 sarebbe di buon livello. Poi nel 2023 scade Giroud e finisce prestito di Diaz. Se le cose vanno come auspicate, si potrebbe fare un altro passo in avanti sostituendoli con giocatori di livello.

Intanto però concentriamoci sul prossimo futuro: mi auguro che quelli in scadenza non rinnovi nessuno. Si chiudano i rinnovi di Bennacer e Leao, e si inizi a pensare come a vedere subito Caldara e Castillejo che pesano troppo a bilancio. Poi il resto bene o male è più semplice da portare a termine, come detto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Grazie, anche il tuo è ottimo!
> 
> Infatti alla fine siamo arrivati alle stesse conclusioni su chi sia necessario rottamare/lasciar andare a 0.
> Magari sui giocatori da acquistare abbiamo vedute diverse, ma i ruoli da coprire penso siano chiarissimi a tutti. Se almeno arrivasse Asensio o simile, la trequarti per il 2022 sarebbe di buon livello. Poi nel 2023 scade Giroud e finisce prestito di Diaz. Se le cose vanno come auspicate, si potrebbe fare un altro passo in avanti sostituendoli con giocatori di livello.
> ...


Temo che al momento i nodi seri da risolvere siano 4: 

1) Cercare un modo di mandare sulla luna Castillejo (visto il tipo di persona, sarà difficilissimo: non gioca da un anno in piu...) 
2) Cercare un modo di mandare sulla luna Caldara (che almeno ha giocato quest'anno, forse qualcuno che ti sgancia 3-4 milioni lo trovi ma temo sarà difficile; mal che vada libera Gabbia in prestito e lo teniamo come quinto) 
3) Sbolognare Rebic, magari in prestito con obbligo per una ventina di milioni complessivi, in Germania. Ormai è chiaro che qui ha rotto con l'ambiente e non è un giocatore serio e professionale, ha fatto il suo tempo. 
4) Trovare una maniera di gestire Ibrahimovic. Conoscendolo, vorrà continuare. Dobbiamo cercare o di mandarlo sulla luna e convincerlo a chiudere in Svezia o nel Monza/Bologna di turno, oppure rinnovarlo pro forma come quarta punta intorno a 1-1.5 milioni di stipendio, non di più (magari con bonus in base alle presenze, farei base uno piu mezzo milione per ogni 10 presenze)

Se riusciamo ad uscire indenni da questi quattro nodi (soprattutto i primi 3) è tutto in discesa. Chiaro, bisogna vedere se arriva sto closing benedetto...


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Aprile 2022)

*IPOTETICO MERCATO REALISTICO IN SALSA ARABA *

Partendo dal prospetto ipotetico al primo luglio 2022, ricapitoliamo rapidamente.

Capitolo OUT: 

- Non rinnovano* Ibrahimovic, Mirante, Kessie e Romagnoli* 
- Fine prestito di *Bakayoko e Messias*, rispediti al mittente
- Riscatto di *Hauge (10 mln)*

Capitolo IN: 

- Riscatto di *Florenzi* (Supponiamo a 3.5 milioni con un piccolo sconto, biennale a 2.5 milioni netti e costo totale a payroll sui 5 milioni)
- *Diaz* riconfermato fino a scadenza prestito 2023. 
- Ritornano dal prestito *Pobega, Adli, Duarte, Caldara, Colombo, Plizzari*
- *Stanga* promosso in prima squadra 
- Rinnovi di *Leao e Bennacer* (che insieme aggiungono circa 5 milioni al payroll totale)

*Il Payroll è circa 110 milioni a questo punto.* 

Parliamo ora di cessioni a titolo definitivo, prima di tutto: 

- *Caldara*: ipotizziamo una cessione in una medio-piccola di A per 3-4 milioni. Minus di circa 4 milioni, risparmio payroll di 9 milioni 
- *Castillejo*: mandato via modello Laxalt per un paio di milioni. Minusvaenza di 2 milioni, risparmio payroll di 7 milioni 
- *Duarte*: riscattato dai turchi per 4,5 milioni, residuo a bilancio, no plus ne minus. Risparmio a payroll di 4 milioni.
- *Rebic*: ha dimostrato di essere fracico e poco professionale, fuori dalle palle. Prestito con obbligo alla tedesca di turno, 5+15 milioni circa, plusvalenza intorno ai 15-17 milioni e risparmio a bilancio per 6,5 milioni 
- *Ballo Tourè*: palesemente inadeguato, lo facciamo volare in Francia in prestito con obbligo o inserito come contropartita da poco in un altro affare. Supponiamo nessuna minus ne plus, 2,5 milioni risparmiati a payroll. 
- *Tatarusanu*: sacrificato sull'altare delle liste CL, va via a 0 (minus di 300k praticamente 0) e risparmiamo 2 a payroll. 

*Il payroll scende quindi a 80 milioni* (sarebbero 79, arrotondiamo per eccesso visti i rinnovi) 

Ora vediamo i prestiti out: 

- *Gabbia*: giusto che giochi, in qualche piccola in serie A. Riscatto e controriscatto per incentivare i minuti.
- *Colombo*: potrebbe tentare una prima stagione in una piccola in Serie A, perchè non il Monza/Cremonese qualora vengano promosse? Gli si dia riscatto e controriscatto per convincerli a farlo giocare.
- *Daniel Maldini*: se resta Krunic, chiaramente deve andare via un anno. Gli farebbe bene un po di serie B, una realtà dove sia titolarissimo e prenda tanti calci nel sedere in campo e fuori. Potrebbe tornare totalmente cambiato. 
- *Roback*: Dopo due anni in primavera, la serie B o C potrebbero fare per lui e aiutarlo nella crescita. In alternativa, bene anche la serie A svedese. 
- Decidere uno tra Nasti e Lazetic da mandare in B e l'altro da tenere in primavera con qualche puntata in prima squadra. Io terrei il serbo e manderei *Nasti* nella serie cadetta. 

A questo punto, ricapitoliamo cosa ci mancherebbe in questa rosa ridotta ora a 19 giocatori (ragioniamo sul 4-2-3-1) partendo da un payroll da 80 milioni (forse anche qualcosina meno)

- 1 secondo portiere al posto di Tatarusanu 
- 1 terzino sinistro al posto di Ballo
- 1 difensore centrale 
- 2 centrocampista centrale
- 1 esterno sinistro
- 1 trequartista centrale
- 1 esterno destro
- 1/2 punte 

- *POR Sirigu, 35 anni*: supponiamo che il Genoa retroceda, l'ex PSG è il perfetto secondo, arriva a 0 e potremmo fargli uno stipendio da circa 1.5 milioni netti. *Payroll: + 2.5 mln*
- *TS Parisi, 21 anni*: giovane terzino sinistro molto promettente dell'Empoli, in scadenza 2023: supponiamo un quinquennale a 1 milione netto e spiccioli e circa 7 milioni di cartellino. *Payroll + 3mln*
- *DC Botman, 22 anni*: primo colpo serio, ormai quasi certo. 35 milioni di cartellino, quinquennale a 3 milioni netti e spiccioli. *Payroll + 12 mln* 
- *CC Asllani, 20 anni*: altro gioiellino empolese, si puo prendere con 10 milioni e un quinquennale intorno al milione e mezzo netto. Sarebbe bloccato da noi e per il primo anno starebbe in prestito, forse proprio a Empoli, modello Adli. *Payroll: + 4 mln*
-* CC Renato Sanches, 25 ann*i: nome ormai stranoto, le condizioni sono buone e l'unico dubbio è la tenuta fisica (per questo c'è anche Asllani). 20 milioni per il cartellino, quadriennale a 4 annui. *Payroll + 10.5 mln*
- *ES Damsgaard, 21 anni*: viene da una stagione tormentata, potremmo prenderlo in prestito intorno ai 2/3 milioni con diritto di riscatto sui 15-18. Puo fare sia esterno sinistro sia trequartista, sarebbe un ottimo colpo. *Payroll + 5 (prestito)*
- *COC Milinkovic Savic, 27 anni*: un nome che non ha bisogno di presentazioni, il grande regalo arabo. 60 milioni a Lotito, quadriennale a 6 milioni annui a lui. Le chiavi del nostro centrocampo sono sue. *Payroll + 21 milioni*
- *ED Doku, 19 anni*. Potenzialmente un fenomeno assoluto, porta rapidità e salta l'uomo a destra. dal Rennes, 30 milioni e quinquennale a 2 netti. *Payroll + 9 mln*
- *ATT Cutrone/Ibrahimovic*: ci serve una terza punta, va fatta una scelta: Ibrahimovic un altro anno, con contratto intorno ai 1.5-2 milioni o un Cutrone in prestito, anche secco, per la questione liste. Comuque sia, un giocatore da 7-8 partite marginali l'anno e pochi minuti. Io preferirei Cutrone. *Payroll +3*

Arrivati a questo punto, il payroll totale arriva a 150 milioni, all'incirca paragonabile a quello di questa stagione. 
Manca però un acquisto, nel ruolo della punta.
Chiaramente, fare un simile mercato impone un sacrificio proprio in questo ruolo per quest'anno, concentrando le risorse del mercato 2023 in questa posizione cruciale.
E dunque... 

*ATT: Origi, 27 anni*: Altro nome ben noto, sarà il nostro "sacrificio": arriva a 0, gli diamo circa 3.5 milioni netti a stagione per un quadriennale. Sarà titolare per quest'anno, e prima riserva al posto di Giroud il prossimo anno. *Payroll: +5 mln*

La rosa è conclusa, *il payroll finale è di 155 milioni*, circa 10 milioni in più di quest'anno. 

Panoramica della rosa, con titolari e riserve (in grassetto i nuovi). 

POR: Maignan (*Sirigu*, Plizzari)
TS: Theo (*Parisi*)
DC: Tomori (Kalulu)
DC: *Botman* (Kjaer, Stanga) 
TD: Calabria (Florenzi) 
CC: Tonali (Bennacer)
CC: *Sanches* (Pobega, Krunic) 
ES: Leao (*Damsgaard*)
COC: *Milinkovic-Savic* (Adli, Diaz) 
ED: *Doku* (Saelemakers) 
ATT: *Origi* (Giroud, *Cutrone*/Ibrahimovic) 

A livello di liste CL, segnalo: 

4 team formed: Plizzari, Calabria, Pobega, Cutrone (o Stanga se teniamo Ibra)
4 nation formed: Sirigu, Parisi, Florenzi, Tonali

Da una lista CL di 25 nomi, si potrebbero così lasciare fuori sicuramente Krunic (jolly ma praticamente fuori rosa a sto punto) e magari Diaz. 

Spesa totale per i cartellini tra i 170 e i 180 milioni. 
Con il costo rosa intorno ai 155 milioni di payroll, supponendo di centrare gli ottavi di champions, arrivare nuovamente in zona CL e aspettandosi circa 40 milioni di introiti dai nuovi sponsor arabi, è lecito attendersi il pareggio di bilancio (se non 10-20 milioni di avanzo o piu in caso di risultati migliori come vittoria di scudetto, coppa italia e almeno quarti di CL). 

Tutto fattibile, milione piu milione meno.


----------



## The P (22 Aprile 2022)

Complimenti per il lavoro ragazzi 
Speriamo adesso in un bel mercato, fatto da 3-4acquisti, forti.

Botman, Sànchez + Trquartista, Esterno destro e Punta top.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *IPOTETICO MERCATO REALISTICO IN SALSA ARABA *
> 
> Partendo dal prospetto ipotetico al primo luglio 2022, ricapitoliamo rapidamente.
> 
> ...


Intanto complimenti per il lavoro che stai facendo, ma scusami con quella squadra che hai allestito, arriveremo 4° se va bene.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2022)

In tutta onestà spero di prendere Haaland e riportare il payroll a 225 milioni con la nuova proprietà e un paio di sponsorizzazioni fake.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *IPOTETICO MERCATO REALISTICO IN SALSA ARABA *
> 
> Partendo dal prospetto ipotetico al primo luglio 2022, ricapitoliamo rapidamente.
> 
> ...


La squadra che hai allestito non sposta granché per me. Io prenderei botman savic asensio ed una punta da 20 gol. Poi tutto resto si vede dopo se rimangono soldi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> La squadra che hai allestito non sposta granché per me. Io prenderei botman savic asensio ed una punta da 20 gol. Poi tutto resto si vede dopo se rimangono soldi.


Botman 35 mln
Savic 60/70 mln
Asensio 25 mln 
David 50/60 mln 

Solo con questi sei già a 170/190 mln di cartellini 

Con la differenza che ti mancano altri 5/6 slot da riempire e hai praticamente finito il budget realistico a disposizione.

Una rosa come quella del post secondo me è equilibrata, finalmente profonda, giovane, futuribile e con grandi giocatori.
Origi e Giroud sarebbero terminali offensivi di una squadra piena zeppa di talento, in attesa del colpo spaziale del 2023.
Sarebbe da scudetto a mani basse


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 22/04/22
> 
> ...




Gran bel lavoro. Solo con le uscite di Ibra, Kessiè, Romagnoli, Mirante più qualche prestito inutile scendiamo a 110. Insomma se sta InvestCorp ci porta qualche sponsor per portare il payroll a 160/170 milioni ci possiamo permettere 4-5 acquisti importanti. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Rickrossonero (23 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> La squadra che hai allestito non sposta granché per me. Io prenderei botman savic asensio ed una punta da 20 gol. Poi tutto resto si vede dopo se rimangono soldi.


Mah per me in Italia con quella squadra puoi tranquillamente vincere,il problema sarebbe l'allenatore che non so se sarà in grado di reggere la pressione.L'anno prossimo ci sarà allegri a lottare per lo scudo che ha 10 volte l'esperienza e la furbizia di pioli.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Aprile 2022)

Io darei 150 milioni a moncada e sono sicuro ci porta 5-6 prospetti top mondiali (poi magari due ne scazza ma sicuro 3-4 diventeranno dei top)


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi per me una cosa è certa. Con origi e giroud lo scudetto non lo vinci.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *IPOTETICO MERCATO REALISTICO IN SALSA ARABA *
> 
> Partendo dal prospetto ipotetico al primo luglio 2022, ricapitoliamo rapidamente.
> 
> ...


ottima analisi, comunque secondo me il pacchetto di centravanti che hai indicato non è all’altezza, è li che investirei in modo più importante!


----------



## RickyKaka22 (23 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per me una cosa è certa. Con origi e giroud lo scudetto non lo vinci.



Cominciamo a dare i palloni giocabili a Olivier,non isolarlo contro 2-3 avversari e poi ne parliamo...se fai un ottima squadra...sono sicuro che in Italia 15 goal te li fa tranquillamente


----------



## malos (23 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 22/04/22
> 
> ...


Complimenti per il gran lavoro. Comunque tanto casino per Ibra e ci costa come un Romagna


----------



## Milo (23 Aprile 2022)

Senza arabi mi aspetto che arrivino botman sanches origi e un esterno non troppo caro 

con gli arabi invece botman sanches origi Dybala asensio e scamacca e inizi a far paura intanto in italia


----------



## mil77 (23 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> In tutta onestà spero di prendere Haaland e riportare il payroll a 225 milioni con la nuova proprietà e un paio di sponsorizzazioni fake.


Ti direi di smettere subito di sperare per non rimanere deluso dopo....


----------



## Route66 (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *IPOTETICO MERCATO REALISTICO IN SALSA ARABA *
> 
> Partendo dal prospetto ipotetico al primo luglio 2022, ricapitoliamo rapidamente.
> 
> ...


Complimenti sinceri per l'incredibile lavoro, bravi tutti!!
Forse nell'enorme listone proposto potresti considerare qualche jolly a sorpresa di Moncada.....
Per quanto riguarda SMS ero e resto fermamente convinto che vada alla giuve come da loro classico modus operandi (Pjanic, Higuain, Emerson,Chiesa, Locatelli e Vlahovic i primi che ricordo)ma con i nuovi teorici proprietari magari......


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Complimenti sinceri per l'incredibile lavoro, bravi tutti!!
> Forse nell'enorme listone proposto potresti considerare qualche jolly a sorpresa di Moncada.....
> Per quanto riguarda SMS ero e resto fermamente convinto che vada alla giuve come da loro classico modus operandi (Pjanic, Higuain, Emerson,Chiesa, Locatelli e Vlahovic i primi che ricordo)ma con i nuovi teorici proprietari magari......


Se dopo Vlahovic la juve prende anche M. Savic ci si deve solo nascondere


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Maggio 2022)

Beh che dire, da un lato sembra che investcorp sia sfumato, dall'altro che lo scudo non è più una chimera. 
Detto questo, se resta Elliott onestamente mi stupirei di un qualcosa di più di Botman + Sanches + ala destra (Berardi?) + Origi + Vice Theo + 1/2 moncadate a due spicci. 
In pratica, la differenza con gli arabi sarebbero trequartista e punta forte...


----------



## neoxes (16 Maggio 2022)

Milinkovic-savic non è un trequartista, perché lo infilate sempre lì?


----------



## Mauricio (17 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh che dire, da un lato sembra che investcorp sia sfumato, dall'altro che lo scudo non è più una chimera.
> Detto questo, se resta Elliott onestamente mi stupirei di un qualcosa di più di Botman + Sanches + ala destra (Berardi?) + Origi + Vice Theo + 1/2 moncadate a due spicci.
> In pratica, la differenza con gli arabi sarebbero trequartista e punta forte...


A mio modo di vedere con questi innesti la squadra sarebbe nettamente più forte. E ripeto allo sfinimento, il payroll non aumenterebbe. 
Si avrebbero 3 titolari nei:
- terzini (Theo, Florenzi e Calabria)
- centrali (Tomori, Kalulu, Botman + outsider Kjaer)
- centrocampisti (Tonali, Sanches e Bennacer)
2 titolari nei ruoli di:
- ala sinistra (Leao e Rebic)
- attaccante (Origi e Giroud)

In pratica ci sarebbe una squadra da 16/17 titolari. Si resterebbe un po’ carenti sulla trequarti e ala destra, e dietro nelle riserve del terzino sinistro e portiere, ma rispetto a quest’anno sarebbe un upgrade non indifferente.


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO IPOTETICO AL 1/7/2022*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2112
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo su quasi tutto. Il quasi è relativo a Rebic e Krunic che terrei senza indugio.


----------



## Milo (18 Maggio 2022)

Rinuncerei a una punta a costo di sistemare trequartista e ala destra


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh che dire, da un lato sembra che investcorp sia sfumato, dall'altro che lo scudo non è più una chimera.
> Detto questo, se resta Elliott onestamente mi stupirei di un qualcosa di più di Botman + Sanches + ala destra (Berardi?) + Origi + Vice Theo + 1/2 moncadate a due spicci.
> In pratica, la differenza con gli arabi sarebbero trequartista e punta forte...


con i circa 50 milioni di risparmio sul payroll ci possiamo permettere 4 giocatori sui 10 milioni (tra stipendio e ammortamento) e gli adeguamenti di stipendio. Con botman origi e Sanches sono 3 ne resta uno e spero non sia Berardi


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Mah per me in Italia con quella squadra puoi tranquillamente vincere,il problema sarebbe l'allenatore che non so se sarà in grado di reggere la pressione.L'anno prossimo ci sarà allegri a lottare per lo scudo che ha 10 volte l'esperienza e la furbizia di pioli.


pioli è il migliore in Italia ...allegri è stantio


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Maggio 2022)

Senza soldi:
necessitiamo di Bremer(o Botman), Renato Sanches, Attaccante destro da 25 milioni (scovare un nuovo leao). 
Poi operazioni di contorno: Adli di rientro, Origi a zero, Pobega di rientro, Udogie o Cambiaso come italiani al posto di Ballo.

Con soldi: serve tanto di più, a partire da punta e centrocampista che gioca sottopunta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Mah per me in Italia con quella squadra puoi tranquillamente vincere,il problema sarebbe l'allenatore che non so se sarà in grado di reggere la pressione.L'anno prossimo ci sarà allegri a lottare per lo scudo che ha 10 volte l'esperienza e la furbizia di pioli.


esperienza e furbizia quanto vuoi ma in campo ci vanno i giocatori, se non intervengono massicciamente sul mercato non stanno messi bene


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per me una cosa è certa. Con origi e giroud lo scudetto non lo vinci.


nin sono molto d'accordo, la squadra con il capocannoniere non ha quasi mai vinto il campionato negli ultimi anni. Origi e giroud sono più che adeguati per vincere poi sarà il campo a dirlo.


----------



## Mauricio (18 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> nin sono molto d'accordo, la squadra con il capocannoniere non ha quasi mai vinto il campionato negli ultimi anni. Origi e giroud sono più che adeguati per vincere poi sarà il campo a dirlo.


Esatto, basta guardare quest’anno: il Milan rischia di vincere lo scudetto con coppia d’attacco Giroud/Ibra. E dove il capocannoniere è Leao con 11 goal.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2022)

Io credo che se prendiamo i giocatori che sembra prenderemo possiamo lasciare per il mercato estate 2023 solo punta da 60 mln e trequartista titolare forte per completare finalmente la squadra (piu le solite fisiologiche 2-3 operazioni minori, visto che scadrà diversa gente)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> nin sono molto d'accordo, la squadra con il capocannoniere non ha quasi mai vinto il campionato negli ultimi anni. Origi e giroud sono più che adeguati per vincere poi sarà il campo a dirlo.


infatti, se fosse per il capocannoniere la lazio avrebbe dovuto vincere 3-4 scudetti negli ultimi anni


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2022)

Le critiche a Oliviero sono ingiuste. Prendere un 10 da 15/20 assist e poi ne riparliamo


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Maggio 2022)

Ruoli chiave: 
- difensore centrale (ne servono 4 forti per competere su tutte le competizioni, abbiamo visto cosa succede quando entrano i Gabbia o i Romagnoli, la solidità difensiva crolla verticalmente) (Botman?)
- mediano: Kessié ha giocato al piccolo trotto quest'anno, però rimane un titolarissimo inamovibile, va preso uno di livello >=. (Sanches?)
- ala destra: è ovvio ed evidente a tutti che abbiamo una lacuna lì (in realtà in tutto l'attacco a parte la fascia sinistra), Casti è da far fuori a ogni costo per via del suo altissimo impatto a bilancio (lui e Caldara sono le ultime eredità mortifere di Leonardo), tenere uno solo tra Saele e Messias. Idealmente da prendere uno di livello internazionale, non la gente che pascola in Italia alla Berardi. Non ho idee particolari, Asensio mi sembra uno che si è già seduto, anche se avrebbe il pedigree.
- trequartista/sottopunta: anche qui la lacuna è enorme, Diaz si è spento dopo il covid e rimane cmq adatto solo per certi tipi di partite e avversari, contro squadre strutturate è semi nullo. Penso che l'idea societaria sia di vedere Adli.
- punta centrale: Ibra ha chiuso (anche se rimane, farebbe il terzo, non sta più in piedi), Giroud non può giocarle tutte (è da due mesi con la lingua di fuori), gia Origi al posto dello svedese l'anno prossimo è un passo di avanti, non penso arriverà un crack con tutti i buchi negli altri reparti.

Ruoli di complemento:
- portieri: almeno 1 dei 3 deve essere team/nation formed (magari 2, ma per me Tata fa un ultimo anno come da contratto)
- terzini destri: Florenzi si è meritato il.riscatto, non lo trovi uno più forte di lui alle sue cifre
- terzini sinistri: Ballo è da spedire, lui, Pellegri e Baka sono gli errori di mercato di quest'anno. Preferibilmente una riserva di Theo elegibile per le liste
- mediani: ne abbiamo anche troppi qui, personalmente mi interessa solo vedere con chi sostituiscono Kessié
- attacco: Rebic va bene come rincalzo (con un'altra testa si spera, se no via l'anno prossimo), uno tra Messias e Saele idem, Giroud riserva di Origi è un upgrade rispetto a quest'anno.

Rosa 22/23

POR: Maignan Tata Mirante/Plizzari
TD: Calabria Florenzi
TS: Theo X (Team/Nation formed)
DC: Tomori Kjaer Kalulu X (Botman) X (Team/Nation formed)
CC: Tonali Bennacer Pobega Krunic X (Sanches)
TRQ: Diaz Adli
AS: Leao Rebic
AD: X Messias/Saelemaekers
PC: X (Origi) Giroud Ibra

26 in rosa: 3 portieri, 2 td (3 se si conta Kalulu), 5 centrali (quinto alla Gabbia), 2 ts, 5 mediani (per giocare sia a 2 che a 3), 2 ali per fascia, due trq e 3 punte (se rimane Ibra, se no anche 2 bastano avendo Rebic e Leao)

Team Formed: Plizzari, Calabria, Pobega e diciamo ancora Gabbia, se no Stanga al suo posto. Se rimane Mirante come terzo dovranno cercarne un altro.
Nation Formed: Florenzi, ipotetico TS, Tonali più un altro tra centrocampo e attacco (io non schiferei Belotti se va via Ibra come completamento del reparto). Se rimane Mirante nessun problema.

Mi pare una previsione realistica con Elliott, ma anche Investcorp o Redbird, entrambi i fondi penseranno ad arrivare al pareggio entro il 2023 aumentando sponsorizzazioni e spingendo sull'immobiliare stadio, non faranno da subito passi più lunghi della gamba che creino buchi a bilancio. Dal 2023, con l'ossatura pronta, si potrebbe finalmente prendere il crack in attacco.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *IPOTETICO MERCATO REALISTICO IN SALSA ARABA *
> 
> Partendo dal prospetto ipotetico al primo luglio 2022, ricapitoliamo rapidamente.
> 
> ...


Comunque se resta Elliott questo mercato è fattibile con l'eccezione di SMS, che si potrebbe magari sostituire con un De Paul per mantenere i costi rosa invariati rispetto a quest'anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che se prendiamo i giocatori che sembra prenderemo possiamo lasciare per il mercato estate 2023 solo punta da 60 mln e trequartista titolare forte per completare finalmente la squadra (piu le solite fisiologiche 2-3 operazioni minori, visto che scadrà diversa gente)


Il punto importante di questi ragionamenti, e mi riferisco anche al tuo bel post di aprile, è che questa gestione funziona cosi bene perchè si ha una ferma e radicale coerenza nella gestione degli ingaggi.

Quando parliamo di punta da 60 milioni il problema non è l'ammortamento del cartellino, quanto il fatto che questi attaccanti spesso ti sparano 7-8 milioni di richiesta di ingaggio netto (come minimo) piu assurde commissioni e noi DOBBIAMO rifiutare. Sottolineo DOBBIAMO. Perchè se poi si fa un'eccezione prendendo uno cosi, per esempio Vlahovic che alla Juve ne prende quasi 8 netti e ha voluto oltre 10 milioni di commissioni, poi tutti i compagni di squadra ti chiedono subito la stessa cifra facendo inceppare il giochino.

E' un po' la medesima ragione che ci sta portando ogni anno a perdere giocatori a zero.

Questa politica di Elliott funziona necessariamente con giocatori underdog. E' proprio di concetto. Quindi per me non prenderemo una punta da 60 o 90 milioni almeno per i prossimi anni. Investiremo su usati sicuri stile Giroud/Origi e forse una giovane scommessa quando il francese andrà in scadenza nel 2023. Comunque un giocatore che si "accontenti" dei 4-5 netti che prendono Theo e gli altri leader della squadra, in pratica il nostro tetto agli ingaggi.

Va da se che poi partecipando costantemente alla CL e vedendo crescere i ricavi stagione dopo stagione la politica si adatterà di conseguenza facendo crescere gradualmente il monte stipendi e il tetto agli ingaggi di conseguenza. Un po' quello che hanno fatto Atletico e Liverpool, per esempio, con la differenza (voluta o meno non si sa) che noi non facciamo player trading come hanno fatto loro per crescere.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *IPOTETICO MERCATO REALISTICO IN SALSA ARABA *
> 
> Partendo dal prospetto ipotetico al primo luglio 2022, ricapitoliamo rapidamente.
> 
> ...


sarebbe un ottimo mercato e anche realistico. Al di là dei nomi che possono variare, 3-4 acquisti importanti possiamo farli come per esempio Botman, Sanches, Milinkovic, Doku e un Origi a zero là davanti. Al massimo si potrebbe risparmiare qualcosa sul centrale vista l'eplosione di Kalulu.


----------



## Mauricio (18 Maggio 2022)

@Trumpusconi 
Ormai è certo che ti/ci leggono, il tuo post sul mercato è quello che si legge sui giornali! C’è sicuramente qualche infiltrato tra noi!


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Maggio 2022)

La ricchezza del mercato passerà da diversi fattori: Scudetto (perlopiù dal punto di vista di immagine, che traina anche le sponsorizzazioni, poi anche il market pool di CL, oltre al premio Lega), cessione societaria (con Elliott rimarremmo al "o si sta nei numeri o niente", magari i nuovi fondi potrebbero voler/poter sforare qualcosa, senza esagerare, per via del fatto che non hanno la mission di risanare e rivendere in 5 anni) e cessione dei cadaveri. Vanno sicuri Kessié e Romagnoli che pesano, Ibra se anche rimanesse lo farebbe a costi molto più bassi, i problemi sono Caldara e Castillejo, dei veri e propri tappi, Hauge è una plusvalenza sicura, con Duarte perlomeno non ci perderanno (caratteristica chiave dei colpi dal 2019 in poi). 

Liberandosi di Romagnoli, Caldara, Kessié, Castillejo e Ibra, c'è spazio per 5 acquisti di alto livello, nonostante 3 su 5 di questi siano cadaveri (sempre rispettando Ibra, la sua è resa per anzianità), uno sia passato da capitano a riserva e solo uno sia ancora titolare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi
> Ormai è certo che ti/ci leggono, il tuo post sul mercato è quello che si legge sui giornali! C’è sicuramente qualche infiltrato tra noi!


Ma chiaro, in quel post ci sono conti accurati diciamo al 90%, il giornalismo sportivo in italia purtroppo non fa queste cose (tranne calcio e finanza) quindi ci sta che un contenuto che mi permetto di definire "di qualità" venga ripreso dagli addetti ai lavori.
Non mi da fastidio anzi, se aiuta a fare chiarezza su quelle che sono le nostre reali possibilità senza voli pindarici strani mi fa anche piacere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Maggio 2022)

mi permetto solo di dire che se rimane elliot il 1o obiettivo sarà BILANCIO ZERO.
da qui, si può abbozzare un calcolo, ma dovremmo sapere davvero a quanto chiuderemo quest'anno e se riusciremo a sbolognare le cariatidi, e questo è difficile da fare ora.
probabili gli scambi:
botman-romagnoli (conosco poco botman ma non so se sarà un upgrade)
sanches-kessie (qualità contro quantità, non so se sarà un upgrade)
origi-ibra (per me origi farà bene)

per il resto per me bisogna passare a 3 a CC e prendere un'ala destra col gol nel piede. sarebbe anche troppo e non mi aspetto di più.

se 3 dei 4 innesti faranno bene puntiamo al campionato e ai 4i di CL max.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi permetto solo di dire che se rimane elliot il 1o obiettivo sarà BILANCIO ZERO.
> da qui, si può abbozzare un calcolo, ma dovremmo sapere davvero a quanto chiuderemo quest'anno e se riusciremo a sbolognare le cariatidi, e questo è difficile da fare ora.
> probabili gli scambi:
> botman-romagnoli (conosco poco botman ma non so se sarà un upgrade)
> ...


Credo ci assesteremo intorno ai 130 milioni di payroll (ora siamo a 145), che significano praticamente certo pareggio di bilancio nel 2022/2023 (e se vinciamo lo scudo e arriviamo magari a ottavi/quarti di CL c'è il rischio che facciamo pure +20/30)
A quel punto, magari con il progetto stadio veramente definito, credo sia praticamente certa la cessione


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Credo ci assesteremo intorno ai 130 milioni di payroll (ora siamo a 145), che significano praticamente certo pareggio di bilancio nel 2022/2023 (e se vinciamo lo scudo e arriviamo magari a ottavi/quarti di CL c'è il rischio che facciamo pure +20/30)
> A quel punto, magari con il progetto stadio veramente definito, credo sia praticamente certa la cessione


io credo (spero) che la cessione verrà ufficializzata lunedi, quando avremo la coppa in bacheca.
e spero siano gli arabi pieni di buoni propositi e sponsor. altrimenti rimaniamo con elio e pace.
con gli arabi e un 50M ipotetico in più da piazzare lo scenario cambia, ma dobbiamo pensare all'equilibrio del gruppo ed al numero di giocatori in rosa.

cioè non puoi andare a prendere hakimi, dargli 8M e panchinare calabria fisso. esempio stupido ma che rende l'idea.
quindi è da un certo punto di vista un mercato molto più difficile che quello fatto con pochi spiccioli.
con chi migliori la rosa senza destabilizzare il giochino?
per me finiamo sempre sulla punta e sul ala dx. a punta già presa rimane solo l'ala, cedendo saele o non rinnovando messias.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io credo (spero) che la cessione verrà ufficializzata lunedi, quando avremo la coppa in bacheca.
> e spero siano gli arabi pieni di buoni propositi e sponsor. altrimenti rimaniamo con elio e pace.
> con gli arabi e un 50M ipotetico in più da piazzare lo scenario cambia, ma dobbiamo pensare all'equilibrio del gruppo ed al numero di giocatori in rosa.
> 
> ...



la risposta alla tua domanda è continuare con la stessa linea degli ultimi anni, quindi puntando sui giovani con stipendi contenuti. Ma con maggiore budget, hai la possibilità di andarti a prendere la prima scelta e non la terza o quarta o Messias sul pedalò all'ultima di campionato. Ti servono 4 innesti? bene ti fai a prendere 3 da 30-35 milioni e 3 netti di stipendio, le migliori promesse che corrispondono a questi budget (ovvio non stiamo parlando di Mbappè, Nunez e Halland ma ci siamo capiti).


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la risposta alla tua domanda è continuare con la stessa linea degli ultimi anni, quindi puntando sui giovani con stipendi contenuti. Ma con maggiore budget, hai la possibilità di andarti a prendere la prima scelta e non la terza o quarta o Messias sul pedalò all'ultima di campionato. Ti servono 4 innesti? bene ti fai a prendere 3 da 30-35 milioni e 3 netti di stipendio, le migliori promesse che corrispondono a questi budget (ovvio non stiamo parlando di Mbappè, Nunez e Halland ma ci siamo capiti).


si ma dovresti iniziare a dar via qualcuno perchè ormai a scadenza non hai nessuno, minando forse l'armonia del gruppo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma dovresti iniziare a dar via qualcuno perchè ormai a scadenza non hai nessuno, minando forse l'armonia del gruppo.



ma no dai, ci sono parecchie uscite quest'anno. Ibra (penso), Romagnoli, Kessiè più probabili i prestiti di Baka, Messias e il solito Casti, più alcuni primavera tipo Maldini o Gabbia che non giocano e non sappiamo se andranno in prestito. Non penso che mini alcuna armonia se vai a sostituire questi qui. Ma vanno sostituiti con giovani forti, upgrade.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io credo (spero) che la cessione verrà ufficializzata lunedi, quando avremo la coppa in bacheca.
> e spero siano gli arabi pieni di buoni propositi e sponsor. altrimenti rimaniamo con elio e pace.
> con gli arabi e un 50M ipotetico in più da piazzare lo scenario cambia, ma dobbiamo pensare all'equilibrio del gruppo ed al numero di giocatori in rosa.
> 
> ...


Grande. Credo tu abbia colto davvero il punto.
Sarebbe una fase molto complicata e delicata della nostra crescita pure avessimo i milioni degli arabi.
Il nostro è un progetto vincente ma si regge su determinati equilibri da tenere di conto.

Da questo punto di vista mi fido molto di Maldini, sinceramente. Mancherà di esperienza in alcuni aspetti come dirigente, riguardo alla gestione di uno spogliatoio invece penso potrebbe scrivere un'enciclopedia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande. Credo tu abbia colto davvero il punto.
> Sarebbe una fase molto complicata e delicata della nostra crescita pure avessimo i milioni degli arabi.
> Il nostro è un progetto vincente ma si regge su determinati equilibri da tenere di conto.
> 
> Da questo punto di vista mi fido molto di Maldini, sinceramente. Mancherà di esperienza in alcuni aspetti come dirigente, riguardo alla gestione di uno spogliatoio invece penso potrebbe scrivere un'enciclopedia.


concordo anche io, @willcoyote85 ha messo in risalto un concetto molto giusto. Non abbiamo ancora una struttura ricavi tale per andare a prendere il nome importante (che poi magari non rende nemmeno?). Siamo solo agli inizi di un ciclo, serve gente con la bava alla bocca, al massimo puoi mettere qualche "nome" d'occasione come Origi, ma penso Maldini lo sappia meglio di noi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> concordo anche io, @willcoyote85 ha messo in risalto un concetto molto giusto. Non abbiamo ancora una struttura ricavi tale per andare a prendere il nome importante (che poi magari non rende nemmeno?). Siamo solo agli inizi di un ciclo, serve gente con la bava alla bocca, al massimo puoi mettere qualche "nome" d'occasione come Origi, ma penso Maldini lo sappia meglio di noi.


Anche io sono per mettere dentro giovani di belle speranze in generale. Non si devono ripetere casi Bonucci o Higuain, ossia di giocatori che arrivano con atteggiamento supponente e presuntuoso. Chi arriva deve mettersi a disposizione del gruppo, che è l'aspetto cruciale. E soprattutto non deve vedere nel Milan un ripiego.


----------



## davoreb (18 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Esatto, basta guardare quest’anno: il Milan rischia di vincere lo scudetto con coppia d’attacco Giroud/Ibra. E dove il capocannoniere è Leao con 11 goal.


Anche il nostro ultimo scudetto: Pato, Robinho ed Ibra a 14 ciascuno, l'anno dopo lo abbiamo perso con Ibra a tipo 25.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande. Credo tu abbia colto davvero il punto.
> Sarebbe una fase molto complicata e delicata della nostra crescita pure avessimo i milioni degli arabi.
> Il nostro è un progetto vincente ma si regge su determinati equilibri da tenere di conto.
> 
> Da questo punto di vista mi fido molto di Maldini, sinceramente. Mancherà di esperienza in alcuni aspetti come dirigente, riguardo alla gestione di uno spogliatoio invece penso potrebbe scrivere un'enciclopedia.


credo che sia il punto forte di paolo e pioli, e non è da sottovalutare.
in questo aspetto non credo abbiano ancora sbagliato niente.
è tanto che dico che il facile è fare mercato con pochi euro, beccandomi del detrattore, ma per me è così. ora alzare il livello è davvero difficile, non puoi sbagliare niente, il milan è dov'è grazie all'entusiasmo del gruppo e non va minato.
se le 3 uscite principali sono state rimpiazzate dai 3 che ormai sembrano scontati e approvo come profili, io dico che possiamo prendere solo un'ala destra forte e stop. già botman che idealmente arriva a fare il titolare al posto di kalulu mi infastidisce un po', cos'ha fatto per meritarsi questo status?
il resto saranno operazioni di contorno.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> credo che sia il punto forte di paolo e pioli, e non è da sottovalutare.
> in questo aspetto non credo abbiano ancora sbagliato niente.
> è tanto che dico che il facile è fare mercato con pochi euro, beccandomi del detrattore, ma per me è così. ora alzare il livello è davvero difficile, non puoi sbagliare niente, il milan è dov'è grazie all'entusiasmo del gruppo e non va minato.
> se le 3 uscite principali sono state rimpiazzate dai 3 che ormai sembrano scontati e approvo come profili, io dico che possiamo prendere solo un'ala destra forte e stop. già botman che idealmente arriva a fare il titolare al posto di kalulu mi infastidisce un po', cos'ha fatto per meritarsi questo status?
> il resto saranno operazioni di contorno.


Si anche io la vedo in questo modo. Il mercato è già fatto in pratica.

Botman arriva (se arriva) a giocarsi il posto come tutti gli altri. Credo giocherebbe perchè di base è molto forte, poi se in campo non rende non gioca. Non sarebbe il primo, pensa a Tonali l'anno scorso... ma proprio parlando del punto forte di Maldini e Pioli (e di tutta la dirigenza e lo staff aggiungerei, perchè il fatto per esempio che Gazidis e Singer non si sentano mai fa chiaramente un effetto diverso sulla squadra rispetto a un Agnelli o un Dela che commentano di continuo i risultati e giocatori...) è anche di saper coinvolgere tutti.
Quando abbiamo attraversato l'ecatombe di infortuni spesso ho sottolineato che da noi chi non è al 110% non gioca. E' una scelta voluta e ben precisa, proprio per coinvolgere tutti e dare una chance a tutti. Idem il discorso legato al non prendere un centrale a gennaio per dare fiducia totale a Kalulu... è la nostra logica di gestione e creazione di un gruppo.

La nostra è una dirigenza che segue una linea, in modo quasi sempre coerente (qualche sbandata tipo Marione e Meite l'abbiamo presa) e qualche volta in modo radicale, come con i rinnovi.

Per me se seguiamo questa linea avremo un lungo ciclo di successi. Anni come questo eh, sofferti combattuti passionali. Sarà un Milan ben diverso dal passato quando eravamo pieni zeppi di campioni e alternavamo tante vittorie bellissime a clamorose imbarcate e cali di concentrazione. Questo è una squadra di guerrieri spartani, lo dico da un po' di tempo. Tanti discepoli di Maldini e Ibra a livello di mentalità. Se teniamo la rigida politica che abbiamo avuto finora saremo questo per molti anni.

Rigida politica vuol dire per esempio tetto agli ingaggi e no alle commissioni. Significa non dover fare mai figli e figliastri. Significa dire No Grazie ai giocatori che tergiversano per venire al Milan, che rilanciano sull'ingaggio. Significa non fare MAI aste, per nessuno, mai. So che è un concetto difficile da cogliere, ma soltanto se ti poni come società in modo radicalmente diverso dalle altre allora puoi arrivare a competere pure se hai mezzi inferiori.

Qui parliamo del mercato dell'anno prossimo. Lo dico adesso a maggio a scanso di equivoci: se prendiamo davvero Botman Sanches Origi e forse un altro paio di buoni giocatori, penso un mediano e un'ala destra del livello di questi tre, *L'ANNO PROSSIMO PARTIAMO CON LA FOLLE IDEA DI VINCERLA LA CHAMPIONS*. E' questo sono convinto che hanno in testa Maldini Pioli e soprattutto i giocatori. Lo dico adesso, che il carro manco ha montate le ruote 

Ma è fondamentale che non arrivi nessun "fenomeno". Nessuno che si senta prima donna. Nessuno che pretenda di guadagnare piu degli altri. Questi sono principi imprescindibili per il prossimo mercato, che come dici tu sarà difficilissimo, per certi versi il primo dove dovremo seriamente alzare l'asticella per migliorare.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> credo che sia il punto forte di paolo e pioli, e non è da sottovalutare.
> in questo aspetto non credo abbiano ancora sbagliato niente.
> è tanto che dico che il facile è fare mercato con pochi euro, beccandomi del detrattore, ma per me è così. ora alzare il livello è davvero difficile, non puoi sbagliare niente, il milan è dov'è grazie all'entusiasmo del gruppo e non va minato.
> se le 3 uscite principali sono state rimpiazzate dai 3 che ormai sembrano scontati e approvo come profili, io dico che possiamo prendere solo un'ala destra forte e stop. già botman che idealmente arriva a fare il titolare al posto di kalulu mi infastidisce un po', cos'ha fatto per meritarsi questo status?
> il resto saranno operazioni di contorno.


d'accordissimo su Botman, e penso che non sia scontata la titolarità, Pioli non è scemo.
Penso anche che se prendessimo qualche campione riconosciuto da tutti nessuno avrebbe da ridire su stipendi e status (vedi Ibra), non dobbiamo prendere per forza talenti da formare.
Se prendi Asensio e gli dai 6 milioni, sarebbe così poco digeribile secondo voi?


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> concordo anche io, @willcoyote85 ha messo in risalto un concetto molto giusto. Non abbiamo ancora una struttura ricavi tale per andare a prendere il nome importante (che poi magari non rende nemmeno?). Siamo solo agli inizi di un ciclo, serve gente con la bava alla bocca, al massimo puoi mettere qualche "nome" d'occasione come Origi, ma penso Maldini lo sappia meglio di noi.


Siamo alla ricerca di profili molto particolari se ci fai caso. Non cerchiamo giovani senza esperienza (pure se qualche piccolo investimento nei vari Adli o Asllani ci sta ovviamente), piuttosto già svezzati che per una qualche ragione vedano nel Milan l'occasione della vita.

Siamo in una fase di mercato degli "underdogs", dei sottovalutati, io la chiamo cosi. Ovvero giocatori già sui 25, con un certo palmares, che abbiano già vinto qualcosa e portino personalità ed esperienza diversa nel gruppo. Giocatori che arrivano umilmente, quasi sottotraccia, accettando l'ingaggio e le regole imposte dal Milan, disposti a mettersi in gioco per rilanciare la propria carriera o fare il salto di qualità, soprattutto sul piano tattico e agonistico.

Per come la vedo io, tutto va nella direzione di migliorare il gruppo di guerrieri spartani costruito in questi due anni. Non servono e non arriveranno nomi importanti secondo me, la nostra logica è diversa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Siamo alla ricerca di profili molto particolari se ci fai caso. Non cerchiamo giovani senza esperienza (pure se qualche piccolo investimento nei vari Adli o Asllani ci sta ovviamente), piuttosto già svezzati che per una qualche ragione vedano nel Milan l'occasione della vita.
> 
> Siamo in una fase di mercato degli "underdogs", dei sottovalutati, io la chiamo cosi. Ovvero giocatori già sui 25, con un certo palmares, che abbiano già vinto qualcosa e portino personalità ed esperienza diversa nel gruppo. Giocatori che arrivano umilmente, quasi sottotraccia, accettando l'ingaggio e le regole imposte dal Milan, disposti a mettersi in gioco per rilanciare la propria carriera o fare il salto di qualità, soprattutto sul piano tattico e agonistico.
> 
> Per come la vedo io, tutto va nella direzione di migliorare il gruppo di guerrieri spartani costruito in questi due anni. Non servono e non arriveranno nomi importanti secondo me, la nostra logica è diversa.


Senza ala destra di livello e attaccante di livello fai già fatica a superare la fase a gironi secondo me, figuriamoci vincere la Champions. Il discorso che fai te è realistico se prendi centravanti giovane e ala destra, ma devono essere due forti forti... Tipo Darwin Nunez e Asensio. Se prendi dei futuribili ci vorrà tempo, come ci è voluto per Leao che abbiamo comunque dovuto attendere. Non che mi darebbe fastidio aspettare, ma abbiamo visto che in Europa il livello è totalmente diverso. Leggevo prima della partita col Porto che qualcuno diceva che la squadra portoghese in serie A sarebbe arrivata settima e io mettevo in guardia sulla difficoltà dell'impegno... Anche tanti giocatori che abbiamo a livello internazionale ancora devono consacrarsi, per questo vedo lontana la possibilità di competere in Champions. Poi ci vogliono investimenti adeguati, questa squadra ha raggiunto secondo me il picco quest'anno, deve essere rafforzata soprattutto davanti e non credo basti un giovane sulla destra per competere.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Senza ala destra di livello e attaccante di livello fai già fatica a superare la fase a gironi secondo me, figuriamoci vincere la Champions. Il discorso che fai te è realistico se prendi centravanti giovane e ala destra, ma devono essere due forti forti... Tipo Darwin Nunez e Asensio. Se prendi dei futuribili ci vorrà tempo, come ci è voluto per Leao che abbiamo comunque dovuto attendere. Non che mi darebbe fastidio aspettare, ma abbiamo visto che in Europa il livello è totalmente diverso. Leggevo prima della partita col Porto che qualcuno diceva che la squadra portoghese in serie A sarebbe arrivata settima e io mettevo in guardia sulla difficoltà dell'impegno... Anche tanti giocatori che abbiamo a livello internazionale ancora devono consacrarsi, per questo vedo lontana la possibilità di competere in Champions. Poi ci vogliono investimenti adeguati, questa squadra ha raggiunto secondo me il picco quest'anno, deve essere rafforzata soprattutto davanti e non credo basti un giovane sulla destra per competere.


Non credo, sinceramente. Eravamo alla prima presenza in CL dopo tanti anni. Abbiamo avuto difficoltà, come col Porto, ma in un mese in cui eravamo falcidiati dagli infortuni e abbiamo dovuto giocare alcune partite chiave senza Maignan Theo e Leao, non dimentichiamo.

Per me questa è stata la stagione della consacrazione di un gruppo. La vedo all'opposto tuo o quasi: siamo appena all'inizio, altro che apice 

Per fare un paragone, la scorsa stagione è stata preparatoria per questa riguardo al campionato. Ecco, allo stesso modo questa è stata preparatoria per la prossima in Champions.

L'anno prossimo partiremo per essere la grande outsider. Un po' come a settembre quando dicevano che saremmo a malapena arrivati quarti, l'anno prossimo diranno che a malapena passeremo i gironi. Poi partita dopo partita arriveremo in fondo. Lo dico a maggio, forse troppo presto, ma sono convinto che il nostro spogliatoio si lascerà con questa ambizione per l'anno prossimo, non ho dubbi su questo.

Tra l'altro il nostro gioco è ideale per le partite europee e gli scontri diretti in generale, per me siamo molto piu avanti nel progetto di quanto si possa pensare.

Riguardo agli acquisti, non credo che servano grandi nomi. Due giocatori del livello di Sanches e Botman, simili a loro, non Nunez per intenderci. E per me servono per i ruoli di mediano e ala destra prima di tutto, prima del centravanti. Comunque non grandi nomi, giocatori che arrivino per stipendi giusti, un po' sottotraccia e sottovalutati. 
Ne riparleremo piu avanti tirando le somme a mercato concluso, comunque, anche per capire se certe ambizioni siano concretamente fondate o meno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non credo, sinceramente. Eravamo alla prima presenza in CL dopo tanti anni. Abbiamo avuto difficoltà, come col Porto, ma in un mese in cui eravamo falcidiati dagli infortuni e abbiamo dovuto giocare alcune partite chiave senza Maignan Theo e Leao, non dimentichiamo.
> 
> Per me questa è stata la stagione della consacrazione di un gruppo. La vedo all'opposto tuo o quasi: siamo appena all'inizio, altro che apice
> 
> ...


Il livello di Sanches e Botman è quello di Nunez pressappoco… solo che Nunez è un attaccante e costa di più. Se non prendi Nunez devi prendere David o Richarlison, comunque giocatori che abbiano combinato già qualcosa. Se prendi Wahi o Ekitike devi aver pazienza, aspettare che crescano. Non che mi dispiaccia attendere, ma servirebbe già più tempo come è successo per Leao. 
Io non ne faccio una questione di gioco, ma di qualità collettiva. Noi siamo una squadra che quando attacca si basa soprattutto su strappi dei singoli, quindi occorre lavorare per migliorare il livello del gioco offensivo che passa necessariamente per il calciomercato. Per me il mediano non è prioritario, la priorità è il reparto avanzato: trequartista, ala destra e centravanti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> credo che sia il punto forte di paolo e pioli, e non è da sottovalutare.
> in questo aspetto non credo abbiano ancora sbagliato niente.
> è tanto che dico che il facile è fare mercato con pochi euro, beccandomi del detrattore, ma per me è così. ora alzare il livello è davvero difficile, non puoi sbagliare niente, il milan è dov'è grazie all'entusiasmo del gruppo e non va minato.
> se le 3 uscite principali sono state rimpiazzate dai 3 che ormai sembrano scontati e approvo come profili, io dico che possiamo prendere solo un'ala destra forte e stop. già botman che idealmente arriva a fare il titolare al posto di kalulu mi infastidisce un po', cos'ha fatto per meritarsi questo status?
> il resto saranno operazioni di contorno.


Botman sarebbe il sostituto naturale di Romagnoli. DIfensore strutturato, mancino.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il livello di Sanches e Botman è quello di Nunez pressappoco… solo che Nunez è un attaccante e costa di più. Se non prendi Nunez devi prendere David o Richarlison, comunque giocatori che abbiano combinato già qualcosa. Se prendi Wahi o Ekitike devi aver pazienza, aspettare che crescano. Non che mi dispiaccia attendere, ma servirebbe già più tempo come è successo per Leao.
> Io non ne faccio una questione di gioco, ma di qualità collettiva. Noi siamo una squadra che quando attacca si basa soprattutto su strappi dei singoli, quindi occorre lavorare per migliorare il livello del gioco offensivo che passa necessariamente per il calciomercato. Per me il mediano non è prioritario, la priorità è il reparto avanzato: trequartista, ala destra e centravanti.


Io credo che il centravanti titolare sarà Origi invece e che sorprenderà tutti per rendimento e goal.

Nunez purtroppo non è del livello di Botman e Sanches. Ha già segnato tanto in Champions e vedrai che il Benfica lo cederà per una cifra vicina ai 100 milioni.

Per me la squadre è già delineata, manca prima di tutto il mediano al posto di Kessie e l'ala destra forte che dia qualità e goal, piu ovviamente diversi acquisti di contorno per la panchina. E già competitiva per ripetersi in Italia e sorprendere in Champions, ma sono punti di vista. Vedremo a fine mercato comunque, manco è iniziato ancora...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io credo che il centravanti titolare sarà Origi invece e che sorprenderà tutti per rendimento e goal.
> 
> Nunez purtroppo non è del livello di Botman e Sanches. Ha già segnato tanto in Champions e vedrai che il Benfica lo cederà per una cifra vicina ai 100 milioni.
> 
> Per me la squadre è già delineata, manca prima di tutto il mediano al posto di Kessie e l'ala destra forte che dia qualità e goal, piu ovviamente diversi acquisti di contorno per la panchina. E già competitiva per ripetersi in Italia e sorprendere in Champions, ma sono punti di vista. Vediamo a fine mercato, manco è iniziato ancora...


Sanches prende il posto di Kessié, arriva per Kessié quindi giocherà lui ma con caratteristiche diverse. Tonali, Bennacer, Sanches, Pobega, all’occorrenza Krunic. Il centrocampo è fatto.
Origi secondo me non è assolutamente un giocatore in grado di reggere da titolare e fare la differenza… sorprendere significa che segnerà 20 gol quando in carriera non è mai andato in doppia cifra. Origi secondo me è un buon innesto se lo si considera un dodicesimo, un jolly che può giocare al posto di Leao o del centravanti titolare. Io sarei anche dell’idea di dare fiducia ad Adli, ma centravanti e ala destra devono essere di un certo tipo.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2022)

Quando parlo di calciatori mi piace parlare di caratteristiche, tecniche, agonistiche, tattiche.
A noi manca : un centrale di difesa strutturato mancino che domini in area.
Potente ma svelto.
Un centrocampista centrale che possa garantire guida del gioco sotto ritmo, quindi dalla tecnica superiore e che sappia alternare il gioco corto al lungo.
Un play vecchia maniera quindi perchè tonali e benna stanno avendo altra evoluzione tecnico/tattica.
Un trequartista fisico e forte in transizione , nel legare il gioco e nell'ultimo passaggio.

In altri ruoli siamo ovviamente migliorabili, tipo a destra o nel 9, ma attenzione perchè se azzecchiamo i profili che ho citato prima migliorerà il rendimento anche di altri interpreti in altri ruoli.

Io non prenderei un 9 fisico ma questo non lo dico da oggi ma da tre anni almeno, carta canta.
Al milan serve un 9 da manovra.
Perchè, come dico sempre, il talento si somma ma mai si alterna.
Il milan ha aperto cicli sommando il talento di tutti e mai creando staffette o competizioni interne.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Maggio 2022)

Per me ad oggi è così la situazione

Portieri: Maignan Tatarusanu X
TD: Calabria Florenzi
DC: Tomori X Kalulu Kjaer Gabbia
TS: Theo X
Mediani: Tonali Bennacer X Pobega Krunic
ED: X Saele
TRQ: Adli Brahim
ES: Leao Rebic
ATT: Giroud X X


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per me ad oggi è così la situazione
> 
> Portieri: Maignan Tatarusanu X
> TD: Calabria Florenzi
> ...


Il prossimo anno credo vedremo spesso a destra anche kalulu.
Perfetto per coprire theo , un centrocampista più offensivo e un esterno destro.

Con tomori-kalulu-bootman(?) , maignan dietro e in mezzo al campo due mediani le punte avversarie per segnare devono impazzire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si anche io la vedo in questo modo. Il mercato è già fatto in pratica.
> 
> Botman arriva (se arriva) a giocarsi il posto come tutti gli altri. Credo giocherebbe perchè di base è molto forte, poi se in campo non rende non gioca. Non sarebbe il primo, pensa a Tonali l'anno scorso... ma proprio parlando del punto forte di Maldini e Pioli (e di tutta la dirigenza e lo staff aggiungerei, perchè il fatto per esempio che Gazidis e Singer non si sentano mai fa chiaramente un effetto diverso sulla squadra rispetto a un Agnelli o un Dela che commentano di continuo i risultati e giocatori...) è anche di saper coinvolgere tutti.
> Quando abbiamo attraversato l'ecatombe di infortuni spesso ho sottolineato che da noi chi non è al 110% non gioca. E' una scelta voluta e ben precisa, proprio per coinvolgere tutti e dare una chance a tutti. Idem il discorso legato al non prendere un centrale a gennaio per dare fiducia totale a Kalulu... è la nostra logica di gestione e creazione di un gruppo.
> ...


puntare a vincere la CL o anche a fare un figurone mi sembra assurdo, per me siamo indietrissimo ed i 3 probabili acquisti, a parte originale, non credo spostino così tanto rispetto a quelli che escono. sanches ci sarà un po e botman lo dobbiamo valutare.
un ulteriore mediano al posto di baka? arrivano già pobega e adli e x me siamo in po in troppi. 
x tutto il resto quoto in toto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di calciatori mi piace parlare di caratteristiche, tecniche, agonistiche, tattiche.
> A noi manca : un centrale di difesa strutturato mancino che domini in area.
> Potente ma svelto.
> Un centrocampista centrale che possa garantire guida del gioco sotto ritmo, quindi dalla tecnica superiore e che sappia alternare il gioco corto al lungo.
> ...


In mezzo servirebbe uno Xabi Alonso dei tempi d’oro, che giocatore che era.
Davanti a noi secondo me serve uno completo, uno che sappia sia giocare spalle alla porta e far salire la squadra, sia essere un centravanti di manovra.
Un grande nove serve... Ma chi? Io stavo guardando video di giocatori sopraffini come Bergkamp o Van Persie, ma non ne fanno più così, c'è una penuria di talento incredibile nei giocatori di quel tipo. I cosiddetti 9 e mezzo, quelli che sanno segnare o all'occorrenza rifinire, sono davvero pochi. O meglio ne vedo pochi tra le nuove leve.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Maggio 2022)

Una cosa che ho notato è che abbiamo una rosa numericamente troppo lunga, quest'anno abbiamo toccato i 29 quando è arrivato Mirante, ora siamo a 27, penso si dovrebbe tornare sui 25 (va bene che 2 sono D. Maldini e Lazetic che non fanno "numero" all'atto pratico). Questo anche per evitare esclusioni nella lista CL, che provocano malumori, soprattutto se ne è vittima gente benvoluta (il Krunic di torno l'anno prossimo) e non degli esuberi acclarati alla Castillejo o Conti. Con 25 uomini si possono avere 2 jolly in più per reparto (oltre ai canonici 23, 2 per ruolo e 3 portieri), che spenderei per il centrale di difesa (Kjaer, 33 anni e crociato) e in attacco (Giroud, 36 anni). A centrocampo per me conviene tenere il jolly Krunic giusto se prendiamo R. Sanches che è un fragile, se no si potrebbe anche far plusvalenza da lui (cosa insperata dai più a priori) se finisce bene l'anno. Al netto di tutto sappiamo tutti che se riuscissero a piazzare Caldara, Duarte e Castillejo saremmo già a buon punto, gli altri son relativamente facili da dar via (giovani o gente poco costosa).


----------



## Tobi (21 Maggio 2022)

Portatemi Sanches Origi un centrale di difesa e Gabriel Jesus e sarò soddisfatto


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Maggio 2022)

Buongiorno a tutti i campioni d'italia e bentornati al topic piu importante da qui a metà agosto!


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2022)

Ho scoperto oggi che Udogie dell'udinese è italiano ed è un prodotto del vivaio. In ottica liste UEFA come vice Theo mi sembra interessante. Si potrebbe tentare magari un'operazione alla Adli. Compro oggi ma ti lascio il giocatore in prestito per farlo maturare. Il problema è che l'Udinese forse sparerebbe troppo alto e al momento noi abbiamo altre priorità più urgenti. 

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Mauricio (23 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ho scoperto oggi che Udogie dell'udinese è italiano ed è un prodotto del vivaio. In ottica liste UEFA come vice Theo mi sembra interessante. Si potrebbe tentare magari un'operazione alla Adli. Compro oggi ma ti lascio il giocatore in prestito per farlo maturare. Il problema è che l'Udinese forse sparerebbe troppo alto e al momento noi abbiamo altre priorità più urgenti.
> 
> Che ne pensate?


Che i giocatori in prestito non contano per le liste. Si parlava di Parisi/Cambiaso per quel ruolo. Forse il secondo con la retrocessione del Genoa potrebbe essere un buon colpo. Come Sirigu.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Che i giocatori in prestito non contano per le liste. Si parlava di Parisi/Cambiaso per quel ruolo. Forse il secondo con la retrocessione del Genoa potrebbe essere un buon colpo. Come Sirigu.


Sì, parlavo piu in ottica di 1-2 anni però. Perché prendere Udogie per panchinarlo oggi al Milan quando Theo è uno stacanovista e Udogie ha solo 19 anni e deve crescere mi sembra uno spreco.


----------



## sottoli (23 Maggio 2022)

Chi prendereste a destra? ho provato a mettere ala destra su tranferm e questi sono quelli non imprendibili, in ordine di valore:
Raphina, Yeremi Pino, Asensio, Antony, Goncalves, Buendia, Bowen, Berardi, Sarr, Trincao Doku, Sarabia, Malcom, Neres, e poi si arriva a Saelemakers 
non ho citato Salah, Chiesa, Pulisic, Gnarby ecc per ovvi motivi
Molti non li ho mai manco visti giocare, Doku mi piace molto e mi piaceva anche Neres, ma è involuto? 
Negli altri ruoli mi pare abbiamo idee chiare, e super punta futuribile + trquartista top penso ci penseremo nell'estate 2023, ma qua a destra per giove ci vuole un upgrade


----------



## alexpozzi90 (23 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, parlavo piu in ottica di 1-2 anni però. Perché prendere Udogie per panchinarlo oggi al Milan quando Theo è uno stacanovista e Udogie ha solo 19 anni e deve crescere mi sembra uno spreco.


Secondo me invece si dovrebbe prendere uno decente da 10-15 partite e lasciare le 35-40 critiche a Theo, che è il giocatore più usato quest'anno e top 3 pure l'anno scorso e quello prima e la cosa logora, soprattutto se vivi di strappi. Tutto sta nel vedere se il Parisi/Cambiaso/Udogie sia all'altezza di fare la Coppa Italia e le partite di turnover.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *IPOTETICO MERCATO REALISTICO IN SALSA ARABA *
> 
> Partendo dal prospetto ipotetico al primo luglio 2022, ricapitoliamo rapidamente.
> 
> ...


Ci sarebbe da aggiornare il mercato in salsa americana  , tenendo conto su nessun sponsor fake e seconde me sei stato troppo ottimista soprattutto sulle cessioni/addii.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ho scoperto oggi che Udogie dell'udinese è italiano ed è un prodotto del vivaio. In ottica liste UEFA come vice Theo mi sembra interessante. Si potrebbe tentare magari un'operazione alla Adli. Compro oggi ma ti lascio il giocatore in prestito per farlo maturare. Il problema è che l'Udinese forse sparerebbe troppo alto e al momento noi abbiamo altre priorità più urgenti.
> 
> Che ne pensate?



che Udogie ormai ha uno status diverso e troppo superiore rispetto a quello che ci serve. 
Sarebbe titolare in ogni squadra di A escluso il milan con Theo, costa già oltre 15 milioni
Ma il giocatore è super.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe da aggiornare il mercato in salsa americana  , tenendo conto su nessun sponsor fake e seconde me sei stato troppo ottimista soprattutto sulle cessioni/addii.


In realtà rimane ancora realistico con l'ovvia esclusione di SMS che sarebbe stato il plus.
L'inaspettato scudo ci da qualche risorsa in più e soprattutto attira sponsors.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Maggio 2022)

MAGNAIN (ita ita)

THEO (ita)
TOMORI kalulu
BOTMAN kjaer 
CALABRIA (ita)

TONALI bennacer
RENATO SANCHES krunic pobega

LEAO rebic
ADLI brahim
X(forte) salemakers

ORIGI giroud

Penso che l'idea più o meno sia questa: 
*Botman, Sanches, Adli, Origi* come volti nuovi fin dal ritiro (sostituiscono romagnoli, kessie, messias e ibra).
*Attaccante/Ala destra titolare*: ci si prenderà tutto il tempo e tutte le valutazioni del caso per non sbagliarla, ruolo chiave.
*Italiani*: si andrà a caccia di italiani occasioni low cost (cambiaso da genoa retrocesso?) o prestiti per i ruoli di vice terzini o vice portieri a seconda delle occasioni che possono presentarsi (vedi il prestito di florenzi quest'anno)

A me convince più o meno tutto tranne brahim, è evidente che al di la del valore dello spagnolo e della sua verosimile crescita pioli sulla trequarti voglia in generale un giocatore totalmente diverso, quindi invece che restare in rosa solo con adli e brahim e poi veder titolare krunic preferirei rinunciare a brahim e comprare un giocatore fisico più in linea con le idee del mister.

Si potrebbe migliorare ancora questa rosa? SI.
Ma sarebbe comunque competitiva e sopratutto piu forte di quella di quest'anno, quindi non mi straccerei le vesti se finisse con la rosa sopra. Certo, se parte un titolare (es leao) allora crolla tutto il discorso.


----------



## Mauricio (30 Maggio 2022)

Ho tolto definitivamente Kessie visto che ha salutato. Payroll sotto 140 milioni.

Leggevo che Bremer da gennaio 2023 ha clausola da soli 15 milioni: se si riuscisse a bloccarlo per 6 mesi direi che sarebbero soldi ben spesi rispetto ai 30 per Botman (si lo so che è più fisico e tutto quello che volete, ma un difensore centrale a 15 milioni di quel calibro è quasi un furto).


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Giugno 2022)

Una domanda agli esperti, a quanto ammonterebbero a bilancio questi giocatori in entrata:

sms 80 milioni + 7,5 di ingaggio
botman 30 milioni + 2,5 di ingaggio decreto crescita
sanches 20 milioni + 4 di ingaggio decreto crescita
asensio 30 milioni + 6,5 di ingaggio - decreto crescita


----------



## Mauricio (3 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Una domanda agli esperti, a quanto ammonterebbero a bilancio questi giocatori in entrata:
> 
> sms 80 milioni + 7,5 di ingaggio
> botman 30 milioni + 2,5 di ingaggio decreto crescita
> ...


Dipende dalla durata del contratto: 
- SMS 35 milioni (contratto di 4 anni)
- Botman 9 milioni (contratto 5 anni)
- Sanches 10 milioni (4 anni)
- Asensio 16 milioni (4 anni)


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Giugno 2022)

Riuppo questo post per:

1) ribadire l'assoluta coerenza dei conti fatti
2) ricordare che NON ci sono scuse
3) ricordare che il Milan non è il bancomat di nessuno
4) soprattutto ricordare che, al netto di tutti i conti, senza lilleri non si lallera. Il calcio è un gioco da grandi e spazio per i pulciari sudici non ne abbiamo.
La ristrutturazione dei conti andava fatta ed è stata fatta, gli anni di lacrime e sangue erano giustificati.
Ma da quest'estate le scuse stanno a ZERO.

Tic tac tic tac.


----------



## Zenos (19 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo post per:
> 
> 1) ribadire l'assoluta coerenza dei conti fatti
> 2) ricordare che NON ci sono scuse
> ...


Seduto comodamente in riva,aria fresca mattutina,rumore delle cicale in lontananza,massimo relax...lenza in mare,attendo fiducioso...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2022)

non è una questione di conti. 
origi costa zero ma non è qui.
sanches era un furto ma non è qui.
ci aggiungo pure bremer che è una bomba e lo porteresti via ai cugini ogni società seria lo avrebbe già preso, ma non è qui.

non so cosa ci sia dietro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2022)

Questi discorsi sul payroll lasciano il tempo che trovano. Sia chiaro, apprezzo il lavoro che fate, ma come vedete gli investimenti seguono logiche diverse che non sono sempre attinenti al bilancio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questi discorsi sul payroll lasciano il tempo che trovano. Sia chiaro, apprezzo il lavoro che fate, ma come vedete gli investimenti seguono logiche diverse che non sono sempre attinenti al bilancio.


Ho capito ma al momento abbiamo un payroll di 145 milioni circa, se giochiamo a fare i pulciari anche quest'anno scendiamo a 110-120 (se va bene) che vuol dire roba da Lazio/Atalanta/Fiorentina qualsiasi pur con un bilancio ultra virtuoso e zero debiti.
A casa mia questo tagliare ossessivo senza alcuna necessità ha una sola spiegazione: vogliono trasformare il Milan in una società che punta ogni anno al quarto posto se va bene e caccia fuori una cinquantina di milioni di utile l'anno.
Un bancomat. Un'udinese.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma al momento abbiamo un payroll di 145 milioni circa, se giochiamo a fare i pulciari anche quest'anno scendiamo a 110-120 (se va bene) che vuol dire roba da Lazio/Atalanta/Fiorentina qualsiasi pur con un bilancio ultra virtuoso e zero debiti.
> A casa mia questo tagliare ossessivo senza alcuna necessità ha una sola spiegazione: vogliono trasformare il Milan in una società che punta ogni anno al quarto posto se va bene e caccia fuori una cinquantina di milioni di utile l'anno.
> Un bancomat. Un'udinese.


Son d’accordo con te e la conclusione cui sono giunto è identica alla tua.


----------



## morokan (19 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è una questione di conti.
> origi costa zero ma non è qui.
> sanches era un furto ma non è qui.
> ci aggiungo pure bremer che è una bomba e lo porteresti via ai cugini ogni società seria lo avrebbe già preso, ma non è qui.
> ...


ho la tua stessa sensazione......e mi porta a pensare più ad una disputa societaria ( M.M ) che altro, e se così fosse, abbiamo già perso .


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma al momento abbiamo un payroll di 145 milioni circa, se giochiamo a fare i pulciari anche quest'anno scendiamo a 110-120 (se va bene) che vuol dire roba da Lazio/Atalanta/Fiorentina qualsiasi pur con un bilancio ultra virtuoso e zero debiti.
> A casa mia questo tagliare ossessivo senza alcuna necessità ha una sola spiegazione: vogliono trasformare il Milan in una società che punta ogni anno al quarto posto se va bene e caccia fuori una cinquantina di milioni di utile l'anno.
> Un bancomat. Un'udinese.


praticamente un Arsenal?


----------



## uolfetto (19 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> praticamente un Arsenal?


Beh messa in quel modo sembra peggio dell'Arsenal. Che l'Udinese sia peggio dell'Arsenal penso sia pacifico.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma al momento abbiamo un payroll di 145 milioni circa, se giochiamo a fare i pulciari anche quest'anno scendiamo a 110-120 (se va bene) che vuol dire roba da Lazio/Atalanta/Fiorentina qualsiasi pur con un bilancio ultra virtuoso e zero debiti.
> A casa mia questo tagliare ossessivo senza alcuna necessità ha una sola spiegazione: vogliono trasformare il Milan in una società che punta ogni anno al quarto posto se va bene e caccia fuori una cinquantina di milioni di utile l'anno.
> Un bancomat. Un'udinese.


Abbiamo spazio per prendere giocatori e nonostante questo arrivare al pareggio di bilancio.
Invece se non arrivino i rinforzi allora saremo addirittura in utile.
E secondo te questi cosa vogliono : vincere o fare soldi?
Money ball... Quello basta e avanza.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Beh messa in quel modo sembra peggio dell'Arsenal. Che l'Udinese sia peggio dell'Arsenal penso sia pacifico.


Arsenal Gazidisiano:
2009 - 4°
2010 - 3°
2011 - 4°
2012 - 3°
2013 - 4°
2014 - 4°
2015 - 3°
2016 - 2°
2017 - 5°
2018 - 6°

Nominato Cr7 degli AD per i conti apposto e ricavi.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Abbiamo spazio per prendere giocatori e nonostante questo arrivare al pareggio di bilancio.
> Invece se non arrivino i rinforzi allora saremo addirittura in utile.
> E secondo te questi cosa vogliono : vincere o fare soldi?
> Money ball... Quello basta e avanza.


ieri ho rivisto una parte di Moneyball, una delle scene iniziali è come immagino un incontro tra Paolino e la società, riguardatela


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Arsenal Gazidisiano:
> 2009 - 4°
> 2010 - 3°
> 2011 - 4°
> ...


E non ti dimenticare del aumento dei ricavi che era pure inferiore in percentuale a l'aumento delle altre squadre 
Insomma aveva avuto un aumento solo perché la sua squadra stava in premier... E qui c'erano quelli che erano pronti a dargli mln e mln perché spostava più di un giocatore


----------



## Igniorante (19 Giugno 2022)

Prepariamoci ad andare sotto Casa Milan, ve lo dico in anticipo.
Quí ci dobbiamo mobilitare dal Trentino alla Sicilia, son finite le scuse per fare i pezzenti.


----------



## Raryof (19 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma al momento abbiamo un payroll di 145 milioni circa, se giochiamo a fare i pulciari anche quest'anno scendiamo a 110-120 (se va bene) che vuol dire roba da Lazio/Atalanta/Fiorentina qualsiasi pur con un bilancio ultra virtuoso e zero debiti.
> A casa mia questo tagliare ossessivo senza alcuna necessità ha una sola spiegazione: vogliono trasformare il Milan in una società che punta ogni anno al quarto posto se va bene e caccia fuori una cinquantina di milioni di utile l'anno.
> Un bancomat. Un'udinese.


E sì che gli americani quando c'è da investire fanno progetti piuttosto chiari, normalmente sul medio lungo periodo, essere conservativi va bene per creare una base sostenibile ma poi l'investimento va fatto per assicurare che quanto fatto prima non venga buttato al vento o debba essere riproposto.
Una cosa sembra certa, Elliott capisce di conti e sa fare quello, si è fatta valutare il Milan 1,3 mld mantenendo il controllo dello stesso, praticamente, Cardinale si occupa di soldi, finanze, di sviluppo del brand soprattutto sportivo, Ivan di calcio capisce 0, valutava i giocatori in base agli algoritmi, dati, un bancario prestato alle tribune del calcio, per cui mi chiedo, ma chi è che dovrebbe occuparsi di calcio qui? chi è che dovrebbe sviluppare l'ala forte dal lato tecnico e sportivo della faccenda?
Io penso che al Milan servirebbe un proprietario forte che si fidi ciecamente della propria squadra, un fondo che ogni tanto vada da Maldini a chiedergli: "Come stiamo andando, gli investimenti sono stati giusti?", a fine stagione poi si tirano le somme, una vittoria significa sviluppo maggiore del brand e non ulteriore linea conservativa, provinciale e semplicemente utile per ridimensionarsi come idee e ambizioni, re dei conti, ma senza crescita.
Detto questo il mercato non è ancora cominciato e Maldini sa bene che se ci mette la faccia non può presentarsi al mondo mentre si fa fare lo sconto su ogni operazione, è ridicolo, per cui bisogna capire con chi dovranno confrontarsi i fantomatici proprietari del Milan, ignoti, con Aivan o con Paolo? visto che parliamo di calcio ci dovrà essere un confronto, garanzie da dare a Paolo e a chi è operativo, senza questo probabilmente potrebbe succedere l'inevitabile, per cui la conferma di Paolo potrebbe dire molte cose sul nostro futuro e sui prossimi anni.
Vediamo se hanno le palle di far saltare una macchina funzionante per continuare a recuperare qualche mln ogni anno per poi finire quinti, in una serie A che comunque evolve e dove non è detto che la quinta faccia sempre pena, se la quinta come 2 anni fa fa 77 punti diventa difficile essere sempre competitivi col minimo sforzo e per noi è fondamentale non correre rischi nella corsa per la top 4 quando abbiamo la base che è assolutamente e inevitabilmente da scudo ogni anno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci ad andare sotto Casa Milan, ve lo dico in anticipo.
> Quí ci dobbiamo mobilitare dal Trentino alla Sicilia, son finite le scuse per fare i pezzenti.


Non ci sono scuse, c è spazio per 3 acquisti importanti. Per importanti non intendo Mbappe, ma i Botman/De Keteleare/ Sanches o Enzo Fernandez di turno


----------



## Mauricio (19 Giugno 2022)

Ragazzi, non perchè sono l’autore del thread, ma proteste anche qui a metà giugno cercherei di evitarle, almeno per il momento.
Come quasi sempre sottoscrivo ciò che dice @Trumpusconi, lo spazio a bilancio per sistemare i punti deboli c’è, anzi è ampio. Ma aspettiamo almeno metà agosto per tirare i sassi all’uccellino rosso. Ad oggi la situazione non promette granché, ma aspettiamo. Tempo per contestare ce ne sarà in abbondanza, tranquilli.


----------



## Tobi (19 Giugno 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non perchè sono l’autore del thread, ma proteste anche qui a metà giugno cercherei di evitarle, almeno per il momento.
> Come quasi sempre sottoscrivo ciò che dice @Trumpusconi, lo spazio a bilancio per sistemare i punti deboli c’è, anzi è ampio. Ma aspettiamo almeno metà agosto per tirare i sassi all’uccellino rosso. Ad oggi la situazione non promette granché, ma aspettiamo. Tempo per contestare ce ne sarà in abbondanza, tranquilli.



Si lo spazio c è ma la volontà Manca. A meno che non vogliano chiudere l'attuale bilancio al 30 giugno cosi com è senza ufficializzare movimenti, ci sarebbero motivi validi?


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Si lo spazio c è ma la volontà Manca. A meno che non vogliano chiudere l'attuale bilancio al 30 giugno cosi com è senza ufficializzare movimenti, ci sarebbero motivi validi?


Beh questa è una cosa assolutamente possibile. Devono fare settlement con uefa, magari ritengono buono il bilancio che va a chiudersi ora e non vogliono aggravarlo con firme prima del 30 giugno. Se è così però dall'1 al 3 luglio mi aspetto almeno 2/3 firme


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2022)

Sono non arrabbiato, ma letteralmente imbufalito con Elliott. Questa è la stagione in cui possiamo davvero avviare quel famigerato circolo virtuoso tanto decantato, tanto agognato, tanto atteso. Con 4 acquisti possiamo veramente passare la fase a gironi anche da primi del girone, per questo ci stiamo dando letteralmente la zappa sui piedi questa estate. Mi auguro che alla fine Maldini faccia capire alla proprietà quanto sia importante investire quest'anno per consolidare una squadra che ha bisogno di ritocchi di qualità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono non arrabbiato, ma letteralmente imbufalito con Elliott. Questa è la stagione in cui possiamo davvero avviare quel famigerato circolo virtuoso tanto decantato, tanto agognato, tanto atteso. Con 4 acquisti possiamo veramente passare la fase a gironi anche da primi del girone, per questo ci stiamo dando letteralmente la zappa sui piedi questa estate. Mi auguro che alla fine Maldini faccia capire alla proprietà quanto sia importante investire quest'anno per consolidare una squadra che ha bisogno di ritocchi di qualità.


Io aspetterei qualcosa di concreto. Vedremo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei qualcosa di concreto. Vedremo.


Al momento il sentimento è questo, poi se le cose cambiano tanto meglio. Maldini sa cosa serve... sarebbe non solo da avidi e ingordi ma da sciocchi non rinforzare adeguatamente la rosa, ne va del futuro del Milan e quindi anche dell'aumento del fatturato nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Zenos (19 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Al momento il sentimento è questo, poi se le cose cambiano tanto meglio. Maldini sa cosa serve... sarebbe non solo da avidi e ingordi ma da sciocchi non rinforzare adeguatamente la rosa, ne va del futuro del Milan e quindi anche dell'aumento del fatturato nei prossimi anni.


A Gennaio eravamo nella stessa situazione. Per ammazzare il campionato serviva un attaccante ed il sostituto di Chala visto che Diaz era improponibile e Pioli doveva inventarsi un trequartista ogni domenica.
Cosa hanno fatto?ci hanno lasciato da soli in mezzo al guado con il rischio di far vincere la 2 stella alle melme.
Questo è Elliot,chi crede ancora alle favole,libero di farlo,ma io degli aguzzini non mi fido più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Al momento il sentimento è questo, poi se le cose cambiano tanto meglio. Maldini sa cosa serve... sarebbe non solo da avidi e ingordi ma da sciocchi non rinforzare adeguatamente la rosa, ne va del futuro del Milan e quindi anche dell'aumento del fatturato nei prossimi anni.


Tutto condivisibile


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Giugno 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non perchè sono l’autore del thread, ma proteste anche qui a metà giugno cercherei di evitarle, almeno per il momento.
> Come quasi sempre sottoscrivo ciò che dice @Trumpusconi, lo spazio a bilancio per sistemare i punti deboli c’è, anzi è ampio. Ma aspettiamo almeno metà agosto per tirare i sassi all’uccellino rosso. Ad oggi la situazione non promette granché, ma aspettiamo. Tempo per contestare ce ne sarà in abbondanza, tranquilli.


Per me invece è il contrario. Fretta non è sufficiente, deve esserci urgenza. Bisogna iniziare a fare qualcosa da subito, e non per calmare noi tifosi, ma perchè quella che sta per iniziare sarà la stagione più intensa mai vista. Avremo 13 partite di campionato e 6 di champions tra il 13 agosto e il 13 novembre. 19 partite in 3 mesi. E' fondamentale avere gran parte della rosa pronta al ritiro per avere tutti pronti a questo tour de force. Io non voglio più vedere scenate come l'anno scorso con messias comprato al 31 agosto e che ci mette 3 mesi per entrare in condizione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A Gennaio eravamo nella stessa situazione. Per ammazzare il campionato serviva un attaccante ed il sostituto di Chala visto che Diaz era improponibile e Pioli doveva inventarsi un trequartista ogni domenica.
> Cosa hanno fatto?ci hanno lasciato da soli in mezzo al guado con il rischio di far vincere la 2 stella alle melme.
> Questo è Elliot,chi crede ancora alle favole,libero di farlo,ma io degli aguzzini non mi fido più.


Manco io mi fido, come sai... noi siamo tra i primi oppositori di Elliott, abbiamo cominciato da subito a sentire puzza di marcio.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono non arrabbiato, ma letteralmente imbufalito con Elliott. Questa è la stagione in cui possiamo davvero avviare quel famigerato circolo virtuoso tanto decantato, tanto agognato, tanto atteso. Con 4 acquisti possiamo veramente passare la fase a gironi anche da primi del girone, per questo ci stiamo dando letteralmente la zappa sui piedi questa estate. Mi auguro che alla fine Maldini faccia capire alla proprietà quanto sia importante investire quest'anno per consolidare una squadra che ha bisogno di ritocchi di qualità.



E c'è bisogno di farlo capire?

I rabbini hanno un impero finanziario, e li dobbiamo anche mandare a sQuola di management, poverini?

E' pura e sordida malafede.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E c'è bisogno di farlo capire?
> 
> I rabbini hanno un impero finanziario, e li dobbiamo anche mandare a sQuola di management, poverini?
> 
> E' pura e sordida malafede.


Questa è gente che fa finta di non sentire... Vista la posizione contrattuale Paolo può far leva su quello per cambiare anche solo qualcosina. Purtroppo questa proprietà chissà quanti anni resterà in sella... Aspettano di speculare sullo stadio, il fine ultimo è quello.


----------



## Mauricio (19 Giugno 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Si lo spazio c è ma la volontà Manca. A meno che non vogliano chiudere l'attuale bilancio al 30 giugno cosi com è senza ufficializzare movimenti, ci sarebbero motivi validi?


Mi pare un ottimo motivo. Non volevo scriverlo io sennò passavo per il solito commercialista. 
In ogni caso è inutile farsi il sangue amaro ora, bisogna attendere. 
Vi piaccia o meno, a Gennaio c’era chi comprava Vhlaovic, chi Gosens, e chi Lazetic. Poi sappiamo come è finita. 
Bisogna essere lucidi e avere un giudizio ragionato, vedremo da qui a breve come si muoveranno… spero!


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Giugno 2022)

Visto che sono giorni di catastrofismi, facciamo un gioco al massacro e vediamo in pratica perchè non ci sono scuse.
Supponiamo un worst case scenario: 

Payroll 2021/2022: 144 milioni 

(non) mercato 

OUT

Kessiè (0)
Mirante (0)
Romagnoli (0)
Bakayoko (0)
Hauge (12)
Castillejo (3) 
Duarte (4)
Gabbia (pres 2 + dir 10)
Maldini (pres)
Colombo (pres) 


IN 

Messias (4)
Florenzi (3) 
Caldara (0) 
Pobega (0)
Plizzari (0) 
Adli (0) 
Origi (0)
Veretout (8)
Stanga (primavera) 

- Romagnoli sostituito con Caldara, difesa a posto così 
- Riscatto Messias e Florenzi, a destra siamo a posto così
- Confermato Tourè come vice Theo, a posto così 
- Pobega al posto di Kessiè, a posto così 
- Veretout al posto di Bakayoko, a posto così 
- Plizzari al posto di Mirante, a posto così- 
- Adli al posto di Maldini, a posto così 
- Stanga al posto di Gabbia, a posto così 
- Origi al posto di Ibrahimovic (fino a febbraio), a posto così 

Totale incassi: tra i 15 e i 20 milioni circa 
Totale spese: 15 milioni circa 

Payroll stagione 2022/2023: 105 milioni di euro circa 

Previsioni bilancio 2023 con un payroll del genere e gli ottavi di CL: +30/+50 milioni:

E il bancomat è servito.


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Visto che sono giorni di catastrofismi, facciamo un gioco al massacro e vediamo in pratica perchè non ci sono scuse.
> Supponiamo un worst case scenario:
> 
> Payroll 2021/2022: 144 milioni
> ...



Vuoi mettere un +50mln a Bilancio con un risultato sportivo ? Oggi gli scudetti veri si festeggiano a giugno. Peccato che con questo scenario nel giro di 2 anni si torna indietro di 5. Senza Champions e sponsor lo speaker tornerà ad annunciare i Paletta ed i Mati Fernandez


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Giugno 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Vuoi mettere un +50mln a Bilancio con un risultato sportivo ? Oggi gli scudetti veri si festeggiano a giugno. Peccato che con questo scenario nel giro di 2 anni si torna indietro di 5. Senza Champions e sponsor lo speaker tornerà ad annunciare i Paletta ed i Mati Fernandez


Ma infatti la mia è una provocazione per sottolineare che c'è uno spazio enorme per operare e che se anche a sto giro si gioca a fare i morti di fame ci troviamo con un payroll a livello Atalanta/Fiorentina e la nostra proprietà ogni anno ritira un assegno da 50 milioni dal milan e dice "grazie e arrivederci al prossimo anno, puntiamo ai +100."


----------



## Swaitak (20 Giugno 2022)

si può fare di meglio: 
Rebic, Giroud, Lazetic fino a gennaio
Centrocampo apposto con Pobega e Adli
Maldini Krunic come quest'anno (trequarti, vice Leao)
Casti-Saele AD
Calabria-kalulu TD
Tomori, Kjaer, Gabbia ,Caldara, Stanga
Plizzari

Spesa 0, vinta la champions del bilancio


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la mia è una provocazione per sottolineare che c'è uno spazio enorme per operare e che se anche a sto giro si gioca a fare i morti di fame ci troviamo con un payroll a livello Atalanta/Fiorentina e la nostra proprietà ogni anno ritira un assegno da 50 milioni dal milan e dice "grazie e arrivederci al prossimo anno, puntiamo ai +100."



impossibile, il circolo virtuoso lo inneschi e lo mantieni se stai costantemente al top, questi forse non hanno capito che senza un anno di champions siamo dinuovo da.rianimare


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Giugno 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> impossibile, il circolo virtuoso lo inneschi e lo mantieni se stai costantemente al top, questi forse non hanno capito che senza un anno di champions siamo dinuovo da.rianimare


Ma infatti. Questi credono di essere nello "sport" americano, non hanno capito che i tifosi europei non sono persone che puoi prendere per i fondelli. 
Comunque secondo me stanno "tastando" la piazza.
Dobbiamo fargli capire senza se e senza ma che se fanno i furbi gliela facciamo pagare carissima.
Una volta capito che aria tira sono certo che i soldi li cacciano, questi non sono Berlusconi che possono contare su 20 anni di rendita fatti di emozioni e trionfi.
Sono dei NESSUNO inutili, sono qui solo come strumento della grandezza del milan.
Non rompano le scatole, scucire e muti.


----------



## DavMilan (20 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si può fare di meglio:
> Rebic, Giroud, Lazetic fino a gennaio
> Centrocampo apposto con Pobega e Adli
> Maldini Krunic come quest'anno (trequarti, vice Leao)
> ...


vendi leao a 80M e compri Lang a 20.

Spesa +60, Jerry sboccia


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2022)

Ho avuto modo di sentire un discorso ( in radio ) riferito ai conti del Milan e si parlava di 15 milioni liberati dai giocatori in uscita + altri 15 ipotetici dalle cessioni. 
Quindi a bilancio liberati circa 30 milioni che poi tradotto sono una 90ina di cartellini. 
Torna ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Questi credono di essere nello "sport" americano, non hanno capito che i tifosi europei non sono persone che puoi prendere per i fondelli.
> Comunque secondo me stanno "tastando" la piazza.
> Dobbiamo fargli capire senza se e senza ma che se fanno i furbi gliela facciamo pagare carissima.
> Una volta capito che aria tira sono certo che i soldi li cacciano, questi non sono Berlusconi che possono contare su 20 anni di rendita fatti di emozioni e trionfi.
> ...


Non so, stiamo a vedere. Il mercato inizia il 1 luglio, quindi inutile farsi troppe pippe mentali adesso. Che poi la linea sarà sulla continuità non ci sono dubbi, che non sgancino 1 euro ci credo molto poco, soprattutto al primo anno appena arrivati.


----------



## mil77 (21 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non so, stiamo a vedere. Il mercato inizia il 1 luglio, quindi inutile farsi troppe pippe mentali adesso. Che poi la linea sarà sulla continuità non ci sono dubbi, che non sgancino 1 euro ci credo molto poco, soprattutto al primo anno appena arrivati.


Il problema è che tecnicamente non sono ancora arrivati ..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che tecnicamente non sono ancora arrivati ..


vero anche questo ma Elliot-Redbird avranno qualche accordo per la "gestione ordinaria" del club. Guarda io non mi aspetto granchè, ma quantomeno che si utilizzi lo spazio liberato a bilancio, quello sì. E almeno tre rinforzi ci stanno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vero anche questo ma Elliot-Redbird avranno qualche accordo per la "gestione ordinaria" del club. Guarda io non mi aspetto granchè, ma quantomeno che si utilizzi lo spazio liberato a bilancio, quello sì. E almeno tre rinforzi ci stanno.


Esatto, anche 3 bei acquisti solo dallo spazio liberato. Il resto sono solo speculazioni


----------



## marcus1577 (21 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non so, stiamo a vedere. Il mercato inizia il 1 luglio, quindi inutile farsi troppe pippe mentali adesso. Che poi la linea sarà sulla continuità non ci sono dubbi, che non sgancino 1 euro ci credo molto poco, soprattutto al primo anno appena arrivati.


Il mercato iniazia si il 1 luglio ma per ufficializzare gia acquisti trattati piu o meno legalmente ...le pippe mentali nascono dal fatto che i nostri dirigenti scudettati freschi siano ancora senza rinnovo a 10 giorni dalla scadenza ..
Sul mercato faranno quello che hanno sempre fatto cioè nulla


----------



## Djici (21 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho avuto modo di sentire un discorso ( in radio ) riferito ai conti del Milan e si parlava di 15 milioni liberati dai giocatori in uscita + altri 15 ipotetici dalle cessioni.
> Quindi a bilancio liberati circa 30 milioni che poi tradotto sono una 90ina di cartellini.
> Torna ?


Per me sono pochi quelli che hai scritto.
Già solo Romagnoli ti toglie un costo di più di 12 mln a l'anno.
Kessiè più di 10 mln.
Siamo a 22 solo per quei 2 che sono certi.

Poi con Caldara Ibra Castillejo... Siamo ancora a più di 20

Lo spazio sarebbe enorme. 
Vediamo.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Visto che sono giorni di catastrofismi, facciamo un gioco al massacro e vediamo in pratica perchè non ci sono scuse.
> Supponiamo un worst case scenario:
> 
> Payroll 2021/2022: 144 milioni
> ...


Tutto possibile ma è uno scenario decisamente inverosimile.
Per me faremo una campagna acquisti da circa 50 milioni di payroll. Bisogna avere pazienza.


----------



## uolfetto (21 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho avuto modo di sentire un discorso ( in radio ) riferito ai conti del Milan e si parlava di 15 milioni liberati dai giocatori in uscita + altri 15 ipotetici dalle cessioni.
> Quindi a bilancio liberati circa 30 milioni che poi tradotto sono una 90ina di cartellini.
> Torna ?


Ma no, sono molti di più. Già solo Romagnoli sono tipo 12 + poi Kessie e Ibra. Ci fai 4 acquisti buoni magari evitando di spendere 35 su un difensore. Calare e Castillejo purtroppo invece sono invendibili.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Giugno 2022)

Comunque prima di morire vorrei rivivere le sensazioni tipo l’acquisto di Nesta al 31 di agosto… ultimamente le uniche notizie sono “salta sanches” “faivre non arriva per 2 milioni” “Colpo Milan: Messias dal Crotone” ecc…

Non dico Mbappe e HALAAND (che poi siamo il Milan quindi non ci sarebbe manco niente di male eh!) ma almeno qualche colpetto qua e là negli anni servirebbe… 

E fortuna che MM ha ottimizzato oltre il possibile il poco budget portando campioni come magnain a 15 o Tonali a 10 mln, avessimo avuto mirabelli con questi numeri finivamo in B!

Speriamo bene e forza Milan!


----------



## uolfetto (21 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque prima di morire vorrei rivivere le sensazioni tipo l’acquisto di Nesta al 31 di agosto… ultimamente le uniche notizie sono “salta sanches” “faivre non arriva per 2 milioni” “Colpo Milan: Messias dal Crotone” ecc…
> 
> Non dico Mbappe e HALAAND (che poi siamo il Milan quindi non ci sarebbe manco niente di male eh!) ma almeno qualche colpetto qua e là negli anni servirebbe…
> 
> ...


Scusa se ti prendo come esempio per una riflessione che faccio spesso, non ce l'ho con te ma mi sembra proprio il caso adatto. Cioè come siamo arrivati noi tifosi al punto che "le sensazioni per l'acquisto di Nesta" sono superiori alle sensazioni per la vittoria dello scudetto. Io ormai questa cosa l'ho proprio notata, il calciomercato conta più dei risultati sul campo e non capisco come abbiamo fatto ad arrivare a questo punto, non riesco a spiegarmi il processo che c'è stato. Non dico per i Milanisti eh, presumo che valga per i tifosi di tutte le squadre.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Scusa se ti prendo come esempio per una riflessione che faccio spesso, non ce l'ho con te ma mi sembra proprio il caso adatto. Cioè come siamo arrivati noi tifosi al punto che "le sensazioni per l'acquisto di Nesta" sono superiori alle sensazioni per la vittoria dello scudetto. Io ormai questa cosa l'ho proprio notata, il calciomercato conta più dei risultati sul campo e non capisco come abbiamo fatto ad arrivare a questo punto, non riesco a spiegarmi il processo che c'è stato. Non dico per i Milanisti eh, presumo che valga per i tifosi di tutte le squadre.


Nessuna offesa.

Il punto in realtà è più profondo: ho goduto come un pazzo quest’anno nella cavalcata.
Ma tale cavalcata, bisogna ammetterlo, è stato un episodio. Non dico fortunato, perché i meriti dei giocatori, di pioli, di MM sono evidentissimi.

Dico che si sono allineate tutte le stelle possibili ed inimmaginabili con l’Inter che la scorsa estate vende Lukaku e Hakimi, la Juve che butta milioni, Magnain che da sostituto teoricamente non all’altezza del Modigliani si rivela molto più forte di Gigio, Tonali che da rischiare di non essere riscattato fa una stagione da Mvp, Kalulu che dall’essere preso per giocare in primavera si scopre un piccolo Thiago silva, Leao che da Niangao ciondolante del 2021 si trasforma in un piccolo Mbappe dominante come nessuno in serie A, abbiamo trovato la mossa di Kessie sulla trequarti che ci ha dato solidità ed equilibrio quando pioli lo ha fatto sostanzialmente costretto dal non aver avuto un vice chalanoglu dal mercato.

Ora dico, è andata bene quest’anno? Perfetto. Cavalca il momento. Metti dentro sti 2-3 colpetti e via. Non dico di fare “venditori di sogni” alla berlusconi, che piuttosto che non venderti il naming ti portava i top a fine carriera come dinho o rivaldo. Ma se a destra serve un ala da anni, prendi e “regala” questa emozione al popolo rossonero prendendo uno buono!
Poi vincerai? Troppe variabili per dirlo.
Ma se “distruggi” costantemente i sogni di un popolo, non acquistando laddove è lapalissiano servano innesti di qualità, alla lunga la gente “smette di crederci”, anche perché gli allineamenti di pianeti per definizione non avvengono tutti gli anni. 
Non vincerai se prendi un ala destra o magari vincerai giocando con messias, poi parla il campo. Il punto sono le probabilità di farlo. Se vinci non serve alcun colpetto per l’entusiasmo, è chiaro. Ma Considerato che vincere senza innesti è da allineamento dei pianeti non puoi far affidamento solo a quello per la passione dei tifosi. Altrimenti godi un anno e poi magari resti nella totale mediocrità per i 10-12 successivi. Ogni tanto qualche colpetto ti fa percepire di poter aumentare le tue chance di poter vincere tiene la fiammella accesa. 
Sanches al posto di Kessie sifnifica tenere la fiammella accesa. Se prendi veretout magari vinci lo scudetto e si gode comunque, ma se va male la fiammella non dico si spegne ma si affievolisce molto…


----------



## Solo (22 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Visto che sono giorni di catastrofismi, facciamo un gioco al massacro e vediamo in pratica perchè non ci sono scuse.
> Supponiamo un worst case scenario:
> 
> Payroll 2021/2022: 144 milioni
> ...


Ma perché parli di payroll (cioè il monte ingaggi) quando ti riferisci al costo della rosa (squad cost, cioè ingaggi + quota d'ammortamento)? 

Mi triggera ogni volta 'sta cosa.

Per il resto sono perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## danjr (22 Giugno 2022)

Ho l’impressione che sarà molto facile aggiornate questi calcoli


----------



## danjr (22 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Scusa se ti prendo come esempio per una riflessione che faccio spesso, non ce l'ho con te ma mi sembra proprio il caso adatto. Cioè come siamo arrivati noi tifosi al punto che "le sensazioni per l'acquisto di Nesta" sono superiori alle sensazioni per la vittoria dello scudetto. Io ormai questa cosa l'ho proprio notata, il calciomercato conta più dei risultati sul campo e non capisco come abbiamo fatto ad arrivare a questo punto, non riesco a spiegarmi il processo che c'è stato. Non dico per i Milanisti eh, presumo che valga per i tifosi di tutte le squadre.


No, assolutamente no, non sono d’accordo. Il calciomercato conta perché non c’è il campionato. La felicità scudetto/Champions è superiore a qualsiasi acquisto. Quello che ci sta “guastando” è il nulla cosmico che sta circondando la nostra società post scudetto. 
Ti faccio un esempio: se adesso va via Maldini e arriva, sparo un nome, Neymar, io non sono felice, proprio per niente.


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma perché parli di payroll (cioè il monte ingaggi) quando ti riferisci al costo della rosa (squad cost, cioè ingaggi + quota d'ammortamento)?
> 
> Mi triggera ogni volta 'sta cosa.
> 
> Per il resto sono perfettamente d'accordo.


hai ragione il payroll è il costo dipendente inteso come salario e annessi. 
L'uscita per l'acquisto cartellino tra l'altro è capex, bene ammortizzabile, mentre lo stipendio è opex. Quindi due cose molto diverse. Nel costo della rosa si mette tutto insieme.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Giugno 2022)

Scusate chiedo agli esperti di questo topic un parere sulle possibili ragioni di un budget di mercato (termine improprio ed errato ma è per capirsi) che pare essere decisamente ristretto.

Avete spiegato nel dettaglio che tra aumento dei ricavi da Champions e nuove sponsorizzazioni ci sarebbe stato ampio margine di manovra per fare un mercato importante. Se così non dovesse essere, quali potrebbero essere le ragioni?

A me viene da pensare che o stiano puntando ad un ulteriore abbattimento dei costi di gestione per raggiungere subito il pareggio di bilancio o addirittura l'utile già in questo esercizio (ipotesi di @Trumpusconi ) o che sia un problema di liquidità (CCN) perché gli addii di Kessie e Romagnoli liberano spazio a bilancio ma essendo a zero non portano nulla "in cassa" e, pur considerando le ipotetiche rateizzazioni, gli acquisti di gente come Botman, CDK e Sanches avrebbero comportato un esborso immediato di una sessantina di milioni che forse Elliott non vuole concedere in questa fase di passaggio prima del closing?

Illuminateci.


----------



## Mauricio (24 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scusate chiedo agli esperti di questo topic un parere sulle possibili ragioni di un budget di mercato (termine improprio ed errato ma è per capirsi) che pare essere decisamente ristretto.
> 
> Avete spiegato nel dettaglio che tra aumento dei ricavi da Champions e nuove sponsorizzazioni ci sarebbe stato ampio margine di manovra per fare un mercato importante. Se così non dovesse essere, quali potrebbero essere le ragioni?
> 
> ...


Con le tue domande dettagliate ti sei già risposto! Le ragioni possono essere quelle, chi lo sa. A fine mercato tireremo le conclusioni.
Giusto un piccolo inciso perchè io sono un sostenitore di questo: paradossalmente non sarebbe necessario aumentare ricavi da champions sponsor per investire nella rosa. Anzi, con le uscite di Romagnoli, Kessie, Ibra in gran parte, Caldara e Castillejo si taglia il costo della rosa di quasi il 30%. E ci sarebbe molto spazio per inserire anche dei top. 
Ma per le ragioni che ipotizzi, o per altre, potrebbe non avversarsi. Non ci resta che attendere, purtroppo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Giugno 2022)

In pochi ne parlano ma secondo me molte strategie dipendono da quanto accadrà domenica a sesto.

Purtroppo lo stadio a Milano si è capito che lo faremo mai , un esito politicamente negativo anche su sesto sarebbe una tragedia perché a quel punto al tavolo con sala saremmo in una posizione di forte debolezza. 

Redbird punta tantissimo sulla realizzazione dello stadio.
Senza stadio saremo sempre destinati alla serie c del calcio che conta.


----------



## Solo (24 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scusate chiedo agli esperti di questo topic un parere sulle possibili ragioni di un budget di mercato (termine improprio ed errato ma è per capirsi) che pare essere decisamente ristretto.
> 
> Avete spiegato nel dettaglio che tra aumento dei ricavi da Champions e nuove sponsorizzazioni ci sarebbe stato ampio margine di manovra per fare un mercato importante. Se così non dovesse essere, quali potrebbero essere le ragioni?
> 
> ...


Mah, non c'entra la liquidità secondo me. Casomai è legato alla cessione. Elliot ha venduto una società con asset X per un valore Y. Se fai operazioni di calciomercato cambi X e quindi Y. Non sappiamo quali siano i patti tra Elliott e RB e se avevano già tenuto conto del calciomercato. Se la risposta è no siamo nei guai...

NB: prima che arrivino i soliti a dire che sono tutte scuse che fanno comodo a xxx specifico che io non sono per niente soddisfatto della situazione eh?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Con le tue domande dettagliate ti sei già risposto! Le ragioni possono essere quelle, chi lo sa. A fine mercato tireremo le conclusioni.
> Giusto un piccolo inciso perchè io sono un sostenitore di questo: paradossalmente non sarebbe necessario aumentare ricavi da champions sponsor per investire nella rosa. Anzi, con le uscite di Romagnoli, Kessie, Ibra in gran parte, Caldara e Castillejo si taglia il costo della rosa di quasi il 30%. E ci sarebbe molto spazio per inserire anche dei top.
> Ma per le ragioni che ipotizzi, o per altre, potrebbe non avversarsi. Non ci resta che attendere, purtroppo.


Se fosse un problema di liquidità sarebbe piuttosto grave… mi verrebbe da dire in che razza di mani siamo finiti…


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah, non c'entra nulla la liquidità secondo me. Casomai è legato alla cessione. Elliot ha venduto una società con asset X per un valore Y. Se fai operazioni di calciomercato cambi X e quindi Y. Non sappiamo quali siano i patti tra Elliott e RB e se avevano già tenuto conto del calciomercato. Se la risposta è no siamo nei guai...
> 
> NB: prima che arrivino i soliti a dire che sono tutte scuse che fanno comodo a xxx specifico che io non sono per niente soddisfatto della situazione eh?


Non voglio fare una discussione troppo tecnica ma anche la liquidità è importante ed a volte noi tifosi, che possiamo accedere solo ai bilanci e meno ad altri dati finanziari sui trasferimenti, forse tendiamo a sottovalutarla. Ad esempio se guardo l'ultimo bilancio vedo che il Milan ha un Capitale Circolante Netto negativo per 96 milioni e disponibilità liquide per 23 milioni. Se l'ipotesi è di spendere 50-70 milioni subito e senza cessioni in cartellini (non parlo di costo totale ma di rate) la proprietà deve per forza intervenire e magari in questa fase di passaggio non vuole farlo. Se qualcuno è più ferrato sull'argomento magari ci può aiutare a capire. 

Sarebbe una spiegazione che potrei accettare di più perché l'alternativa è quella di puntare a ridurre ulteriormente i costi o, come dici tu, accordi particolari per non aumentare il costo della rosa per non rivedere il prezzo di vendita con Redbird.


----------



## Solo (24 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare una discussione troppo tecnica ma anche la liquidità è importante ed a volte noi tifosi, che possiamo accedere solo ai bilanci e meno ad altri dati finanziari sui trasferimenti, forse tendiamo a sottovalutarla. Ad esempio se guardo l'ultimo bilancio vedo che il Milan ha un Capitale Circolante Netto negativo per 96 milioni e disponibilità liquide per 23 milioni. Se l'ipotesi è di spendere 50-70 milioni subito e senza cessioni in cartellini (non parlo di costo totale ma di rate) la proprietà deve per forza intervenire e magari in questa fase di passaggio non vuole farlo. Se qualcuno è più ferrato sull'argomento magari ci può aiutare a capire.
> 
> Sarebbe una spiegazione che potrei accettare di più perché l'alternativa è quella di puntare a ridurre ulteriormente i costi o, come dici tu, accordi particolari per non aumentare il costo della rosa per non rivedere il prezzo di vendita con Redbird.


Se fosse un problema di liquidità basterebbe aprire una linea di credito o fare altro factoring se c'è altro da scontare. Ma poi spendendo comunque avresti dei cambiamenti a livello economico-finanziario. Una campagna acquisti da 100M di cartellini (e relativi ingaggi) cambia il conto economico e lo stato patrimoniale e anche se la società può permetterselo per Elliott e RB potrebbe voler dire rinegoziare gli accordi. Ne hanno tenuto conto in fase di trattativa? Boh. La speranza è che i ritardi nei rinnovi di MM siano dovuti anche a queste discussioni, e che trovata la quadra dal 1° luglio si parta spediti. Perché arrivare al ritiro con una rosa incompleta fa già girare le scatole, ma arrivare a fine calciomercato avendo speso poco o niente non per limiti finanziari del club, ma per questioni legate alla proprietà, scasserebbe i maroni oltremisura. E sarebbe anche un biglietto da visita pessimo dello "steward" Cardinale e della sua media company.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare una discussione troppo tecnica ma anche la liquidità è importante ed a volte noi tifosi, che possiamo accedere solo ai bilanci e meno ad altri dati finanziari sui trasferimenti, forse tendiamo a sottovalutarla. Ad esempio se guardo l'ultimo bilancio vedo che il Milan ha un Capitale Circolante Netto negativo per 96 milioni e disponibilità liquide per 23 milioni. Se l'ipotesi è di spendere 50-70 milioni subito e senza cessioni in cartellini (non parlo di costo totale ma di rate) la proprietà deve per forza intervenire e magari in questa fase di passaggio non vuole farlo. Se qualcuno è più ferrato sull'argomento magari ci può aiutare a capire.
> 
> Sarebbe una spiegazione che potrei accettare di più perché l'alternativa è quella di puntare a ridurre ulteriormente i costi o, come dici tu, accordi particolari per non aumentare il costo della rosa per non rivedere il prezzo di vendita con Redbird.


Però il Cinese che liquidità aveva per aver fatto quel mercato? Chiedo  (ricordo un casino con le fidejussioni...).

Oppure Zhang.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Però il Cinese che liquidità aveva per aver fatto quel mercato? Chiedo  (ricordo un casino con le fidejussioni...).
> 
> Oppure Zhang.


Il Milan aveva emesso 2 bond da 123 milioni a maggio 2017 e quindi aveva la liquidità per fare il mercato che ha fatto... 

Però ci può stare anche l'ipotesi di Solo. Quello che non mi convince però è che pure lo scorso anno il margine di manovra non fu sfruttato fino in fondo e mi sembra lo stile di Elliott.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il Milan aveva emesso 2 bond da 123 milioni a maggio 2017 e quindi aveva la liquidità per fare il mercato che ha fatto...
> 
> Però ci può stare anche l'ipotesi di Solo. Quello che non mi convince però è che pure lo scorso anno il margine di manovra non fu sfruttato fino in fondo e mi sembra lo stile di Elliott.


Vediamo. Io credo che se si vuole la liquidità si trova (non si parlava di Elliott finanziatore? Non dovrebbe certo avere problemi di liquidità ecco perché quei numeri secondo il mio quasi inutile parere non contano tanto).

In ogni caso il bilancio chiude a Giugno, io capisco la teoria di Solo, ma non mi sembra che possa essere così difficile mettere per iscritto i cambiamenti. Allora niente riscatti e cessioni per evitare di cambiare valore? Niente di niente insomma? Boh.

Continuo a non vedere alcuna logica in questa estate Milanista.


----------



## Solo (24 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il Milan aveva emesso 2 bond da 123 milioni a maggio 2017 e quindi aveva la liquidità per fare il mercato che ha fatto...
> 
> Però ci può stare anche l'ipotesi di Solo. Quello che non mi convince però è che pure lo scorso anno il margine di manovra non fu sfruttato fino in fondo e mi sembra lo stile di Elliott.


Beh, posto che RB di certo non ha in testa mercati faraonici visto che sono un fondo pure loro, ma ho pochi dubbi che eventualmente sia Elliott tra i due quello che preme per volare basso sul mercato. Anche perché oltre a restare comunque in minoranza se salta la cessione poi il fardello resta comunque in capo a loro. E di certo i risultati sportivi per loro sono in secondo piano rispetto a quelli economici. Di fatto per loro lo scenario perfetto sarebbe qualificarsi stabilmente in CL col bilancio in pareggio. Così poi possono tentare di giocarsi la carta stadio per uscire col botto. 

Ormai credo che nel giro di una settimana capiremo con Maldini che aria tira. Se resta presumo che questo mese sia servito per strappare un accordo per un mercato decente (i 3 nomi di cui parlava nell'intervista, cioè dc, cc, e ala/trequartista). Se saluta meglio non pensarci neanche...


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, posto che RB di certo non ha in testa mercati faraonici visto che sono un fondo pure loro, ma ho pochi dubbi che eventualmente sia Elliott tra i due quello che preme per volare basso sul mercato. Anche perché oltre a restare comunque in minoranza se salta la cessione poi il fardello resta comunque in capo a loro. E di certo i risultati sportivi per loro sono in secondo piano rispetto a quelli economici. Di fatto per loro lo scenario perfetto sarebbe qualificarsi stabilmente in CL col bilancio in pareggio. Così poi possono tentare di giocarsi la carta stadio per uscire col botto.
> 
> Ormai credo che nel giro di una settimana capiremo con Maldini che aria tira. Se resta presumo che questo mese sia servito per strappare un accordo per un mercato decente (i 3 nomi di cui parlava nell'intervista, cioè dc, cc, e ala/trequartista). Se saluta meglio non pensarci neanche...


Ma magari applicassero quella sostenibilità tanto decantata, che non significa che anche fallendo si raggiunge lo stesso il pareggio (per questo credo che ci raccontiamo frottole, siamo troppo fragili per fare certi calcoli). Un Botman ed un Sanches non impedirebbero certo il pareggio di bilancio per il prossimo anno, questo fa storcere il naso.

A me la sostenibilità va benissimo, è l'unico modo per avere un club indipendente da queste porcherie che stiamo vivendo quotidianamente, è il modo ad essere assurdo ed illogico.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Giugno 2022)

La verità è che dobbiamo solo aggrapparci a Maldini massara moncada e alla nostra storia e blasone.

Abbiamo una capacità/volontà di investimenti in ingaggi e cartellini non nelle top 30/40 squadre in Europa (banalmente quasi tutte quelle in premier piu altre 20/25 squadre in Europa, incluse Juve Inter in Italia).

Ma con aspettative di arrivare nelle top 8 in Europa. Serve Un miracolo sportivo insomma. Serve sempre trovare il giocatore forte ma che non cerca NESSUNO e sul quale non fai aste, non appena vai su un profilo cercato anche da una delle 30/40 devi cambiare obiettivo (a meno che il ragazzo si impunti, difficile poi quando gli offrono anche di più di noi).
Fu così per faivre al lione, Botman al Newcastle, Sanches al psg, Leeds su Cdk, ecc.
Fortunatamente pare che nessuno si è “innamorato” di Origi, che sarebbe un otttimo colpo, ma che arriva solo perche nessuna delle top 30 ci sta credendo (bravi i nostri MM a chiudere un potenziale colpaccio low cost). 

I giocatori in giro ci sono e non escludo di poter trovare delle gemme qua e là forti e non interessanti per vari motivi alle top 30.

Il punto è che di certo non è una gestione questa che facilita il lavoro di MM che sono chiamati a tirar fuori dal cilindro miracoli giocatore dopo giocatore. Ad ogni modo per ora il giochino regge per la competenza CLAMOROSA della MM, ma facciamo in modo di non perderli, con questo approccio e con un semi incapace all’area tecnica al loro posto e finiamo dritti dritti livello Fiorentina in 6 mesi.

Dal rinnovo di MM passa ogni nostro possibile futuro, perché dubito cambi l’approccio all’investimento dei fondi e la loro competenza è la sola componente che ci sta tenendo a galla a livelli competitivi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> La verità è che dobbiamo solo aggrapparci a Maldini massara moncada e alla nostra storia e blasone.
> 
> Abbiamo una capacità/volontà di investimenti in ingaggi e cartellini non nelle top 30/40 squadre in Europa (banalmente quasi tutte quelle in premier piu altre 20/25 squadre in Europa, incluse Juve Inter in Italia).
> 
> ...


Dovresti azzeccare 3 o 4 Kalulu del reparto avanzato. Di colpi alla Kalulu francamente ne abbiamo fatto uno, anche perché spendere quella cifra per un giocatore così forte è anche tanta fortuna. Maldini stesso ha fatto intendere che quanto fatto finora non è replicabile e che comunque servono investimenti da ora in avanti. Mi pare che la proprietà non abbia minimamente recepito il messaggio.


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2022)

Una domanda per i fratelli rossoneri amanti dei conti.
Da quel che ho letto nell’altro thread, quest’anno abbiamo incassato 77,8 milioni dai diritti tv. Nel bilancio 2020/2021 erano inseriti ricavi da diritti tv per 138,3 milioni, dato particolarmente alto perché erano slittate alcune rate dal bilancio precedente a causa dell’interruzione del campionato.
Facendo i conti della massaia, in concreto rispetto al bilancio 2020/2021 chiuso mi sembra intorno a -96 circa, dovremmo avere 60,5 milioni in meno dai diritti tv. A spanne, questa differenza sarà compensata dai maggiori ricavi derivanti da CL, nuovi sponsor vari e qualcosina dalla vendita dei biglietti? E, sempre a spanne, avendo adesso la certezza dell’ammontare di una delle fonti principali di ricavi, a quanto stimate possa essere il nostro passivo? E, soprattutto, dobbiamo aspettarci ulteriori tagli dei costi?

PS: come scrivo sempre, su questi temi non ho competenze, quindi mi limito a fare domande per farmi un’idea sulle possibili evoluzioni future…


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Una domanda per i fratelli rossoneri amanti dei conti.
> Da quel che ho letto nell’altro thread, quest’anno abbiamo incassato 77,8 milioni dai diritti tv. Nel bilancio 2020/2021 erano inseriti ricavi da diritti tv per 138,3 milioni, dato particolarmente alto perché erano slittate alcune rate dal bilancio precedente a causa dell’interruzione del campionato.
> Facendo i conti della massaia, in concreto rispetto al bilancio 2020/2021 chiuso mi sembra intorno a -96 circa, dovremmo avere 60,5 milioni in meno dai diritti tv. A spanne, questa differenza sarà compensata dai maggiori ricavi derivanti da CL, nuovi sponsor vari e qualcosina dalla vendita dei biglietti? E, sempre a spanne, avendo adesso la certezza dell’ammontare di una delle fonti principali di ricavi, a quanto stimate possa essere il nostro passivo? E, soprattutto, dobbiamo aspettarci ulteriori tagli dei costi?
> 
> PS: come scrivo sempre, su questi temi non ho competenze, quindi mi limito a fare domande per farmi un’idea sulle possibili evoluzioni future…


Nei ricavi diritti tv 2020/21 forse erano inclusi anche i diritti tv relativi all'europa league. Il dato che riporti tu di oggi è relativo ai diritti tv della sola serie a 2021/22, quindi penso che vadano aggiunti quelli della champions league. La mia è un'ipotesi comunque, aspetto qualcuno di più preparato che confermi o smentisca


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Nei ricavi diritti tv 2020/21 forse erano inclusi anche i diritti tv relativi all'europa league. Il dato che riporti tu di oggi è relativo ai diritti tv della sola serie a 2021/22, quindi penso che vadano aggiunti quelli della champions league. La mia è un'ipotesi comunque, aspetto qualcuno di più preparato che confermi o smentisca


Vero, non ci avevo pensato. In parte sarà come dici tu.
Però nel bilancio 2020/2021 dai diritti tv risulta un +74,9 rispetto al precedente(per il discorso dello slittamento), nel quale eravamo ugualmente in EL.
Bisognerebbe sapere di preciso quanto di più porta la CL in termini di diritti tv(penso diverse decine di milioni, ma non saprei quantificare).


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2022)

Ricapitolando: 

Domani, 1 luglio 2022, inizia la nuova stagione.
Scadono ufficialmente i contratti di 

- Romagnoli 
- Kessie 
- Mirante
- Ibrahimovic 

Tornano dal prestito 

- Duarte 
- Tsadjout 
- Caldara 
- Plizzari 
- Colombo 
- Adli 
- Pobega
- Diversi giovani minori 

Hauge viene definitivamente riscattato dall'Eintracht. 

Tratteremo poi i ricatti di Florenzi (bene) e Messias (male)
Oltre a dover dirimere la questione Bakayoko (che presumibilmente sarà rispedito al mittente appena arriva l'acquisto a centrocampo, se arriva) 

Dimentico qualcosa?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando:
> 
> Domani, 1 luglio 2022, inizia la nuova stagione.
> Scadono ufficialmente i contratti di
> ...


Dimentichi Origi e soprattutto il “ siamo a posto così”


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando:
> 
> Domani, 1 luglio 2022, inizia la nuova stagione.
> Scadono ufficialmente i contratti di
> ...


in questa situazione pure Florenzi ,Messias rischiano.. cominciamo ad abituarci alla rosa composta dai prestiti rientrati.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2022)

Vero ho dimenticato l'acquisto di Origi, che ricordo non essere ancora ufficiale... occhio


----------



## Mauricio (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vero ho dimenticato l'acquisto di Origi, che ricordo non essere ancora ufficiale... occhio


Ha fatto le visite ed è andato a casa Milan… non penso fosse una gita, ma per la firma del contratto.


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando:
> 
> Domani, 1 luglio 2022, inizia la nuova stagione.
> Scadono ufficialmente i contratti di
> ...


Tsadjout non era prestito con diritto di riscatto e controriscatto?


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Tsadjout non era prestito con diritto di riscatto e controriscatto?


Credo prestito con diritto di riscatto semplice.
Al momento l'Ascoli sembra interessato a riscattarlo, ma non credo ci tireremo fuori più di 1 milione di euro e una percentuale sulla rivendita.
Sono interessate anche Bari e, si mormora, Sassuolo: sarebbe interessante girarlo ai neroverdi ipervalutato per il Traorè di turno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2022)

*PROSPETTO BILANCIO 1 SETTEMBRE 2022*


GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOTomori4,594,4*8,990*21,6De Ketelaere2,886,4*9,280*32Leao1,835,908*7,738*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Maignan3,673,166*6,836*12,5Rebic4,591,34*5,930*4,0Bennacer2,783,4*6,180*6,8_Caldara_05*5,000*10Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Dest4,980*4,980*0 (prestito)Florenzi5,550,9*6,450*2,7Origi5,240*5,240*0Messias1,852,25*4,100*4,5Tonali2,221,4*3,620*5,6Calabria3,70*3,700*0Kjaer1,970,614*2,594*1,2Saelemakers1,311,205*2,515*2,8Krunic2,041,72*3,760*3,5Vranckx1,972*3,970*2 (prestito)Bakayoko4,630,5*5,130*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,051,6*2,650*6,4Diaz0,661,5*2,160*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Thiaw1,051,2*2,250*6Ibrahimovic1,970*1,970*0Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Pobega1,850*1,850*0Mirante1,290*1,290*0Lazetic0,331*1,330*3,5Gabbia1,480*1,480*0Kalulu0,790,229*1,019*0,8_Maldini_00*0*0_Colombo_00*0*0_Brescianini_00*0*0*TOTALE**78,93**49,5**128,430*


Payroll 2022/2023: *128,4 milioni*
Payroll 2021/22: *148,6 milioni*
Payroll 2020/21: *144,1 milioni*
Payroll 2019/20: *188,4 milioni*
Payroll 2018/19: *225 milioni*


Aggiornamento ad oggi 5 agosto.
Aggiunto l'arrivo di CDK (inseriti i bonus per CDK per controbilanciare il dubbio sulle tempistiche della spalmatura di Caldara), il rinnovo di Pobega (si parla di circa 1 milione netto) e la cessione in prestito di Maldini (ho supposto un 50/50 sullo stipendio).
Tolti anche Plizzari e Stanga a titolo definitivo, in attesa di capire se potremo aggiungere Brescianini al cosenza.

Ricordo a tutti che al momento siamo a 28 milioni di costo rosa annuo in meno rispetto allo scorso anno.

Aggiornamento 16 agosto

Aggiunto rinnovo di Tomori a 3,5 milioni netti e segnato il prestito di Brescianini
Il costo totale rosa scende di tipo mezzo milione, qualcosa meno, e ora CDK è ufficialmente in giocatore più "pesante" a bilancio.
In caso di prossima uscita di Bakayoko, lo spazio rispetto alla scorsa stagione sarebbe di circa 32 milioni di costo rosa in meno.
Resta da rinnovare anche Kalulu, che prende una miseria, oltre ai soliti Bennacer e Leao.
Gli altri (Tonali in primis) possiamo tranquillamente ridiscuterli con calma dopo i mondiali

Aggiornamento del 2 settembre, mercato chiuso

Abbiamo bene o male tappato tutti i buchi e preso Thiaw, Vranckx e Dest (aggiunti rispetto all'ultimo aggiornamento), ora si aprirà la stagione dei rinnovi.
Da notare che da questi 128 e spiccioli milioni di costo rosa (in calo quindi di 17 milioni circa dallo scorso anno) sono ancora considerati i ben 5,5 occupati da Bakayoko, che qualora riesca ad uscire porterà a più di 20 milioni il risparmio rispetto al 2021/2022.
Ciò significa che c'è molto spazio per rinnovare Leao, Bennacer, Tonali, Kalulu che sono le priorità assolute della proprietà da qui a gennaio/giugno.
Per il mercato invernale, presumibilmente faremo a meno di Baka (finalmente) e cercheremo di spedire billy ballo per portare in rosa un terzino sinistro giovane italiano che possa offrirci un posto in piu per le liste, visto che oggi manca terribilmente.
Molto male anche i costi insostenibili di Caldara (va ceduto ad ogni costo la prossima estate) e soprattutto Florenzi che è il piu pagato della nostra rosa al lordo, e che con Dest diventa di troppo.
Attenzione anche ad eventuali operazioni di contorno che riguardino nostri team formed in giro, soprattutto in ottica difensori, visto che potrebbero aprire un ulteriore slot europeo (Altare del cagliari?)


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 1 LUGLIO 2022*
> 
> 
> *GIOCATORE**INGAGGIO LORDO**AMMORTAMENTO**COSTO TOT ANNUO**RESIDUO A BILANCIO*Caldara4,127,411*11,531*7,4Tomori2,627,195*9,815*21,6Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Castillejo2,7754,312*7,087*4,3Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5
> ...



Grandissimo lavoro come sempre! Grazie davvero! Dal payroll conclusivo si capisce che abbiamo un grande spazio per il mercato...secondo me sono questi i temi di Maldini: potere decisionale su qualsiasi giocatore, moneta per il mercato e a sorpresa un tema caldo vedo paolo che abbia chiesto certezze sul nuovo stadio e tempistiche...perché anche lui riconosce l'importanza di avere una nuova "casa" e i suoi relativi introiti!


----------



## Diavolo86 (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 1 LUGLIO 2022*
> 
> 
> *GIOCATORE**INGAGGIO LORDO**AMMORTAMENTO**COSTO TOT ANNUO**RESIDUO A BILANCIO*Caldara4,127,411*11,531*7,4Tomori2,627,195*9,815*21,6Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Castillejo2,7754,312*7,087*4,3Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5
> ...


Grazie mille.
L'ingaggio di Theo non è più alto dopo il rinnovo?
Dobbiamo assolutamente liberarci di Caldara e Castillejo, anche mangiando un po' la plus di Hauge.
I rinnovi (speriamo) ci faranno salire un po' il payroll, ma abbiamo un sacco di spazio, poche scuse.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scusate chiedo agli esperti di questo topic un parere sulle possibili ragioni di un budget di mercato (termine improprio ed errato ma è per capirsi) che pare essere decisamente ristretto.
> 
> Avete spiegato nel dettaglio che tra aumento dei ricavi da Champions e nuove sponsorizzazioni ci sarebbe stato ampio margine di manovra per fare un mercato importante. Se così non dovesse essere, quali potrebbero essere le ragioni?
> 
> ...


Infatti non è vero che il budget sia cosi basso. Il vero limite è nel tetto agli ingaggi, ma sul budget di 50 milioni direi che non sia vero.
Abbiamo casomai 50 milioni di spazio a payroll, che è un altro discorso. Avere questo spazio non significa che lo spenderemo tutto e subito e non è da escludere che la proprietà intenda ridurlo magari a 25-30 in questa stagione, per poi aumentarlo nelle prossime in base ai risultati, ai ricavi e allo stadio.

Vedrai che se ci saranno le condizioni giuste (leggasi NO stipendi oltre il tetto e NO commissioni) per prendere i giocatori che vogliamo spenderemo un centello in questa stagione.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Luglio 2022)

Riuscissimo a liberarci di caldara e castilllejo avremmo grande spazio di manovra, diciamo che 75 milioni di cartellini per 3 giocatori con ingaggi “normali” ci sono tranquillamente. Poi toccherà ai rinnovi di Leao e benna


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 1 LUGLIO 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOCaldara4,127,411*11,531*7,4Tomori2,627,195*9,815*21,6Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Castillejo2,7754,312*7,087*4,3Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Tonali2,222*4,220*8Calabria4,10*4,100*0Duarte1,82,124*3,924*4,4Kjaer3,20,614*3,814*1,2Saelemakers2,61,205*3,805*2,8Krunic2,0351,72*3,755*3,5Bakayoko3,10,5*3,600*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,21,6*2,800*6,4Diaz0,91,5*2,400*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Lazetic0,51*1,500*3,5Gabbia1,50*1,500*0Kalulu0,780,229*1,009*0,8Pobega0,60*0,600*0Maldini0,60*0,600*0Colombo0,60*0,600*0Plizzari0,30*0,300*0Tsadjout0,20*0,200*0Brescianini0,10*0,100*0Stanga0,10*0,100*0*TOTALE**62,022**49,574**111,596**148,6 (Payroll 2022)*
> ...


Ho sistemato la tabella, scusate il casino  mi ha sformattato tutto quando ho postato, in anteprima andava bene.
Comunque lascio li i conti, in modo che tutti possano vedere e capire come possiamo muoverci.
In questi giorni mi darei da fare innanzitutto sullo stabilire

- Rinnovo di Ibrahimovic
- Riscatto di Florenzi (e, temo, anche di Messias purtroppo)
- Ufficialità di Origi
- Interruzione prestito di Bakayoko
- Colombo in prestito a Lecce

Sono operazioni che si possono tranquillamente chiudere nel giro di 1/2 giorni e ci aiutano a dare un po forma alla rosa.
Poi spazio alla girandola di acquisti e cessioni con un occhio ai rinnovi, perchè ci sono giocatori che vanno assolutamente adeguati (su tutti Kalulu e Pobega che prendono due lenticchie, e poi sarà il turno di Tonali, Bennacer e si spera Leao) 
Quest'anno finalmente la monnezza da smaltire è vistosamente calata: chiudiamo i conti con le vecchie gestioni (Caldara, Castillejo), spediamo sulla luna Duarte e Ballo Tourè che con il Milan non c'entrano nulla, tiriamo fuori un paio di milioni dai vari Tsadjout/Brescianini/Bellodi etc e poi ci rimarranno soltanto Krunic e Tata come "mediocri" (ma che in rosa ci possono stare a fine rotazioni)
Un sogno.


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho sistemato la tabella, scusate il casino  mi ha sformattato tutto quando ho postato, in anteprima andava bene.
> Comunque lascio li i conti, in modo che tutti possano vedere e capire come possiamo muoverci.
> In questi giorni mi darei da fare innanzitutto sullo stabilire
> 
> ...


E evidente che lo spazio economico ci sia per fare qualcosa di grande.
Ma purtroppo penso che al di là dei soldi che Cardinale/Singer accetteranno di spendere rischia di bloccarci il numero di slot disponibili.
Caldara e Castillejo se spariscono e un ottima notizia economica. Ma non possono essere rimpiazzati.

Alla fine non entra nessuno se non partono in 2 o 3


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 1 LUGLIO 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOCaldara4,127,411*11,531*7,4Tomori2,627,195*9,815*21,6Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Castillejo2,7754,312*7,087*4,3Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Tonali2,222*4,220*8Calabria4,10*4,100*0Duarte1,82,124*3,924*4,4Kjaer3,20,614*3,814*1,2Saelemakers2,61,205*3,805*2,8Krunic2,0351,72*3,755*3,5Bakayoko3,10,5*3,600*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,21,6*2,800*6,4Diaz0,91,5*2,400*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Lazetic0,51*1,500*3,5Gabbia1,50*1,500*0Kalulu0,780,229*1,009*0,8Pobega0,60*0,600*0Maldini0,60*0,600*0Colombo0,60*0,600*0Plizzari0,30*0,300*0Tsadjout0,20*0,200*0Brescianini0,10*0,100*0Stanga0,10*0,100*0*TOTALE**62,022**49,574**111,596**148,6 (Payroll 2022)*
> ...


Segnalo una cosa molto triste: su 111,5 milioni di costo rosa totale: 

- Caldara 11,5
- Castillejo 7,1
- Duarte 3,9
- Bakayoko 3,6
- Ballo Tourè 2,4
- Tatarusanu 1,9 

Un totale di ben 29,4 milioni (più di un quarto del totale!!!) è occupato da questi 6 giocatori.
Credo che sommati, i loro cartellini valgano FORSE 10-12 milioni in tutto.
Con questo spazio a bilancio puoi andare a comprare un giocatore a 100 milioni facendogli firmare un quinquennale a 7 milioni a stagione. 
Io impazzisco.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Luglio 2022)

Ad oggi è così la situazione, sostituite le X con i vostri nomi..

Portieri: Maignan Tatarusanu *X*
TD: Calabria Florenzi
DC: Tomori *X *Kalulu Kjaer Gabbia
TS: Theo Ballo 
Mediani: Tonali Bennacer *X *Pobega Krunic
ED: *X *Messias Saele
TRQ: Adli Brahim
ES: Leao Rebic
ATT: Giroud Origi * X*

Pertanto servono come colpi top :
- difensore centrale forte
- Mediano forte che sostituisca Kessie
- Esterno destro forte che porti goal
Colpi per migliorare la rosa:
- terzino sinistro di riserva di Theo
- se si riesce trequartista
- terza punta


----------



## uolfetto (1 Luglio 2022)

Il bello è che Tatarusanu ha dimostrato sul campo di essere il miglior secondo della serie A nella scorsa stagione. Scudetto vinto grazie ai nostri due portieri che hanno fatto la netta differenza sugli altri. Eppure continuate a insultarlo e a metterlo pure negli esuberi che bloccano il mercato con un payroll di 1,9! Comunque stranezze a parte (ognuno ha le sue fisse) come sempre detto c'è lo spazio per fare i tre acquisti che servono (a patto di non sperperare tutto per il difensore). Io la vedo male comunque, perchè cominciamo da zero a luglio (come detto diplomaticamente da Maldini ieri "siamo indietro) e senza programmazione il rischio di sbagliare questi 3 acquisti è molto elevato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Luglio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi è così la situazione, sostituite le X con i vostri nomi..
> 
> Portieri: Maignan Tatarusanu *X*
> TD: Calabria Florenzi
> ...



Per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale e il centrocampista, mi aspetto due colpi sui 15 milioni l'uno, gente giovane e di prospettiva che possa fare da prima riserva di qualità. Un centrocampo titolare Tonali-Bennacer e un duo centrale Kalulu/Kjaer-Tomori vanno benissimo. 
Bene invece concentrare le risorse per un grosso colpo sull'esterno destro, un giocatore da almeno 30/35 milioni che possa fare la differenza ed essere il colpo di copertina. 
In attacco non ci saranno altri movimenti: con Origi, Giroud e la staffetta Lazetic (primi 6 mesi, via in prestito a gennaio) e Ibra siamo coperti, vista anche la possibilità di schierare giocatori adattati in caso di improbabile bisogno.

Il mio mercato realistico 

Cessioni 

Caldara (4 mln)
Castillejo (2 mln)
Duarte (3 mln) 
Ballo Toure (2 mln) 
Tatarusanu (1 mln) 
Rebic (20 mln)
Krunic (8 mln)
Tsadjout (2 mln)
Colombo (pres) 
Maldini (pres) 
Gabbia (pres) 
Nasti (pres)
Roback (pres)

TOT: 42 mln 

Acquisti 

Lovato/Scalvini (12 mln) 
Svanberg (15 mln) 
CDK (35 mln) 
Origi (0) 
Parisi (8 mln)
Noa Lang (20 mln)
Bondo (0) 
Florenzi (2 mln)
Sirigu (0) 
Ziyech (pres) 
Stanga (primavera)

TOT: 92 mln 

Rimaniamo anche nel range del famoso budget dei 50 mln cash (che per me è una sciocchezza, ma tant'è) 
Mercato più realistico di questo non mi viene in mente, e saremmo comunque parecchio meglio dello scorso anno
Vuoi risparmiare i soldi di CDK? Mi faccio andare bene pure Dybala a 0, e il mercato diventa a saldo -15 milioni circa. Roba proprio da Udinese.
Li puoi eventualmente reinvestire nel Doku di turno a destra e lasciare Ziyech dov'è (che secondo me è una buona idea)

POR Maignan *Sirigu* Plizzari 
TD Calabria Florenzi 
DC Tomori Kalulu Kjaer *Lovato/Scalvini* Stanga
TS Theo *Parisi* 
CC Tonali Bennacer *Svanberg* Pobega *Bondo* 
ES Leao *Lang* 
TRQ *CDK/Dybala* Adli Diaz 
ED *Ziyech/Doku* Saele 
ATT *Origi* Giroud Lazetic/Ibrahimovic (da gennaio)

Payroll circa sui livelli di quest'anno (forse qualcosina meno)

Se non riusciamo a fare neanche questo conviene chiudere baracca...


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 1 LUGLIO 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOCaldara4,127,411*11,531*7,4Tomori2,627,195*9,815*21,6Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Castillejo2,7754,312*7,087*4,3Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Florenzi3,90,8*4,700*2,5Tonali2,222*4,220*8Calabria4,10*4,100*0Duarte1,82,124*3,924*4,4Kjaer3,20,614*3,814*1,2Saelemakers2,61,205*3,805*2,8Krunic2,0351,72*3,755*3,5Bakayoko3,10,5*3,600*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,21,6*2,800*6,4Diaz0,91,5*2,400*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Mirante1,80*1,800*0Lazetic0,51*1,500*3,5Gabbia1,50*1,500*0Kalulu0,780,229*1,009*0,8Pobega0,60*0,600*0Maldini0,60*0,600*0Colombo0,60*0,600*0Plizzari0,30*0,300*0Tsadjout0,20*0,200*0Brescianini0,10*0,100*0Stanga0,10*0,100*0*TOTALE**67,722**50,374**117,096**148,6 (Payroll 2022)*
> ...


Prospetto aggiornato con aggiunta delle ufficialità di Mirante e Florenzi.

Per Mirante ho confermato le cifre dello scorso anno: contratto poco sotto al milione di euro (ma potrebbero averlo leggermente ridotto, comunque sia costerà qualcosa compreso tra 1,5 e 1,8, teniamo la stima maggiore) 
Per Florenzi cifre non se ne trovano a livello di stipendi: lo abbiamo riscattato per 2milioni più 500.000 di bonus (che ho tenuto nel computo, tanto ballano giusto 0,1-0,2 a costo annuo), per lo stipendio ho immaginato che abbia firmato un triennale a 2 milioni, un bel taglio rispetto ai 3 che prendeva prima (per un solo anno residuo) a Roma.
Nel caso uscissero cifre piu precise sarà mia premura aggiornare


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 1 LUGLIO 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOCaldara4,127,411*11,531*7,4Tomori2,627,195*9,815*21,6Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Castillejo2,7754,312*7,087*4,3Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Florenzi3,90,8*4,700*2,5Tonali2,222*4,220*8Calabria4,10*4,100*0Duarte1,82,124*3,924*4,4Kjaer3,20,614*3,814*1,2Saelemakers2,61,205*3,805*2,8Krunic2,0351,72*3,755*3,5Bakayoko3,10,5*3,600*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,21,6*2,800*6,4Diaz0,91,5*2,400*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Mirante1,80*1,800*0Lazetic0,51*1,500*3,5Gabbia1,50*1,500*0Kalulu0,780,229*1,009*0,8Pobega0,60*0,600*0Maldini0,60*0,600*0Colombo0,60*0,600*0Plizzari0,30*0,300*0Tsadjout0,20*0,200*0Brescianini0,10*0,100*0Stanga0,10*0,100*0*TOTALE**67,722**50,374**117,096**148,6 (Payroll 2022)*
> ...


Prospetto aggiornato con aggiunta delle ufficialità di Mirante e Florenzi.

Per Mirante ho confermato le cifre dello scorso anno: contratto poco sotto al milione di euro (ma potrebbero averlo leggermente ridotto, comunque sia costerà qualcosa compreso tra 1,5 e 1,8, teniamo la stima maggiore) 
Per Florenzi cifre non se ne trovano a livello di stipendi: lo abbiamo riscattato per 2milioni più 500.000 di bonus (che ho tenuto nel computo, tanto ballano giusto 0,1-0,2 a costo annuo), per lo stipendio ho immaginato che abbia firmato un triennale a 2 milioni, un bel taglio rispetto ai 3 che prendeva prima (per un solo anno residuo) a Roma.
Nel caso uscissero cifre piu precise sarà mia premura aggiornare


----------



## uolfetto (2 Luglio 2022)

Mirante credo guadagni meno come terzo portiere. Altrimenti tenevano Plizzari. A meno che non vogliano promuovere secondo uno che non gioca 1 minuto da più di un anno, grosso rischio.


----------



## marcus1577 (2 Luglio 2022)

Evoluzione del tifoso milanista ...payroll conti rosso attivo costi perdite ricavi ..ohhhh ma che siamo dei contabili????
Come ci hanno ridotto mamma miaaaaaaa.
Quello che mi frega sono gli acqisti e le cessioni punto ed ad oggi cardin-anale e tirkioot hanno perso romagnoli kessie è probabilmente ibra .
arrivi 2 speranze addli e origi.
Sai che mi frega del payroll e tutte ste c....e


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho sistemato la tabella, scusate il casino  mi ha sformattato tutto quando ho postato, in anteprima andava bene.
> Comunque lascio li i conti, in modo che tutti possano vedere e capire come possiamo muoverci.
> In questi giorni mi darei da fare innanzitutto sullo stabilire
> 
> ...


Bravissimo, bel lavoro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Luglio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Evoluzione del tifoso milanista ...payroll conti rosso attivo costi perdite ricavi ..ohhhh ma che siamo dei contabili????
> Come ci hanno ridotto mamma miaaaaaaa.
> Quello che mi frega sono gli acqisti e le cessioni punto ed ad oggi cardin-anale e tirkioot hanno perso romagnoli kessie è probabilmente ibra .
> arrivi 2 speranze addli e origi.
> *Sai che mi frega del payroll e tutte ste c....e*


Libero di fregartene, per carità.
Faccio sommessamente notare che gli anni 80-90-2000 sono purtroppo finiti, e quindi senza avere un quadro completo della situazione a livello economico è difficile valutare in modo consapevole le mosse della proprietà.
Oggi il calcio è prima di tutto un business, il campo (ahinoi) viene dopo, praticamente per tutti coloro che non possono permettersi di buttare centinaia di milioni annui a fondo perduto


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, bel lavoro.


Grazie Lollo.
Ah, approfitto e specifico ovviamente che questi prospetti sono assolutamente liberi da usare in qualsivoglia contenuto legato al Milan, divulgare mi fa solo piacere.
Se ti dovessero servire, liberissimo!


----------



## Masanijey (2 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Prospetto aggiornato con aggiunta delle ufficialità di Mirante e Florenzi.
> 
> Per Mirante ho confermato le cifre dello scorso anno: contratto poco sotto al milione di euro (ma potrebbero averlo leggermente ridotto, comunque sia costerà qualcosa compreso tra 1,5 e 1,8, teniamo la stima maggiore)
> Per Florenzi cifre non se ne trovano a livello di stipendi: lo abbiamo riscattato per 2milioni più 500.000 di bonus (che ho tenuto nel computo, tanto ballano giusto 0,1-0,2 a costo annuo), per lo stipendio ho immaginato che abbia firmato un triennale a 2 milioni, un bel taglio rispetto ai 3 che prendeva prima (per un solo anno residuo) a Roma.
> Nel caso uscissero cifre piu precise sarà mia premura aggiornare


Grande lavoro, grazie per averlo condiviso.
Ti chiedo visto che sei così competente: qualora invece la società voglia assolutamente raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio entro il prossimo anno (cosa che io temo), abbiamo comunque gli stessi margini di manovra?


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda il difensore centrale e il centrocampista, mi aspetto due colpi sui 15 milioni l'uno, gente giovane e di prospettiva che possa fare da prima riserva di qualità. Un centrocampo titolare Tonali-Bennacer e un duo centrale Kalulu/Kjaer-Tomori vanno benissimo.
> Bene invece concentrare le risorse per un grosso colpo sull'esterno destro, un giocatore da almeno 30/35 milioni che possa fare la differenza ed essere il colpo di copertina.
> In attacco non ci saranno altri movimenti: con Origi, Giroud e la staffetta Lazetic (primi 6 mesi, via in prestito a gennaio) e Ibra siamo coperti, vista anche la possibilità di schierare giocatori adattati in caso di improbabile bisogno.
> 
> ...


Secondo me c è un misunderstand di base. 
tra trequarti e a destra, dando per buoni a sinistra leao e davanti Origi, non si potranno avere due giocatori offensivi.

O si mette un “Kessie” sulla trequarti, andando a prendere un attaccante di destra (un leao per intenderci), oppure se arriva un trequartista offensivo (ziyech/cdk/dybala ecc) sulla destra serve un terzino avanzato.

Non si scappa da questo secondo me.
E siccome la mia priorità sarebbe avere uno a destra stile leao, in mezzo serve un centrocampista non un trequartista.

Scusa se lo puntualizzo ma è solo perché vedo sempre formazioni teoriche che mal si sposano poi con la realtà.

Ricordo a tutti la formazione del Real Madrid che ha DOVUTO schierare anceotti per vincere la champions:
4 difensori
Casemiro kroos modric
Vinicius Benzema Valverde.

Benzema e Vinicius li abbiamo già e come ruolo sono leao e Origi. Ecco, mancherebbero tra i titolari solo puri centrocampisti per avere equilibrio. Mentre da noi leggo che al posto di Kroos e Valverde metteremmo Cdk/Zyech/Asensio/Dybala. Nelle formazioni di Fantacalcio ci sta, poi però ti scontri con la realtà.

E il Real non è che in panca non avesse giocatori offensivi di talento eh, Rodrygo Asensio Hazard ecc. 

Purtroppo nel calcio di oggi puoi permetterti al massimo 2 giocatori offensivi, massimo 3, gli altri devono essere pieni centrocampisti. E noi questi 2 lo abbiamo già con Leao e Origi, quindi mi concentrerei al massimo su un nome offensivo (possibilmente di destra) e poi punterei tutto a irribustirmi a centrocampo (ciò che serve realmente nel calcio vero).


----------



## Tobi (2 Luglio 2022)

A Romagnoli il contratto è scaduto vero? E ad oggi abbiamo anche il non rinnovo di Messias. 

In per adesso Pobega che sostituisce spero Bakayoko Adli e Origi.

Uscito anche Kessie e Ibra in incognita rinnovo e rispedito al mittente Bakayoko

Degli esuberi dobbiamo cercare di piazzare: Castillejo Ballo Caldara.

A quel punto avremmo bisogno di:
Centrale difensivo

Sostituto Kessie
Trequartista
Ala destra

Riserva di Theo


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Luglio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Grande lavoro, grazie per averlo condiviso.
> Ti chiedo visto che sei così competente: qualora invece la società voglia assolutamente raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio entro il prossimo anno (cosa che io temo), abbiamo comunque gli stessi margini di manovra?


Eh... allora, al monento dovremmo essere sul -50.
Ammettendo che aumentino un po i ricavi CL (ottavi? quarti? +10/15 mln) e i rinnovi di sponsor tecnico (+15 mln circa) e in futuro main sponsor (+10/15/20 mln?) in teoria potremmo essere in linea di pareggio bilancio circa confermando il costo rosa di quest'anno.
Con una stima conservativa, potremmo considerare un taglio di 10/20 milioni al costo rosa, ma di fatto renderebbe il nostro mercato molto piu limitato...


----------



## Victorss (2 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me c è un misunderstand di base.
> tra trequarti e a destra, dando per buoni a sinistra leao e davanti Origi, non si potranno avere due giocatori offensivi.
> 
> O si mette un “Kessie” sulla trequarti, andando a prendere un attaccante di destra (un leao per intenderci), oppure se arriva un trequartista offensivo (ziyech/cdk/dybala ecc) sulla destra serve un terzino avanzato.
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Pioli a parte alcune partite non schiererebbe mai 4 attaccanti davanti giustamente. Per come giochiamo noi l equilibrio è tutto per questo giocatori "normali" come krunic e saelemakers sono fondamentali per il mister. Secondo me se prendiamo due tra asensio/Dybala/zyech/CDK è per alternarli tra trq e esterno destro a seconda delle necessità. Non giocheranno sicuramente insieme.


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Luglio 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Pioli a parte alcune partite non schiererebbe mai 4 attaccanti davanti giustamente. Per come giochiamo noi l equilibrio è tutto per questo giocatori "normali" come krunic e saelemakers sono fondamentali per il mister. Secondo me se prendiamo due tra asensio/Dybala/zyech/CDK è per alternarli tra trq e esterno destro a seconda delle necessità. Non giocheranno sicuramente insieme.



Il mio mercato ideale?
Bremer, Renato Sanches, Ederson, TQ destra.

Magnain
Calabria Florenzi
Bremer Kalulu
Tomori Kjaer
Theo Ballo (o sostituto ita)

Tonali Bennacer
Renato Sanches Pobega

Leao Rebic
Ederson Adli Brahim
X Salemakers

Origi Giroud

questa sarebbe una rosa “funzionale” a come gioca pioli. 
Bremer 25
Ederson 15 + giovane
Renato Sanches 20
TQ destra (?)

Come vedete sulla trequarti di giocatori offensivi c’è 1 spazio. Che sia per Cdk, asensio, Zyech o chi volete.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me c è un misunderstand di base.
> tra trequarti e a destra, dando per buoni a sinistra leao e davanti Origi, non si potranno avere due giocatori offensivi.
> 
> O si mette un “Kessie” sulla trequarti, andando a prendere un attaccante di destra (un leao per intenderci), oppure se arriva un trequartista offensivo (ziyech/cdk/dybala ecc) sulla destra serve un terzino avanzato.
> ...


inutile...
per la maggior parte la formazione è 4 difensori, 2 cc di qualità, 3 fantasisti anni 90 di 30 kg quindi dybala cdk lang e 1 punta.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 1 LUGLIO 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOCaldara4,127,411*11,531*7,4Tomori2,627,195*9,815*21,6Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Castillejo2,7754,312*7,087*4,3Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Florenzi3,90,8*4,700*2,5Tonali2,222*4,220*8Calabria4,10*4,100*0Duarte1,82,124*3,924*4,4Kjaer3,20,614*3,814*1,2Saelemakers2,61,205*3,805*2,8Krunic2,0351,72*3,755*3,5Bakayoko3,10,5*3,600*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,21,6*2,800*6,4Diaz0,91,5*2,400*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Mirante1,80*1,800*0Lazetic0,51*1,500*3,5Gabbia1,50*1,500*0Kalulu0,780,229*1,009*0,8Pobega0,60*0,600*0Maldini0,60*0,600*0Colombo0,60*0,600*0Plizzari0,30*0,300*0Tsadjout0,20*0,200*0Brescianini0,10*0,100*0Stanga0,10*0,100*0*TOTALE**67,722**50,374**117,096**148,6 (Payroll 2022)*


Finite le eredità berlusconiane e fassoniane (Romagnoli e Kessié), pazzesco come primo e quinto giocatore più costosi sono due pacchi di Leonardo, quell'estate lì ha fatto tanti danni quanto i cinesi. L'errore più costoso di Maldini finora è Duarte, che occupa una frazione di quei due a bilancio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Finite le eredità berlusconiane e fassoniane (Romagnoli e Kessié), pazzesco come primo e quinto giocatore più costosi sono due pacchi di Leonardo, quell'estate lì ha fatto tanti danni quanto i cinesi. L'errore più costoso di Maldini finora è Duarte, che occupa una frazione di quei due a bilancio.


Per molti versi il mercato di leonardo fu molto peggio di quello di Mirabelli.

Alla fine il tanto vituperato Mirabelli portò diversi giocatori di qualità che per un motivo o l'altro non seppero esprimersi: Kessiè è stato una nostra colonna, Calha lo odiamo ma alla fine è un buon giocatore, Conti fu sfortunato ma in quel periodo faceva i buchi in difesa e a 24 milioni era un'ottima presa, idem Andre Silva che fu si strapagato ma che sulla distanza sarebbe uscito come attaccante da 15/20 gol comodi che oggi ci farebbe molto comodo. Anche il pessimo RR all'epoca aveva senso. 
Quelli che proprio erano stupidate gratuite, oltre alla polpetta Donnarumma Sr., furono i bolliti Kalinic e Biglia presi da due squadre mediocri e quell'intutile di Borini.
Bonucci boh... operazione strana.

Leonardo invece, Paquetà a parte, ha preso solo cessi.
Caldara, Castillejo, Laxalt, Piatek... una barca di soldi bruciata per prendere cessi su cessi.


----------



## Mauricio (2 Luglio 2022)

Ringrazio @Trumpusconi per tenere aggiornato il thread. In questi giorni/settimane sono un po’ impegnato ma prometto di tornare ad occuparmene.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ringrazio @Trumpusconi per tenere aggiornato il thread. In questi giorni/settimane sono un po’ impegnato ma prometto di tornare ad occuparmene.


Tranquillo, con la tabella ormai il grosso è fatto.
Piuttosto, nel caso notassi delle incongruenze con le cifre (non dovrebbero esserci se non per Mirante e Florenzi che ci sono poche cifre in giro) segnalami pure che provvedo a sistemare


----------



## jumpy65 (2 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per molti versi il mercato di leonardo fu molto peggio di quello di Mirabelli.
> 
> Alla fine il tanto vituperato Mirabelli portò diversi giocatori di qualità che per un motivo o l'altro non seppero esprimersi: Kessiè è stato una nostra colonna, Calha lo odiamo ma alla fine è un buon giocatore, Conti fu sfortunato ma in quel periodo faceva i buchi in difesa e a 24 milioni era un'ottima presa, idem Andre Silva che fu si strapagato ma che sulla distanza sarebbe uscito come attaccante da 15/20 gol comodi che oggi ci farebbe molto comodo. Anche il pessimo RR all'epoca aveva senso.
> Quelli che proprio erano stupidate gratuite, oltre alla polpetta Donnarumma Sr., furono i bolliti Kalinic e Biglia presi da due squadre mediocri e quell'intutile di Borini.
> ...


mirabelli all'inizio non ha fatto neanche male, ha rovinato tutto con Biglia Kalinic e Bonucci che ci hanno affossato in tutti i sensi


----------



## Tobi (3 Luglio 2022)

Sti maledetti Caldara Castillejo Duarte Bakayoko Ballo non se li piglia nessuno. Sono quasi 30 milioni di costi , ai quali si aggiungono altri 10 di Romagna e quelli di Ibra. 50 milioni regalati


----------



## uolfetto (3 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sti maledetti Caldara Castillejo Duarte Bakayoko Ballo non se li piglia nessuno. Sono quasi 30 milioni di costi , ai quali si aggiungono altri 10 di Romagna e quelli di Ibra. 50 milioni regalati


Ibra e Romagnoli sono andati ormai. A livello di costi i problemi sono Caldara e Castillejo, gli altri sono rimediabili. Bakayoko invece è un problema proprio di posto in squadra e in lista da liberare più che di costi.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 1 LUGLIO 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOCaldara4,127,411*11,531*7,4Tomori2,627,195*9,815*21,6Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Castillejo2,7754,312*7,087*4,3Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Florenzi3,90,8*4,700*2,5Tonali2,222*4,220*8Calabria4,10*4,100*0Duarte1,82,124*3,924*4,4Kjaer3,20,614*3,814*1,2Saelemakers2,61,205*3,805*2,8Krunic2,0351,72*3,755*3,5Bakayoko3,10,5*3,600*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,21,6*2,800*6,4Diaz0,91,5*2,400*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Mirante1,80*1,800*0Lazetic0,51*1,500*3,5Gabbia1,50*1,500*0Kalulu0,780,229*1,009*0,8Pobega0,60*0,600*0Maldini0,60*0,600*0Colombo0,60*0,600*0Plizzari0,30*0,300*0Tsadjout0,20*0,200*0Brescianini0,10*0,100*0Stanga0,10*0,100*0*TOTALE**67,722**50,374**117,096**148,6 (Payroll 2022)*
> ...


Non capisco perchè payroll 2022 sta messo sotto la colonna dei residui a bilancio, così si crea confusione. Aggiungerei tre/quattro righe sotto con i payroll totali delle ultime stagioni per evidenziare quanto si sta tagliando.


----------



## Tobi (3 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ibra e Romagnoli sono andati ormai. A livello di costi i problemi sono Caldara e Castillejo, gli altri sono rimediabili. Bakayoko invece è un problema proprio di posto in squadra e in lista da liberare più che di costi.



Secondo me il Chelsea indietro non se lo piglia, noi potremmo in caso prestarlo?


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè payroll 2022 sta messo sotto la colonna dei residui a bilancio, così si crea confusione. Aggiungerei tre/quattro righe sotto con i payroll totali delle ultime stagioni per evidenziare quanto si sta tagliando.


Non hai tutti i torti, l'ho messo li perchè era una casella libera (la somma dei residui non interessa a nessuno), magari faccio un'altra mini tabella sotto con i payroll storici.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Luglio 2022)

Grazie del lavoro che fate. Dimostrate ancora di più quanto schifosa e pezzente sarebbe questa proprietà nel caso in cui non arrivassero gli investimenti che il Milan deve poter fare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per molti versi il mercato di leonardo fu molto peggio di quello di Mirabelli.
> 
> Alla fine il tanto vituperato Mirabelli portò diversi giocatori di qualità che per un motivo o l'altro non seppero esprimersi: Kessiè è stato una nostra colonna, Calha lo odiamo ma alla fine è un buon giocatore, Conti fu sfortunato ma in quel periodo faceva i buchi in difesa e a 24 milioni era un'ottima presa, idem Andre Silva che fu si strapagato ma che sulla distanza sarebbe uscito come attaccante da 15/20 gol comodi che oggi ci farebbe molto comodo. Anche il pessimo RR all'epoca aveva senso.
> Quelli che proprio erano stupidate gratuite, oltre alla polpetta Donnarumma Sr., furono i bolliti Kalinic e Biglia presi da due squadre mediocri e quell'intutile di Borini.
> ...


pero bisogna dire anche che kalinic fu preso dopo che fassone, alla fine poveretto fu raggirato pure lui, prima aveva promesso il mega super sponsor e poi sto sponsor non è mai arrivato. In qualunque mestiere se ti cambiano il budget in corso d'opera non è facile lavorare. Bonucci invece è il classico esempio degli errori dovuti ai tanti soldi, alla fine cedi e accontenti le richieste dell'allenatore perche te lo puoi permettere, vedi marotta che ti va a prendere le cariatidi kolarov, sanchez, vidal per far contento conte o i correa pagati 30 mil per far contento inzaghi.


----------



## livestrong (4 Luglio 2022)

Io ho una domanda per i più ferrati : perché è così importante evitare di segnare minusvalenze a bilancio?


----------



## uolfetto (4 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io ho una domanda per i più ferrati : perché è così importante evitare di segnare minusvalenze a bilancio?


Semplicemente perchè peggiorano il bilancio di quel singolo anno. Però non è che sia proprio così fondamentale. Certi giocatori purtroppo non riesci a darli via a prescindere dal prezzo residuo di cartellino.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Io ho una domanda per i più ferrati : perché è così importante evitare di segnare minusvalenze a bilancio?


Peggiori il bilancio dell'anno in corso.
Vedilo come "malus".
Noi comunque abbiamo margine quest'anno: Hauge ci da 9 milioni di plusvalenza e comunque muovendo vari giocatori ai margini (tipo tsadjout, brescianini etc) 2-3 milioni li tiri fuori.
Con quelli copri le minus certe che arrivano dal trio Caldara-Castillejo-Duarte (e forse pure Ballo)


----------



## livestrong (4 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Peggiori il bilancio dell'anno in corso.
> Vedilo come "malus".
> Noi comunque abbiamo margine quest'anno: Hauge ci da 9 milioni di plusvalenza e comunque muovendo vari giocatori ai margini (tipo tsadjout, brescianini etc) 2-3 milioni li tiri fuori.
> Con quelli copri le minus certe che arrivano dal trio Caldara-Castillejo-Duarte (e forse pure Ballo)


Ma anche tenere inutilizzato un asset di fatto ti peggiora il bilancio senza vantaggi, alla fine conviene cederli pure perdendoci secondo me


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma anche tenere inutilizzato un asset di fatto ti peggiora il bilancio senza vantaggi, alla fine conviene cederli pure perdendoci secondo me


Hai più spese ma comunque stai ammortizzando il totale, è diciamo un "gioco di bilancio".
Ti faccio un esempio: dal punto di vista del bilancio varrebbe la pena chiedere a Castillejo di prolungare un anno, spalmare i 2 milioni su due anni (e anche residuo ammortamento che è tipo 4-5 milioni mi pare) e darlo in prestito con obbligo a 3 milioni.
In quel modo l'anno prossimo fai plusvalenza, cederlo quest'anno a 2 fai minus di circa 3 milioni.


----------



## livestrong (4 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hai più spese ma comunque stai ammortizzando il totale, è diciamo un "gioco di bilancio".
> Ti faccio un esempio: dal punto di vista del bilancio varrebbe la pena chiedere a Castillejo di prolungare un anno, spalmare i 2 milioni su due anni (e anche residuo ammortamento che è tipo 4-5 milioni mi pare) e darlo in prestito con obbligo a 3 milioni.
> In quel modo l'anno prossimo fai plusvalenza, cederlo quest'anno a 2 fai minus di circa 3 milioni.


Essendo in scadenza io cercherei di piazzarli in qualunque modo anche ricavando un euro dalle loro cessioni, se prolunghi hai indubbiamente un vantaggio immediato ma il problema si ripresenta anche l'anno prossimo


----------



## uolfetto (4 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma anche tenere inutilizzato un asset di fatto ti peggiora il bilancio senza vantaggi, alla fine conviene cederli pure perdendoci secondo me


Ma infatti il problema è che alcuni sono incedibili a prescindere dalla minusvalenze, soprattutto se hanno un ingaggio insostenibile per la fascia delle squadre che magari se li prenderebbero. Ergo l'unica cosa è dare la buonuscita e rescindere risparmiando però veramente una miseria oppure tenerselo e aspettare.


----------



## jumpy65 (4 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hai più spese ma comunque stai ammortizzando il totale, è diciamo un "gioco di bilancio".
> Ti faccio un esempio: dal punto di vista del bilancio varrebbe la pena chiedere a Castillejo di prolungare un anno, spalmare i 2 milioni su due anni (e anche residuo ammortamento che è tipo 4-5 milioni mi pare) e darlo in prestito con obbligo a 3 milioni.
> In quel modo l'anno prossimo fai plusvalenza, cederlo quest'anno a 2 fai minus di circa 3 milioni.


soprattutto per caldara un giro del genere sarebbe molto proficuo. È come dividere in due il suo costo complessivo annuo e diverrebbe anche più competitivo come stipendio


----------



## Igniorante (4 Luglio 2022)

Sapete quanto possiamo star quí a scrivere di spazio liberato a bilancio, ammortamenti e payroll?
Da quí fino a settembre.
E tanto non c'è comunque una lira da spendere, per colpa di questi vigliacchi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> soprattutto per caldara un giro del genere sarebbe molto proficuo. È come dividere in due il suo costo complessivo annuo e diverrebbe anche più competitivo come stipendio


Assolutamente.
Ma credo che la strada scelta dalla proprietà sia di usare quest'anno per chiudere definitivamente i conti con Caldara Castillejo e Bakayoko. 
Senza contare che alla fine di questa stagione ci troveremo scaduti anche Ibra (che si ritirerà sicuramente), Mirante, Tatarusanu, Giroud.
Così a naso, nessuno sarà rinnovato. 
Mi sembra curioso che si siano fatte coincidere così tante scadenze il prossimo anno... stanno cercando di fare un repulisti totale.
Questi saranno sostituiti da giovani a bassissimo costo e con prospettive di crescita (i Bondo/Kalulu per intenderci), magari anche un paio di primavera che sembra che gli under 17 stiano venendo su molto bene


----------



## uolfetto (4 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sapete quanto possiamo star quí a scrivere di spazio liberato a bilancio, ammortamenti e payroll?
> Da quí fino a settembre.
> E tanto non c'è comunque una lira da spendere, per colpa di questi vigliacchi.


Il problema è sempre lo stesso e io ve lo avevo anticipato mesi fa. Queste discussioni "tecnico-finanziarie" sono molto interessanti e infatti io ho sempre partrcipato perché aiutano a capire molte cose. Però nessuno ha la palla di vetro e può sapere a quanto la proprietà ha deciso di fissare i costi annuali. Se la proprietà dice 130 o 140 o 150 sono tre scenari completamente diversi e fa tutta la differenza del mondo sul mercato. E questo non lo sa nessuno nemmeno adesso.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Il problema è sempre lo stesso e io ve lo avevo anticipato mesi fa. Queste discussioni "tecnico-finanziarie" sono molto interessanti e infatti io ho sempre partrcipato perché aiutano a capire molte cose. Però nessuno ha la palla di vetro e può sapere a quanto la proprietà ha deciso di fissare i costi annuali. Se la proprietà dice 130 o 140 o 150 sono tre scenari completamente diversi e fa tutta la differenza del mondo sul mercato. E questo non lo sa nessuno nemmeno adesso.



Purtroppo anche se c'è "spazio" per fare un certo tipo di acquisti è tutto da vedere se c'è la volontà per farli, esatto. 
Ancora sento parlare sui media di budget di 50 mln, che già di per sé è una definizione molto elastica e mi fa tornare in mente l'ultimo Milan di Berlusconi quando poi non arrivava nessuno o magari qualche cesso/bollito. 
Ma anche fossero 200 chi ce lo dice che la proprietà non ne voglia spendere solo un quarto/un decimo ecc...? 
Quí la situazione è parecchio balorda, altroché...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Purtroppo anche se c'è "spazio" per fare un certo tipo di acquisti è tutto da vedere se c'è la volontà per farli, esatto.
> Ancora sento parlare sui media di budget di 50 mln, che già di per sé è una definizione molto elastica e mi fa tornare in mente l'ultimo Milan di Berlusconi quando poi non arrivava nessuno o magari qualche cesso/bollito.
> Ma anche fossero 200 chi ce lo dice che la proprietà non ne voglia spendere solo un quarto/un decimo ecc...?
> Quí la situazione è parecchio balorda, altroché...


Per ora comunque, rinnovati i dirigenti all'ultimo, verissimo, però due operazioni ufficializzate già il 1 luglio (Florenzi e Mirante, TD in alternanza con Calabria e terzo portiere) e mi aspetto diverse altre ufficialità questa settimana. Se Maldini è rimasto non lo è tanto per, ha già detto di voler recuperare tempo.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Per ora comunque, rinnovati i dirigenti all'ultimo, verissimo, però due operazioni ufficializzate già il 1 luglio (Florenzi e Mirante, TD in alternanza con Calabria e terzo portiere) e mi aspetto diverse altre ufficialità questa settimana. Se Maldini è rimasto non lo è tanto per, ha già detto di voler recuperare tempo.



Sì ma ormai con questi rabbini, così come con Berlusconi, sono diventato come San Tommaso: finché non vedo non credo.
Tutto quello di cui si parla nel frattempo per me è fuffa, passato il primo Luglio.
E questo al netto della buona fede di Paolo... Sono sicuro lui sia rimasto per portarci ancora più in alto, ma dovrà fare le nozze coi fichi secchi e PROVARE a prendere chi vuole, che è diverso dal l'andare lì e chiudere la trattativa al 100%.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì ma ormai con questi rabbini, così come con Berlusconi, sono diventato come San Tommaso: finché non vedo non credo.
> Tutto quello di cui si parla nel frattempo per me è fuffa, passato il primo Luglio.
> E questo al netto della buona fede di Paolo... Sono sicuro lui sia rimasto per portarci ancora più in alto, ma dovrà fare le nozze coi fichi secchi e PROVARE a prendere chi vuole, che è diverso dal l'andare lì e chiudere la trattativa al 100%.


Capisco la tua posizione, anche io navigo a vista perché so che la mentalità degli alti ambienti finanziari globali (New York, Londra) è anni luce distante dalla mentalità calcistica italiana, però è innegabile che i "rabbini" ci hanno preso dallo sprofondo in cui ci aveva lasciato Berlusconi con quel prestanome cinese di non si sa chi e siamo tornati a essere una squadra degna di questo nome perlomeno da due anni pieni (il famoso post lockdown 2020) e freschi di ritorno alla vittoria, per di più nel segno di una sostenibilità ineluttabile per tutti, se persino alla Juve, che ha soldi non troppo diversi dagli sceicchi (li spendono solamente malissimo da 4 anni a questa parte) fanno di conto. L'Inter è una bolla pronta per esplodere, come spesso fanno le società a gestione cinese, caricano di debiti (di cui parecchi antecedenti a loro) e poi mollano.

Tornando ai conti, su 117M (diciamo 120) di payroll, praticamente un quarto esatto (circa 30) è occupato da esuberi conclamati, la priorità imo dovrebbe essere liberarsene a ogni costo, con la seguente priorità:

Caldara ~ 11,5M di costo a bilancio
Castillejo ~ 7M
Duarte ~ 4M
Bakayoko ~ 3,5M
Ballo Touré ~ 2,5M

Contando che Baka non è nostro, e Ballo non ci vai a perdere (mal che vada pareggi), conviene "bruciare" la plusvalenza di Hauge per intero pur di spedire via i primi tre, assolutamente ingombranti a bilancio, oltre che inutili tecnicamente.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Luglio 2022)

Proseguendo il discorso degli esuberi da far sparire, faccio una mia previsione di mercato di inizio luglio, che contempli un payroll di 150M come l'anno scorso, che, unito all'aumento dei ricavi, permetterebbe il tanto agognato pareggio e anche una rosa migliorata.

Uscite:

Caldara ~ 11,5M
Castillejo ~ 7M
Duarte ~ 4M
Bakayoko ~ 3,5M
Ballo Touré ~ 2,5M

Tot: 28,5M

Tolti ai 117 totali attuali, siamo a circa 90M (non conto gli spiccioli dei movimenti sui giovani).

Leao passa da ~8 a ~10,5 di costo a bilancio, quindi + 2,5 diciamo (presupponendo un quinquennale, la quota di ammortamento annuale passa da 5,9 a 2,4 e il lordo da 2,2 a circa 8, gli quadruplicano lo stipendio).

Bennacer passa da ~6 a ~7 (considerati gli ammortamenti, è un raddoppio dello stipendio).

Questo per far capire che certi aumenti non li hanno dati per principio, non tanto per impossibilità. Stimo aumenti simili (in proporzione, non come cifra) a quello di Benna anche a Tonali, Kalulu e Tomori. Stiamo larghi e il payroll arriva a +10, quindi siamo a 100M circa e l'aumento degli stipendi lordi è coperto per 2/3 circa dagli esuberi che se ne vanno, mentre calano gli ammortamenti, quindi il balance è mantenuto.

Capitolo acquisti:

CDK: 30M di cartellino + 3M lordi a lui con decreto (più del doppio di quanto prende ora direi che basti) per un quinquennale fa circa un +9/10 a payroll (110M)

Ziyech: 5M + 15M di riscatto e a lui 6M lordi con decreto per 4 anni fa un +10/11 (120M)

R. Sanches (finché c'è vita...o chi per lui a un budget simile): 15/20M e a lui un 5/6M lordi, fa sempre un +10M (130M)

Per DC non saprei proprio, ma mi pare di capire che i circa 10M per la fiche grossa non li vogliono più fare, quindi diciamo un +7/8 per un profilo meno costoso, ma comunque di prospetto e un +2/3 per il sostituto di Ballo Toure (stessi costi esatti per una riserva).

Arriviamo a 140M, quindi ci sarebbe pure spazio per un altro colpo importante. Ora, sia chiaro che io presuppongo 5 cessioni molto complicate e perlomeno 3 acquisti altrettanto complicati, però, facendo questi banali conti e anche ammettendo una percentuale di errore anche alta, toh, quei 10M che io dico ballino, ma invece no, c'è comunque lo spazio di far tutto in maniera sostenibile e migliorare. Toh, aggiungiamo anche i +2 di Messias. XD

In sostanza la rosa sarebbe:
Maignan Tata Mirante
Calabria Florenzi
Tomori Kalulu Kjaer 4DC Gabbia
Theo TS
Tonali Bennacer SANCHES Krunic Pobega
Adli
Saelemakers Messias ZIYECH
CKD Diaz
Leao Rebic
Origi Giroud

Se non realizzano almeno una cosa equivalente entro il 31 agosto, allora lì mi aggiungerò al coro degli insoddisfatti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Capisco la tua posizione, anche io navigo a vista perché so che la mentalità degli alti ambienti finanziari globali (New York, Londra) è anni luce distante dalla mentalità calcistica italiana, però è innegabile che i "rabbini" ci hanno preso dallo sprofondo in cui ci aveva lasciato Berlusconi con quel prestanome cinese di non si sa chi e siamo tornati a essere una squadra degna di questo nome perlomeno da due anni pieni (il famoso post lockdown 2020) e freschi di ritorno alla vittoria, per di più nel segno di una sostenibilità ineluttabile per tutti, se persino alla Juve, che ha soldi non troppo diversi dagli sceicchi (li spendono solamente malissimo da 4 anni a questa parte) fanno di conto. L'Inter è una bolla pronta per esplodere, come spesso fanno le società a gestione cinese, caricano di debiti (di cui parecchi antecedenti a loro) e poi mollano.
> 
> Tornando ai conti, su 117M (diciamo 120) di payroll, praticamente un quarto esatto (circa 30) è occupato da esuberi conclamati, la priorità imo dovrebbe essere liberarsene a ogni costo, con la seguente priorità:
> 
> ...


Volendo si può fare una squadra competitiva anche a 135/140 milioni di costo rosa, tagliando ulteriormente qualcosina rispetto a quest'anno.
Chiato che se non ti liberi del poker Caldara Castillejo Duarte Bakayoko (soprattutto i primi due) sei bloccatissimo.
Come già detto, grazie a Dio sarà l'ultimo anno in cui saremo condizionati dalla necessità di dar via dei cessi strapagati comprati da qualche incapace delle gestioni precedenti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 1 LUGLIO 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOCaldara4,127,411*11,531*7,4Tomori2,627,195*9,815*21,6Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Castillejo2,7754,312*7,087*4,3Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Florenzi3,90,8*4,700*2,5Origi4,590*4,590*0Tonali2,222*4,220*8Calabria4,10*4,100*0Duarte1,82,124*3,924*4,4Kjaer3,20,614*3,814*1,2Saelemakers2,61,205*3,805*2,8Krunic2,0351,72*3,755*3,5Bakayoko3,10,5*3,600*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,21,6*2,800*6,4Diaz0,91,5*2,400*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Mirante1,80*1,800*0Lazetic0,51*1,500*3,5Gabbia1,50*1,500*0Kalulu0,780,229*1,009*0,8Pobega0,60*0,600*0Maldini0,60*0,600*0Colombo0,60*0,600*0Plizzari0,30*0,300*0Tsadjout0,20*0,200*0Brescianini0,10*0,100*0Stanga0,10*0,100*0*TOTALE**72,312**50,374**121,686*
> ...



Aggiornato il post con l'ingaggio di Origi ufficiale (3,5 milioni annui, 4,59 con decreto crescita, uguale a Giroud ma senza ammortamento) 
Inseriti anche i payroll storici presi dal primo post del thread.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Volendo si può fare una squadra competitiva anche a 135/140 milioni di costo rosa, tagliando ulteriormente qualcosina rispetto a quest'anno.
> Chiato che se non ti liberi del poker Caldara Castillejo Duarte Bakayoko (soprattutto i primi due) sei bloccatissimo.
> Come già detto, grazie a Dio sarà l'ultimo anno in cui saremo condizionati dalla necessità di dar via dei cessi strapagati comprati da qualche incapace delle gestioni precedenti.


Si lo so, sono arrivato a 140M contemplando 5 acquisti (TRQ, AD, CC, DC e TS), oltre ai rinnovi di Leao, Bennacer, Tonali, Kalulu e Tomori e il riscatto di Messias. Come detto, se non si fa almeno questo, sarebbe male, molto male. Certo è che molto passa dalla capacità di liberarsi degli esuberi, Caldara e Castillejo in due occupano due slot da top player sostanzialmente e gli altri 3 ne occupano 1.


----------



## Mauricio (5 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Si lo so, sono arrivato a 140M contemplando 5 acquisti (TRQ, AD, CC, DC e TS), oltre ai rinnovi di Leao, Bennacer, Tonali, Kalulu e Tomori e il riscatto di Messias. Come detto, se non si fa almeno questo, sarebbe male, molto male. Certo è che molto passa dalla capacità di liberarsi degli esuberi, Caldara e Castillejo in due occupano due slot da top player sostanzialmente e gli altri 3 ne occupano 1.


Sei stato però molto chiaro, e con i conti che hai fatto risulta che in Champions basterebbe non inserire Krunic/Messias e penso si sopravviverebbe lo stesso. 
Come diciamo da mesi, lo spazio, al netto di alcune cessioni importanti, c’è. Se poi non vogliono farlo e ridurre ancora i costi è un altro discorso. Perchè qui si ragione di mantenere in pratica lo stesso payroll, e si avrebbe una squadra molto più competitiva.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Sei stato però molto chiaro, e con i conti che hai fatto risulta che in Champions basterebbe non inserire Krunic/Messias e penso si sopravviverebbe lo stesso.
> Come diciamo da mesi, lo spazio, al netto di alcune cessioni importanti, c’è. Se poi non vogliono farlo e ridurre ancora i costi è un altro discorso. Perchè qui si ragione di mantenere in pratica lo stesso payroll, e si avrebbe una squadra molto più competitiva.


Si, questo presupponendo via Ballo e dentro un italiano al suo posto, se no ne saltano 2 (per la Serie A basta iscrivere un giovane e aggiri la regola), do per scontato che avremo solo tre team formed (Calabria, Pobega e Gabbia o chi per lui come quinto DC). 3 se conti il grande di ritorno di Ibra a gennaio e passiamo agli ottavi (troppi se per preoccuparsene ora oggettivamente).

Vedremo, Maldini e Massara tutte ste cose le sanno altro che noi e faranno di tutto, se han tirato fino alla mezzanotte del 30 giugno è stato proprio per avere più margine possibile.


----------



## Mauricio (6 Luglio 2022)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Ri-ringrazio @Trumpusconi per aver preso le mie veci in questo thread. Ora che ho avuto tempo di mettermi al computer (aggiornare le tabelle da mobile non so perché ma è un delirio) ho sistemato il primo post, mettendo le quasi ufficialità di Messias e Ibra e raggruppando tutte le info in una sola tabella.
Siamo a 124,5 milioni circa, -25 dall'anno scorso in pratica. Vediamo come si muovono, ad oggi sicuramente non si può dare un giudizio positivo, ma il mercato è aperto da una settimana scarsa.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Ri-ringrazio @Trumpusconi p²er aver preso le mie veci in questo thread. Ora che ho avuto tempo di mettermi al computer (aggiornare le tabelle da mobile non so perché ma è un delirio) ho sistemato il primo post, mettendo le quasi ufficialità di Messias e Ibra e raggruppando tutte le info in una sola tabella.
> Siamo a 124,5 milioni circa, -25 dall'anno scorso in pratica. Vediamo come si muovono, ad oggi sicuramente non si può dare un giudizio positivo, ma il mercato è aperto da una settimana scarsa.


Comunque alla fine Messias e Saele in due costano quasi come Castillejo da solo, liberarsi di lui diventa tassativo come non mai, tra costi utilità e liste.

Ibra va a costare come uno dei "jolly" fuori dai famosi 22 di Pioli, ovvero a livello di secondo e terzo portiere, il quinto centrale, ecc...alla fine ci sta anche solo per il valore emotivo. Cioé costa meno di Billy Ballo o Baka e anche stando lì fisicamente fa di più.


----------



## Mauricio (6 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Comunque alla fine Messias e Saele in due costano quasi come Castillejo da solo, liberarsi di lui diventa tassativo come non mai, tra costi utilità e liste.
> 
> Ibra va a costare come uno dei "jolly" fuori dai famosi 22 di Pioli, ovvero a livello di secondo e terzo portiere, il quinto centrale, ecc...alla fine ci sta anche solo per il valore emotivo. Cioé costa meno di Billy Ballo o Baka e anche stando lì fisicamente fa di più.


Esatto. Per Ibra però ho considerato solo la parte fissa che dovrebbe prendere 1,5 milioni netti circa). Poi con i bonus, se raggiunti, a fine anno potrebbe pesare magari come o più di Caldara


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Ri-ringrazio @Trumpusconi per aver preso le mie veci in questo thread. Ora che ho avuto tempo di mettermi al computer (aggiornare le tabelle da mobile non so perché ma è un delirio) ho sistemato il primo post, mettendo le quasi ufficialità di Messias e Ibra e raggruppando tutte le info in una sola tabella.
> Siamo a 124,5 milioni circa, -25 dall'anno scorso in pratica. Vediamo come si muovono, ad oggi sicuramente non si può dare un giudizio positivo, ma il mercato è aperto da una settimana scarsa.


Considerato che chiuderemo a -30 circa di bilancio praticamente non facendo mercato saremmo in pari di bilancio anno prossimo . Speriamo però non accada e che si investi sulla squadra


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Esatto. Per Ibra però ho considerato solo la parte fissa che dovrebbe prendere 1,5 milioni netti circa). Poi con i bonus, se raggiunti, a fine anno potrebbe pesare magari come o più di Caldara


Se arrivasse a farlo implicherebbe gol, presenze e trofei, quindi...quelli di Caldara sono a fondo perduto.

Comunque vada nel 2023 con le uscite certe oltre ogni equivoco di Caldara, Castillejo, Bakayoko, Ibrahimovic, Tatarusanu e Mirante, oltre ad abbattere la già bassa età media, i costi sarebbero di 28M inferiori. Il 20% dei costi per la rosa. Infatti non vorrò più sentire scuse sui costi da tagliare.

PS: ma Florenzi prende così tanto di stipendio? Costa un terzo in più di Calabria pur essendone l'alternativa?


----------



## Mauricio (6 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse a farlo implicherebbe gol, presenze e trofei, quindi...quelli di Caldara sono a fondo perduto.
> 
> Comunque vada nel 2023 con le uscite certe oltre ogni equivoco di Caldara, Castillejo, Bakayoko, Ibrahimovic, Tatarusanu e Mirante, oltre ad abbattere la già bassa età media, i costi sarebbero di 28M inferiori. Il 20% dei costi per la rosa. Infatti non vorrò più sentire scuse sui costi da tagliare.
> 
> PS: ma Florenzi prende così tanto di stipendio? Costa un terzo in più di Calabria pur essendone l'alternativa?


Anche qui purtroppo non vi è (ancora) certezza: da buon commercialista sono diligente come un buon padre di famiglia. Ho considerato quindi medesimo stipendio che prendeva alla Roma. Con il riscatto a 2,7 milioni il costo annuo rimane invariato. Nulla toglie che si sia anche tagliato lo stipendio, si capirà forse più avanti.


----------



## Mauricio (7 Luglio 2022)

MINI AGGIORNAMENTO

Sistemato Messias visto che ha contratto di soli 2 anni con i dati trovati online. Il totale di 4,1 milioni annui non cambia, ma cambia solo la ripartizione stipendio/ammortamento.


----------



## BOMBASSA (8 Luglio 2022)

sono 26 giocatori
Portieri: Maignan Tatarusanu Mirante
TD: Calabria Florenzi
DC: Tomori SCALVINI NDICKA Kalulu Kjaer (Gabbia parte)
TS: Theo Ballo Toure'
Mediani: Tonali Bennacer SANCHES (o FAGIOLI) Pobega Krunic
ED: ZIYECH Saele 
TRQE KENTELAERE Brahim Adli (Maldini in prestito)
ES: Leao Rebic
ATT: Giroud ORIGI


----------



## lothar1981 (8 Luglio 2022)

Portieri: Maignan-Tatarusanu-Mirante
Terzino destro: Calabria-Florenzi
Terzino sinistro: Theo Hernandez-Parisi
Difensore centrale: Tomori-Kalulu-Diallo-Kjaer-Gabbia
Centrocampista centrale: Renato Sanches-Bennacer-Tonali-Pobega
Ala destra: Ziyech-Diaz
Ala sinistra: Leao-Rebic
Trequartista: Ketelaere-Adli
Attaccante: Giroud-Origi-Ibrahimovic


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2022)

lothar1981 ha scritto:


> Portieri: Maignan-Tatarusanu-Mirante
> Terzino destro: Calabria-Florenzi
> Terzino sinistro: Theo Hernandez-Parisi
> Difensore centrale: Tomori-Kalulu-Diallo-Kjaer-Gabbia
> ...


Quindi secondo te riusciamo/vogliamo vendere 9/10 giocatori?


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma anche tenere inutilizzato un asset di fatto ti peggiora il bilancio senza vantaggi, alla fine conviene cederli pure perdendoci secondo me


è così, risparmi almeno l'ingaggio.
la cosa negativa è che non hai il calciatore, ma certa gente è come non averla.
certe squadre fanno anche dei minus senza troppi problemi.. noi lasciamo perdere.
credo sia una cosa più di testardaggine che altro.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Luglio 2022)

lothar1981 ha scritto:


> Portieri: Maignan-Tatarusanu-Mirante
> Terzino destro: Calabria-Florenzi
> Terzino sinistro: Theo Hernandez-Parisi
> Difensore centrale: Tomori-Kalulu-Diallo-Kjaer-Gabbia
> ...


Krunic, Saele e Messias non vanno via, né usciranno dalle liste (max 1 di questi 3)

Anche per me il numero giusto sarebbe 26-27, così avremmo più di 1 jolly per reparto e servirà coi calendari così fitti.

POR Maignan Tatarusanu Mirante
TD Calabria Florenzi
DC Tomori Kalulu Kjar X TF
TS Theo NF
CC Tonali Bennacer X Pobega Krunic
TRQ X Diaz Adli
AD X Saele Messias
AS Leao Rebic
PC Origi Giroud

Tot 27, con ampi ricambi su centrali, centrocampo e trequarti, ruoli nevralgici.


----------



## FreddieM83 (8 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Krunic, Saele e Messias non vanno via, né usciranno dalle liste (max 1 di questi 3)
> 
> Anche per me il numero giusto sarebbe 26-27, così avremmo più di 1 jolly per reparto e servirà coi calendari così fitti.
> 
> ...


Da quello che è filtrato, data la stagione compressa e particolare, sembra che Pioli abbia chiesto una rosa di 28 unità.


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Da quello che è filtrato, data la stagione compressa e particolare, sembra che Pioli abbia chiesto una rosa di 28 unità.


Pioli in conferenza ha detto che 28 sono troppi


----------



## FreddieM83 (8 Luglio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Pioli in conferenza ha detto che 28 sono troppi


OK, mi ero perso questa cosa. Grazie


----------



## Mauricio (8 Luglio 2022)

AGGIORNAMENTO, payroll 120,5 milioni

Duarte ceduto con minus in Turchia. Ora da smaltire rimangono i magnifici tre (4 se volessimo proprio esagerare con Ballo Touré), e nel mentre si spera entri qualche innesto di valore.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO, payroll 120,5 milioni
> 
> Duarte ceduto con minus in Turchia. Ora da smaltire rimangono i magnifici tre (4 se volessimo proprio esagerare con Ballo Touré), e nel mentre si spera entri qualche innesto di valore.


C'è lo spazio per CDK, Sanches e Ziyech senza vender nessuno e mantenere i famosi 150M di payroll dell'anno scorso. Sempre calcolando che Sanches è troppo tempo che fa il furbo (99% non viene), Ziyech prende tanto (75% no) per CDK rimango sul 50/50.
Giusto per dire comunque che lo spazio per i famosi tre colpi c'è già ora.

Con via i quattro esuberi rimasti e giovani non utili alla causa, si aggiunge posto a bilancio (e rosa) per il centrale di scorta, terzino sinistro e rinnovi: Leao e Benna (2024), Kalulu e Tomori (2025) e Tonali (2026), che son quelli di cui si è parlato pubblicamente.

PS: so che contano poco, ma tecnicamente fanno parte della prima squadra, non sono semplici aggregati: Plizzari e D. Maldini.


----------



## danjr (9 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> C'è lo spazio per CDK, Sanches e Ziyech senza vender nessuno e mantenere i famosi 150M di payroll dell'anno scorso. Sempre calcolando che Sanches è troppo tempo che fa il furbo (99% non viene), Ziyech prende tanto (75% no) per CDK rimango sul 50/50.
> Giusto per dire comunque che lo spazio per i famosi tre colpi c'è già ora.
> 
> Con via i quattro esuberi rimasti e giovani non utili alla causa, si aggiunge posto a bilancio (e rosa) per il centrale di scorta, terzino sinistro e rinnovi: Leao e Benna (2024), Kalulu e Tomori (2025) e Tonali (2026), che son quelli di cui si è parlato pubblicamente.
> ...


C'è lo spazio ma non la volontà


----------



## Mauricio (9 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> C'è lo spazio ma non la volontà


Ad oggi parrebbe così, vediamo al 31 agosto.


----------



## Dexter (9 Luglio 2022)

Topic per cuori forti. Potenzialmente si può costruire una rosa illegale che se la gioca immediatamente con le altre in Europa, poi vedi che riscattano Messias per fargli fare il titolare...


----------



## Viulento (9 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> C'è lo spazio ma non la volontà


come fate a dire che non c'e' la volonta'?? 
maldini ha rinnovato, i 3 supercolpi si faranno sicuramente.
parola di garante.


----------



## danjr (9 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> come fate a dire che non c'e' la volonta'??
> maldini ha rinnovato, i 3 supercolpi si faranno sicuramente.
> parola di garante.


Maldini ha rinnovato e a me bastava questo. 
poi basta essere realistici per capire che non arriverà nessuno


----------



## Viulento (9 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Maldini ha rinnovato e a me bastava questo.
> poi basta essere realistici per capire che non arriverà nessuno


ah.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Luglio 2022)

Il sogno della proprietà è un payroll pari a zero. 25 giocatori che giocano per amore al Milan


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Luglio 2022)

Nel 21/22 con 150M di payroll avremo diciamo 40M di deficit. Facciamo che il payroll 22/23 sarà 140M (come molti di noi hanno illustrato, si può fare una squadra più forte dell'anno scorso facendo uscire gli esuberi, un paio dei quali costano come top in rosa) e i ricavi aumenteranno per forza (nuovo contratto di Puma, quarto sponsor maglia per tutta la stagione, market pool diritti tv di CL da prima classificata in Italia, idem in Serie A, Supercoppa), se poi arrivi anche agli ottavi entri a un nuovo livello proprio. Ergo, pareggio di bilancio in vista. Se però ci vorranno arrivare facendo robe da livello EL (120M di payroll tipo ora) per andare in utile da subito male, perché ne risentirebbe la competitività. Bisogna andare per gradi, sia nel migliorare tecnicamente, che finanziariamente, se scegli gli scossoni in uno dei due sensi, scompensi tutto, vedasi Juve (scompenso economico dal 2018 che ha portato alla fine del ciclo definitiva) e Inter (scompenso economico per permettersi Conte e la squadra che diceva lui, ora ogni anno devono fare +50/100 sul mercato).


----------



## uolfetto (9 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 08/07/22
> 
> ...



Se c'è la volontà di rimanere a 145 milioni di costo anche quest'anno allora tre ottimi acquisti si fanno. Se invece si taglia a 130 arriverà poca roba. Il discorso è semplice.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Luglio 2022)

Direi che però stanno esagerando... cioè payroll a 120/130, ci avviciniamo ai livelli di una Fiorentina. C'è lo spazio per tre acquisti, ma sarà già tanto se arriva CDK. Poco da dire, sono arrabbiato con la proprietà, tanto per cambiare. Non meritano il Milan.


----------



## danjr (9 Luglio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Il sogno della proprietà è un payroll pari a zero. 25 giocatori che giocano per amore al Milan


No, i giocatori devono pagare per giocare ne Milan, nel caso guadagnano qualcosa con le pubblicità


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Direi che però stanno esagerando... cioè payroll a 120/130, ci avviciniamo ai livelli di una Fiorentina. C'è lo spazio per tre acquisti, ma sarà già tanto se arriva CDK. Poco da dire, sono arrabbiato con la proprietà, tanto per cambiare. Non meritano il Milan.


Lo penso anch'io, comunque sta di fatto che oltre i giovani da piazzare (Maldini, Plizzari&co) e gli esuberi conclamati (Caldara, Castillejo, Bakayoko e Ballo), in rosa, gli elementi che sono considerati pienamente nel progetto sono 21, così distribuiti:

3 POR (Maignan, Tata, Mirante)
2 TD (Calabria, Florenzi)
3 DC (Tomori, Kalulu, Kjaer)
1 TS (Theo)
4 CC (Tonali, Bennacer, Krunic, Pobega)
2 AS (Leao, Rebic)
2 TRQ (Diaz, Adli)
2 AD (Messias, Saelemaekers)
2 PC (Origi, Giroud)

Aggiungici minimo 1 TF (Gabbia) per arrivare a 6 del vivaio (3+3), se ti liberi degli esclusi, a prescindere da plus o minus, ti liberi di altri ~25M complessivi (12M di ingaggi e 13 di ammortamenti), arrivando a 95M di payroll (58M di ingaggi e 37 di ammortamenti).

Avresti lo spazio di 5 colpi top per riempire sostanzialmente 5 caselle in rosa: 1 TRQ 1 AD 1 CC (livello titolari) 1 DC 1 TS (livello riserve), quindi risparmieresti pure.

Se non lo fanno ci sarebbe da chiedere perché, ancora rallentamenti per il closing? Classica motivazione.


----------



## marcus1577 (9 Luglio 2022)

L'unica domanda che mi faccio è??
Che fine ha fatto cardin-anale??
L'uomo che ci ha scippato ad investcorp??


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Lo penso anch'io, comunque sta di fatto che oltre i giovani da piazzare (Maldini, Plizzari&co) e gli esuberi conclamati (Caldara, Castillejo, Bakayoko e Ballo), in rosa, gli elementi che sono considerati pienamente nel progetto sono 21, così distribuiti:
> 
> 3 POR (Maignan, Tata, Mirante)
> 2 TD (Calabria, Florenzi)
> ...


Io mi accontenterei decisamente di CDK e un esterno destro di livello. Come difensore centrale, uno con caratteristiche simili a Botman, quindi mancino, abile in impostazione, ma meno costoso dell'olandese è Levi Colwill. Come centrocampista centrale bisogna valutare le disponibilità e le caratteristiche del giocatore che cercano. Se cerchi un giocatore con caratteristiche simili a Kessiè, allora Onana potrebbe essere l'uomo giusto... se cerchi un giocatore con caratteristiche da regista arretrato e mediano potresti andare su Douglas Luiz. Se invece vuoi uno con caratteristiche più simili a Renato Sanches, quindi mezzala un nome potrebbe essere quello di Yunus Musah, che puoi prendere con una quindicina di milioni ma ingaggio decisamente più basso.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io mi accontenterei decisamente di CDK e un esterno destro di livello. Come difensore centrale, uno con caratteristiche simili a Botman, quindi mancino, abile in impostazione, ma meno costoso dell'olandese è Levi Colwill. Come centrocampista centrale bisogna valutare le disponibilità e le caratteristiche del giocatore che cercano. Se cerchi un giocatore con caratteristiche simili a Kessiè, allora Onana potrebbe essere l'uomo giusto... se cerchi un giocatore con caratteristiche da regista arretrato e mediano potresti andare su Douglas Luiz. Se invece vuoi uno con caratteristiche più simili a Renato Sanches, quindi mezzala un nome potrebbe essere quello di Yunus Musah, che puoi prendere con una quindicina di milioni ma ingaggio decisamente più basso.


1 degli acquisti in ogni caso deve essere italiano obbligatoriamente: 1 altro dalla primavera "vero" non ne trovi quest'anno, già di Gabbia non si fidano per fare il quarto (quando fai 500m c'è poco da esser nel progetto), per dover tagliare uno meno dalla lista CL (oggi come oggi, contando quei 21 "IN" c'é posto per 1 solo straniero, per altri innesti salta qualcuno). Quindi se lo trovassi italiano sarebbe meglio.
Per lo stesso ragionamento sarebbe ora di mandare Gabbia a misurarsi davvero dopo che arriva il quarto centrale, così magari l'anno prossimo hai un team formed vero in più, stesso discorso di Colombo e Maldini mandati in A.
Se non va via nessuno del "gruppo", non c'è spazio in rosa per altri stranieri oltre a CDK, tu ce li vedi a tagliare dalla lista CL un Messias appena riscattato o un Krunic? L'anno scorso sono saltati i fuori progetto (Casti, Conti, Pellegri), così come accade sempre. Questo anche già Baka, Casti e Ballo out, cose tutt'altro che certe.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> 1 degli acquisti in ogni caso deve essere italiano obbligatoriamente: 1 altro dalla primavera "vero" non ne trovi quest'anno, già di Gabbia non si fidano per fare il quarto (quando fai 500m c'è poco da esser nel progetto), per dover tagliare uno meno dalla lista CL (oggi come oggi, contando quei 21 "IN" c'é posto per 1 solo straniero, per altri innesti salta qualcuno). Quindi se lo trovassi italiano sarebbe meglio.
> Per lo stesso ragionamento sarebbe ora di mandare Gabbia a misurarsi davvero dopo che arriva il quarto centrale, così magari l'anno prossimo hai un team formed vero in più, stesso discorso di Colombo e Maldini mandati in A.
> Se non va via nessuno del "gruppo", non c'è spazio in rosa per altri stranieri oltre a CDK, tu ce li vedi a tagliare dalla lista CL un Messias appena riscattato o un Krunic? L'anno scorso sono saltati i fuori progetto (Casti, Conti, Pellegri), così come accade sempre. Questo anche già Baka, Casti e Ballo out, cose tutt'altro che certe.


Io più che altro ho la speranza che arrivi un altro giocatore con guizzo nel dribbling e abilità da regista offensivo che parta da destra. Anche per avere un'arma in più a partita in corso, quindi d'accordo le liste e tutto il resto, ma confido nella richiesta di qualità da parte di Pioli. Quindi se arriva un giocatore straniero, di talento, auspico che sia sulla fascia destra. Per il discorso liste, ti dico che un profilo che mi piacerebbe molto è Scalvini dell'Atalanta, il cui contratto scade nel 2023. Sarebbe un profilo futuribile che accanto a Kjaer e Tomori potrebbe crescere molto secondo me.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io più che altro ho la speranza che arrivi un altro giocatore con guizzo nel dribbling e abilità da regista offensivo che parta da destra. Anche per avere un'arma in più a partita in corso, quindi d'accordo le liste e tutto il resto, ma confido nella richiesta di qualità da parte di Pioli. Quindi se arriva un giocatore straniero, di talento, auspico che sia sulla fascia destra. Per il discorso liste, ti dico che un profilo che mi piacerebbe molto è Scalvini dell'Atalanta, il cui contratto scade nel 2023. Sarebbe un profilo futuribile che accanto a Kjaer e Tomori potrebbe crescere molto secondo me.


Ragionando sui costi, come da thread, numericamente parlando:
-in difesa esce Romagnoli, mettiamo anche Ballo numericamente, devono entrarne due, il TS costa come Billy, il centrale al massimo la metà. In sostanza con pochi soldi vai a migliorare. Costo zero o sottozero (+6/7 il quarto + 2/3 eventuale TS - eventuale Ballo - Caldara che costa 10/11)
-a centrocampo è uscito Kessié, se Dio vuole anche Bakayoko, è entrato Pobega, speriamo entri un top, se no a meno che Tommaso abbia un miglioramento esponenziale o che Adli sia il vice Benna che non sapevamo di avere, vai a perdere. Se spendi bene, manco tanto, migliori anche qua, ma se rimani così perdi abbastanza come qualità. Diciamo +6/7 se esce Baka (+10/11 del Sanches di turno - Baka 3/4 =6/7)
-trequarti esce Maldini entra Adli (costa di più, ma migliori), vediamo se si fa lo step con un top. Diciamo +10M di CDK.
-sulle ali per ora sei uguale, vediamo se entra un top o niente. +2/3 M opzionale (10/11 di Ziyech - 7/8M di Casti)
-in attacco entra Origi e sei già migliore.

Tot: dai 120M attuali, aumenti di circa 20M e sei NETTAMENTE più forte.

Detto in breve, basta poco per migliorare e credo si farà.

La qualità in avanti è la prima necessità (1 se non 2 elementi dopo aver valutato Adli dove gioca), poi il centrocampo (anche qui valutando Pobega e Adli), poi centrale e se si riesce un altro terzino sinistro, con un ammortamento di 1M Ballo lo puoi prestare quando vuoi e sarebbe meglio prima che poi per me.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 08/07/22
> 
> ...


Inizio a temere che il nostro mercato sia praticamente finito qui.
Forse il target payroll è 100 milioni, casualmente le cifre odierne senza Bakayoko, Castillejo e Caldara.
Rosa 2022/2023

POR: Maignan Tatarusanu Mirante
TS: Theo, Ballo
DC: Tomori, Kalulu, Kjaer, Gabbia, Stanga
TD: Calabria, Florenzi
CC: Tonali, Bennacer, Pobega, Krunic/Adli
ED: Saele, Messias
TRQ: Diaz, Krunic/Adli
ES: Leao, Rebic
ATT: Origi, Giroud, Lazetic/Ibra (da gennaio)

Da qui in poi zero acquisti e uscite di

- Caldara
- Castillejo
- Bakayoko
- Tsadjout
- Brescianini
- Plizzari (prestito)
- Colombo (prestito)
- Nasti (prestito)
- Maldini (prestito)

Sono 22,2 milioni di payroll in meno.
Si chiuderebbe con 98 milioni e spiccioli di payroll, e numericamente saremmo pure "a posto".
25/26 giocatori.
Nation formed: Mirante, Tonali, Florenzi.
Team Formed: Gabbia, Calabria, Stanga, Pobega.
Ci sarebbe giusto lo spazio per un altro nation formed, che secondo me potrebbe essere il famoso terzino sinistro che verrebbe preso se si riuscisse a piazzare Ballo. Un Parisi a 2-3 milioni di costo annuo che manterrebbe il conto invariato.

Obiettivo 100 milioni, che è esattamente la cifra che ci permetterebbe di raggiungere un +20/30 di bilancio per la prossima stagione.
IN Origi, Adli, Pobega e i riscatti di Messias e Florenzi
OUT Kessie, Romagnoli, i cessi (Baka, Caldara, Duarte, Castillejo) e i prestiti di alcuni giovani.

Spese acquisti: 5 milioni (Florenzi, Messias)
Guadagni cessioni: 10 mln (Caldara 3.5, Castillejo 2, Duarte 2.5, Tsadjout 1, Brescianini 0.5, 0.5 dai prestiti dei giovani)

Minusvalenze riassorbite da Hauge e operazioni giovanili minori, saldo positivo di 5 milioni per coprire eventuale avanzo di minus.

Con una società così raccapricciante e mediocre, mi sembra la logica conclusione di questa estate.
Sperando che questo ennesimo bagno di sangue sia l'ultimo atto della campagna lacrime e sangue che ci porta ad essere ceduti ad un proprietario danaroso che cercava una "tela bianca" dal punto di vista finanziario su cui investire alla grande coniugando bilancio virtuoso ad ambizione sportiva e competitività nazionale ed europea sostenibile modello BVB/Atletico Madrid


----------



## danjr (11 Luglio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> L'unica domanda che mi faccio è??
> Che fine ha fatto cardin-anale??
> L'uomo che ci ha scippato ad investcorp??


Cardinale, così a occhio, non lo
Vedremo più


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Luglio 2022)




----------



## alexpozzi90 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Inizio a temere che il nostro mercato sia praticamente finito qui.
> Forse il target payroll è 100 milioni, casualmente le cifre odierne senza Bakayoko, Castillejo e Caldara.
> Rosa 2022/2023
> 
> ...


Non posso crederci con la permanenza di Maldini, per me il piano è arrivare al pareggio ed è coniugabile con un mercato intelligente. Pretendere l'utile già dal 2023 sarebbe cercare di fare 2 step in 1, cosa che devo dire sta società non ha mai fatto, in nessun senso.


----------



## CS10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Inizio a temere che il nostro mercato sia praticamente finito qui.
> Forse il target payroll è 100 milioni, casualmente le cifre odierne senza Bakayoko, Castillejo e Caldara.
> Rosa 2022/2023
> 
> ...


Dubito fortemente sarà così. 
In difesa arriverà un giocatore e se Gabbia andrà in prestito verrà promosso Stanga.
A centrocampo dopo l'uscita di Baka arriverà un mediano
Sulla trequarti arriverà almeno un giocatore.

In merito ai conti dimentichi la percentuale sula rivendita di Pessina e quella probabile di Paquetà.

Inoltre vorrei far notare una cosa in merito Saele: è da maggio che si trova in costa azzurra, non è ancora rientrato dalle vacanze, ma è da un po' di tempo che si allena in un centro sportivo vicino a Montecarlo...magari non vuol dire niente, però è una squadra che potrebbe fare al caso suo...


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Inizio a temere che il nostro mercato sia praticamente finito qui.
> Forse il target payroll è 100 milioni, casualmente le cifre odierne senza Bakayoko, Castillejo e Caldara.
> Rosa 2022/2023
> 
> ...


Catastrofismo ne abbiamo? Io sono il primo ad essere deluso e che si aspettava almeno un paio di acquisti prima del ritiro, però la tua previsione mi sembra eccessivamente negativa. Ogni anno abbiamo sempre investito sul mercato estivo almeno una sessantina di milioni, cifra che penso investiremo anche quest'anno. Poi parlare di mercato chiuso quando il calciomercato è iniziato ufficialmente da 10 giorni e ne mancano altri 50 alla chiusura mi sembra insensato. Gli acquisti arriveranno. Di questo ne sono sicuro. Non sono sicuro che arriveranno presto, e questo sarà un punto fondamentale nella preparazione della stagione, ma sono pronto a scommettere che prenderemo almeno altri 2-3 potenziali titolari


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Luglio 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Catastrofismo ne abbiamo? Io sono il primo ad essere deluso e che si aspettava almeno un paio di acquisti prima del ritiro, però la tua previsione mi sembra eccessivamente negativa. Ogni anno abbiamo sempre investito sul mercato estivo almeno una sessantina di milioni, cifra che penso investiremmo anche quest'anno. Poi parlare di mercato chiuso quando il calciomercato è iniziato ufficialmente da 10 giorni e ne mancano altri 50 alla chiusura mi sembra insensato. Gli acquisti arriveranno. Di questo ne sono sicuro. Non sono sicuro che arriveranno presto, e questo sarà un punto fondamentale nella preparazione della stagione, ma sono pronto a scommettere che prenderemo almeno altri 2-3 potenziali titolari


Questa proprietà ci ha abituato all'impensabile in negativo.
Neppure il piu pessimista pensava che saremmo stati totalmente immobili nel mercato invernale 2021.
Nessuno pensava che lo scorso mercato estivo non avremmo preso l'esterno destro (Messias...) e non avremmo sostituito Calhanoglu, men che meno che non avremmo rinnovato Kessie.
Il mercato invernale 2020 ci si aspettava lo sprint scudetto e arrivarono Mandzukic bollito e Meitè...
Nelle ultime 3 sessioni di mercato abbiamo speso un totale di circa 70 milioni, di cui 65 circa sono partiti per i riscatti di Tonali e Tomori e l'arrivo di Maignan in scadenza. 
Se per te questa è una proprietà che spende...


----------



## Solo (12 Luglio 2022)

Se partono davvero Caldara e Casti poi resta solo Bakayoko tra le scorie radioattive da spedire su Marte. 

A quel punto bisogna valutare cosa fare con i vari

Tatarusanu
Touré
Krunic
Adli
Diaz
Messias
Saelemaekers 

Sia per le liste UEFA sia per fare spazio a rinforzi (CDK, Ziyech, difensore, ecc.)


----------



## Mauricio (12 Luglio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se partono davvero Caldara e Casti poi resta solo Bakayoko tra le scorie radioattive da spedire su Marte.
> 
> A quel punto bisogna valutare cosa fare con i vari
> 
> ...


Tata non si muoverà manco con le cannonate
Ballo Toure potrebbe partire se si trova un pazzo pronto a pagarlo 3 milioni
Krunic è un feticcio di Pioli
Adli appena arrivato
Diaz è in prestito e non si muove
Messias appena riscattato
Saelemaekers potrebbe partire se arriva offerta

Insomma, di 7 forse si muovono in 2.


----------



## Solo (12 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Tata non si muoverà manco con le cannonate
> Ballo Toure potrebbe partire se si trova un pazzo pronto a pagarlo 3 milioni
> Krunic è un feticcio di Pioli
> Adli appena arrivato
> ...


Beh, mica ho detto che devi venderli tutti e 7  

Semplicemente devi riuscire a trovare la quadra per la questione liste UEFA/spazio per i nuovi acquisti con quei giocatori lì, perché tutti gli altri hanno già il loro slot e a meno di situazioni particolari (Leao...) non si toccano.


----------



## jumpy65 (12 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa proprietà ci ha abituato all'impensabile in negativo.
> Neppure il piu pessimista pensava che saremmo stati totalmente immobili nel mercato invernale 2021.
> Nessuno pensava che lo scorso mercato estivo non avremmo preso l'esterno destro (Messias...) e non avremmo sostituito Calhanoglu, men che meno che non avremmo rinnovato Kessie.
> Il mercato invernale 2020 ci si aspettava lo sprint scudetto e arrivarono Mandzukic bollito e Meitè...
> ...


sei passato dal lato oscuro della forza insomma...


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Luglio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se partono davvero Caldara e Casti poi resta solo Bakayoko tra le scorie radioattive da spedire su Marte.
> 
> A quel punto bisogna valutare cosa fare con i vari
> 
> ...


Faccio veramente fatica a vederne uno in partenza. Forse Touré se si riceve l'offerta giusta.

La verità è che 3/4 di questi andrebbero sostituiti per aumentare di livello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Luglio 2022)

Chi ha voglia di fare due calcoli ? Con le partenze di ieri si apre una voragine di soldi da “investire”.

Ps: Ballo rimane per mille motivi extra campo.


----------



## uolfetto (12 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi ha voglia di fare due calcoli ? Con le partenze di ieri si apre una voragine di soldi da “investire”.
> 
> Ps: Ballo rimane per mille motivi extra campo.


Ma in realtà non si apre nessuna voragine. L'ho scritto già dieci volte. La "voragine" c'è solo se si dà per scontato che il costo annuale sia quello dell'anno prima. Se invece i costi vuoi tagliarli allora lo spazio creato non viene riempito. Noi quando spenderemo per la prossima stagione? 120, 130? 140 come la scorsa? 150, 160 aumentando quindi? La realtà è che al momento non lo sappiamo, lo sapremo solo a fine mercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà non si apre nessuna voragine. L'ho scritto già dieci volte. La "voragine" c'è solo se si dà per scontato che il costo annuale sia quello dell'anno prima. Se invece i costi vuoi tagliarli allora lo spazio creato non viene riempito. Noi quando spenderemo per la prossima stagione? 120, 130? 140 come la scorsa? 150, 160 aumentando quindi? La realtà è che al momento non lo sappiamo, lo sapremo solo a fine mercato.


Grazie al c.. allora chiudiamo qui il Thread.
È evidente che consideriamo lo scostamento a bilancio come margine da investire, ma solo su nostra ipotesi. 
Se così non fosse e si volesse raggiungere i 100 milioni di Payroll e il pareggio di bilancio è un altro conto.


----------



## uolfetto (12 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grazie al c.. allora chiudiamo qui il Thread.
> È evidente che consideriamo lo scostamento a bilancio come margine da investire, ma solo su nostra ipotesi.
> Se così non fosse e si volesse raggiungere i 100 milioni di Payroll e il pareggio di bilancio è un altro conto.


Sarà scontato ma è meglio ripeterlo sempre perchè altrimenti poi la gente si incavola e dice "il payrolle! i payrolle avevano detto che i soldi c'erano".


----------



## Mauricio (12 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi ha voglia di fare due calcoli ? Con le partenze di ieri si apre una voragine di soldi da “investire”.
> 
> Ps: Ballo rimane per mille motivi extra campo.


Quando ci saranno le ufficialità mi metterò sotto con la calcolatrice. Di certo a regime, ovvero senza considerare la minus di Castillejo di quest’anno, che appunto, è una tantum, a spanne si risparmiano già 12 milioni circa tra lui e Caldara. Se partisse anche Bakayoko si arriverebbe a 15 milioni annui, 10% del totale, per 3 giocatori che hanno contribuito zero alla causa.


----------



## jumpy65 (12 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Sarà scontato ma è meglio ripeterlo sempre perchè altrimenti poi la gente si incavola e dice "il payrolle! i payrolle avevano detto che i soldi c'erano".


Il pareggio di bilancio il prossimo anno sarà raggiunto anche solo con le sponsorizzazioni aumentate e con gli incassi da stadio non tagliati. Non credo si voglia andare oltre anche perché con un affare da oltre un miliardo pochi milioni sono irrilevanti. Il pareggio sarebbe un ottimo segnale per l'agreement con la uefa. Resto sulla mia posizione che il costo della rosa sarà simile se non leggermente superiore allo scorso anno e 3 operazioni importanti si.possono fare tranquillamente oltre ai rinnovi


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> sei passato dal lato oscuro della forza insomma...


No, semplicemente sono chiaro.
Avevo detto chiaramente che il mio credito per il taglio dei costi finiva quest'estate visto che ora di spazio per investire ce n'è parecchio e il bilancio è quasi a posto.
Se non spendono, li insulto


----------



## jumpy65 (12 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No, semplicemente sono chiaro.
> Avevo detto chiaramente che il mio credito per il taglio dei costi finiva quest'estate visto che ora di spazio per investire ce n'è parecchio e il bilancio è quasi a posto.
> Se non spendono, li insulto


A mio parere il pareggio sarà raggiunto aumentando le entrate e non tagliando il costo della rosa. Vedremo...


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Quando ci saranno le ufficialità mi metterò sotto con la calcolatrice. Di certo a regime, ovvero senza considerare la minus di Castillejo di quest’anno, che appunto, è una tantum, a spanne si risparmiano già 12 milioni circa tra lui e Caldara. Se partisse anche Bakayoko si arriverebbe a 15 milioni annui, 10% del totale, per 3 giocatori che hanno contribuito zero alla causa.


Così a naso liberiamo 5,7 da Caldara con il prolungamento (ovvero si dimezza assumendo che abbia spalmato il contratto residuo su 2 anni che mi pare ovvio, potrebbe diventare un -7/-8 per la prossima stagione in base a quanto stipendio paga la squadra a cui lo daremo in prestito).
Castillejo libera atri 7,1 milioni puliti.
Se riusciamo a fare uscire anche Bakayoko, liberiamo altri 3,6.

In tutto si puliscono 17-18 milioni con queste 3 uscite.
Grande peccato non si siano potuti chiudere i conti con Caldara.


----------



## uolfetto (12 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Il pareggio di bilancio il prossimo anno sarà raggiunto anche solo con le sponsorizzazioni aumentate e con gli incassi da stadio non tagliati. Non credo si voglia andare oltre anche perché con un affare da oltre un miliardo pochi milioni sono irrilevanti. Il pareggio sarebbe un ottimo segnale per l'agreement con la uefa. Resto sulla mia posizione che il costo della rosa sarà simile se non leggermente superiore allo scorso anno e 3 operazioni importanti si.possono fare tranquillamente oltre ai rinnovi


Io posso anche pensarla in maniera simile, ma non è una certezza e non bisogna darlo per scontato. Io dico semplicemente che andrebbe precisato sempre perchè è un argomento su cui molti sono particolarmente suscettibili. Tutto qui.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Così a naso liberiamo 5,7 da Caldara con il prolungamento (ovvero si dimezza assumendo che abbia spalmato il contratto residuo su 2 anni che mi pare ovvio, potrebbe diventare un -7/-8 per la prossima stagione in base a quanto stipendio paga la squadra a cui lo daremo in prestito).
> Castillejo libera atri 7,1 milioni puliti.
> Se riusciamo a fare uscire anche Bakayoko, liberiamo altri 3,6.
> 
> ...


Io questa certezza che Caldara abbia spalmato il totale dei soldi che doveva prendere non c'è l'ho.
Anzi. Ricordo solo giocatori che allungando il contratto hanno preso più soldi in totale... Come Robinho per esempio. Se no per il giocatore ha poco senso accettare una cosa simile


----------



## Mauricio (12 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io questa certezza che Caldara abbia spalmato il totale dei soldi che doveva prendere non c'è l'ho.
> Anzi. Ricordo solo giocatori che allungando il contratto hanno preso più soldi in totale... Come Robinho per esempio. Se no per il giocatore ha poco senso accettare una cosa simile


Dubito che abbia allungato di un anno sempre a 2,5 netti. Al Milan magari sono scemò, ma non penso fino a questo punto. Avranno rinnovato a 1,5 netto l’anno magari, ma resta sempre 1 milione in più di quello che vale Caldara. L’anno prossimo sicuro torna anche facesse bene, e verrà dato via a zero come Castillejo. Per cui non si risparmia nulla alla fine della fiera, si spalma il costo su 2 anni invece che 1. Scelte di bilancio, ma io avrei tagliato ora e tanti saluti, dall’anno prossimo erano disponibili 11 milioni annui di payroll.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dubito che abbia allungato di un anno sempre a 2,5 netti. Al Milan magari sono scemò, ma non penso fino a questo punto. Avranno rinnovato a 1,5 netto l’anno magari, ma resta sempre 1 milione in più di quello che vale Caldara. L’anno prossimo sicuro torna anche facesse bene, e verrà dato via a zero come Castillejo. Per cui non si risparmia nulla alla fine della fiera, si spalma il costo su 2 anni invece che 1. Scelte di bilancio, ma io avrei tagliato ora e tanti saluti, dall’anno prossimo erano disponibili 11 milioni annui di payroll.


E esattamente quello che dicevo.
Avrei aspettato la fine del mercato. Se nessuno lo voleva avrei rescisso.

Spalmare per un giocatore ha senso solo se va a prendere più soldi sul totale degli anni.
Uno che prende 1,5 mln a l'anno per 2 anni magari spalma ma non e che accetta di prendere 1 mln a l'anno per 3 anni.
Accetta solo per una cifra tra i 1,5 e i 1,2 mln. Se no ha solo da perdere. E un giocatore molto raramente accetta di perdere soldi (ho detto un giocatore ma.avrei dovuto dire un uomo).


----------



## sunburn (12 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Il pareggio di bilancio il prossimo anno sarà raggiunto anche solo con le sponsorizzazioni aumentate e con gli incassi da stadio non tagliati. Non credo si voglia andare oltre anche perché con un affare da oltre un miliardo pochi milioni sono irrilevanti. Il pareggio sarebbe un ottimo segnale per l'agreement con la uefa. Resto sulla mia posizione che il costo della rosa sarà simile se non leggermente superiore allo scorso anno e 3 operazioni importanti si.possono fare tranquillamente oltre ai rinnovi


Premetto che, non essendo del mestiere, non ho fatto i calcoli nel dettagli, quindi faccio una considerazione molto terra terra.
Negli ultimi bilanci abbiamo fatto -194 milioni e - 98 milioni. Entrambi i bilanci risentono dell’effetto pandemia, essenzialmente per lo slittamento di alcuni ricavi dal penultimo all’ultimo bilancio e per la chiusura degli stadi. Anche considerando i maggiori ricavi della CL, a spanne mi sembra che, se vogliono arrivare al pareggio di bilancio, i costi li debbano ancora tagliare un po’. Anche perché quest’anno i ricavi da stadio hanno comunque risentito delle limitazioni e, in generale, le cifre dei contratti di sponsorizzazione già in essere aumentano nei limiti dei bonus eventualmente pattuiti al momento della stipula del contratto(per avere aumenti più consistenti dobbiamo sperare nei prossimi rinnovi).
Insomma, sempre ragionando a spanne, con lo stesso costo della rosa al pareggio non penso ci possano arrivare.
Ovviamente aspetto conferme o, preferibilmente, smentite da chi ne sa di più di me.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Premetto che, non essendo del mestiere, non ho fatto i calcoli nel dettagli, quindi faccio una considerazione molto terra terra.
> Negli ultimi bilanci abbiamo fatto -194 milioni e - 98 milioni. Entrambi i bilanci risentono dell’effetto pandemia, essenzialmente per lo slittamento di alcuni ricavi dal penultimo all’ultimo bilancio e per la chiusura degli stadi. Anche considerando i maggiori ricavi della CL, a spanne mi sembra che, se vogliono arrivare al pareggio di bilancio, i costi li debbano ancora tagliare un po’. Anche perché quest’anno i ricavi da stadio hanno comunque risentito delle limitazioni e, in generale, le cifre dei contratti di sponsorizzazione già in essere aumentano nei limiti dei bonus eventualmente pattuiti al momento della stipula del contratto(per avere aumenti più consistenti dobbiamo sperare nei prossimi rinnovi).
> Insomma, sempre ragionando a spanne, con lo stesso costo della rosa al pareggio non penso ci possano arrivare.
> Ovviamente aspetto conferme o, preferibilmente, smentite da chi ne sa di più di me.


Il 30/06/22 dovrebbe essersi chiuso intorno a -50 milioni. C’è stato rinnovo Puma (+15 milioni annui), ci dovrà essere quello del main sponsor che scade nel 2023 (+10 annui, stiamo stretti). Metti che la squadra si qualifica agli ottavi di Champions (essendo testa di serie è possibile. Sarebbero 10 milioni di premio e 5 milioni circa dal botteghino per la gara in casa). Ad oggi pare abbiano tagliato 20 milioni di costo della rosa: si è già tranquillamente in utile per l’anno prossimo. Come dice @uolfetto bisogna aspettare fine calciomercato per capire che costi vogliono avere per la squadra. Ma ormai la strada è tracciata. Il Milan è quasi una società sana, senza debiti ed in pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Luglio 2022)

Come han detto già in molti, con le imminenti uscite di Casti (forever) e Caldara (in prestito), più quella che si intravede di Baka, arriveremmo a circa 105 max 110 di payroll (contando un margine di errore e costi occulti), c'è spazio per 3 top e tutti i rinnovi mantenendo il payroll a 140-150, che dovrebbe garantire un pareggio a spanne nel 2023 contando stadio sempre a regime, market pool di Serie A e CL da prima in classifica, magari ottavi, aumento sponsor già certo. Questo presupponendo che si voglia alzare il livello, come comunicato ufficialmente da tutti, dalla società, all'area tecnica all'allenatore.

Tra l'altro, a livello di rosa siamo in 26 (rip Casti e Caldara) e devono ancora uscire Plizzari (forse anche definitivo), D. Maldini (prestito sicuro) e Bakayoko (ci si prova, ma ne entra uno se esce per forza), Gabbia è vincolato a un quarto centrale (se arriva lui esce per giocare giustamente), Lazetic esce a giocare e poi numericamente ci siamo, forse addirittura corti (3 portieri, 8 difensori, 8 tra cc e trq, 4 ali alte, 2 punte).

POR Maignan Tata Mirante (Plizzari)
TD Calabria Florenzi
DC Tomori Kalulu Kjaer Gabbia/TANGANGA
TS Theo Ballo/PARISI
CC Tonali Bennacer Krunic Pobega Bakayoko/SANCHES
TRQ Diaz Adli (D. Maldini)/CDK
AS Leao Rebic
AD Saele/ZIYECH Messias
PC Origi Giroud Ibra* (Lazetic)

25+*Ibra (che conta 0 fino a gennaio) esatti, 6 del vivaio in ogni caso (sicuri Mirante, Florenzi, Tonali, Calabria. Pobega; in bilico Gabbia e D. Maldini; Parisi è un nome fatto più volte, ma molto alternativo: diciamo 6 come media), quindi salterebbero solo in 2 a saltare in Cl (considerando gerarchie e assortimento rosa da pescare tra DC, CC e TRQ), in media con quello che accade sempre.

Come costi, da thread, questo prospetto significherebbe, partendo dai 120M attuali:

- Plizzari, Lazetic e D. Maldini son spiccioli e in ogni caso prestiti, anche contando Gabbia, quindi ininfluenti.
- TANGANGA eventuale (diciamo +5M come costi, è un'operazione contenuta su quest'anno per qualunque DC prendano);
- Ballo che resti o venga sostituito sarà a somma zero;
- Baka che esce, SANCHES o un CC forte che entra equivarrebbe a un +7M
- l'AD è alternativo al CC come operazione per me, oltre a presupporre far uscire anche Saele, se no uno tra lui e Messias farebbe tappezzeria come Casti;
- CDK che entra sono +10M
E arriviamo grosso modo ai 140M, più i rinnovi siamo al payroll 21/22.


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

AGGIORNAMENTO

Tolto finalmente Castillejo e inserito prestito di Caldara. Ho ipotizzato che abbia rinnovato fino al 2024, con metà ingaggio pagato dal Milan e che lo stesso appunto sia stato spalmato (da quello che si legge online pare sia effettivamente così). 
Ribadisco che è ridicolo che non abbiano comunicato nulla del rinnovo di Caldara, e sinceramente non ne capisco nemmeno il motivo economico vista l'operazione con lo Spezia: per risparmiare 3 milioni quest'anno di payroll, hanno fatto questa operazione? Perché sono quasi certo che lo Spezia, non avendo l'obbligo di riscatto, non lo acquisterà mai. Era meglio fare minus di 7 milioni quest'anno ma chiudere definitivamente il discorso.

Payroll sceso a 106 milioni, 40 milioni meno dell'anno scorso. Se non entra nessuno, il livello è davvero basso. Sinceramente a livello sportivo non si è perso molto, se non Kessie. Ma Romagnoli e appunto Castillejo/Caldara non apportavano nulla.


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2022)

Mamma mia, ho una paura enorme.

o si lavora a fuoco lento per un grande Milan, o si farà poco altro oltre al belga e un prestito e i rinnovi saranno un disastro


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, ho una paura enorme.
> 
> o si lavora a fuoco lento per un grande Milan, o si farà poco altro oltre al belga e un prestito e i rinnovi saranno un disastro


Però questo denota che prima i soldi erano sprecati: a livello tecnico non si è perso molto eppure il payroll è diminuito del 25%. Questo non assicura che si rivince lo scudetto con questa squadra, e normalmente chi può spendere molto ha una squadra più forte, ma non è sempre detto. Infatti il Milan ha dimostrato che l’esaltazione del collettivo è meglio delle qualità dei singoli. Ma è ovvio, è pur sempre un gioco di squadra.


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Però questo denota che prima i soldi erano sprecati: a livello tecnico non si è perso molto eppure il payroll è diminuito del 25%. Questo non assicura che si rivince lo scudetto con questa squadra, e normalmente chi può spendere molto ha una squadra più forte, ma non è sempre detto. Infatti il Milan ha dimostrato che l’esaltazione del collettivo è meglio delle qualità dei singoli. Ma è ovvio, è pur sempre un gioco di squadra.



attenzione perché kessie è un buco enorme e noi quest’anno c’hanno definito il Leicester della serie a per aver vinto con questa rosa
È vero che c’è stato tanto spreco ma c’è ora tanto margine per fare tanto meglio.
Il bilancio è ok, abbiamo uno scudetto, risparmi su risparmi, qualche plusvalenza e qua piangiamo miseria…


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> attenzione perché kessie è un buco enorme e noi quest’anno c’hanno definito il Leicester della serie a per aver vinto con questa rosa
> È vero che c’è stato tanto spreco ma c’è ora tanto margine per fare tanto meglio.
> Il bilancio è ok, abbiamo uno scudetto, risparmi su risparmi, qualche plusvalenza e qua piangiamo miseria…


A parte le ultime partite Kessie ha fatto male quest’anno: ti ricordi la partita con l’Atletico giusto per dirne una?

Attenzione, non voglio dire che la sua partenza sia ad impatto nullo, ma in 5 anni ha fatto bene un anno e mezzo / due. Penso che sia ampiamente sostituibile senza svenarsi.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> A parte le ultime partite Kessie ha fatto male quest’anno: ti ricordi la partita con l’Atletico giusto per dirne una?
> 
> Attenzione, non voglio dire che la sua partenza sia ad impatto nullo, ma in 5 anni ha fatto bene un anno e mezzo / due. Penso che sia ampiamente sostituibile senza svenarsi.


Secondo me si sottovaluta molto il fatto della "presenza". Cioè Kessiè ti giocava 40 partite l'anno tutti gli anni. Mai mezzo problema. E non è poco da rimpiazzare. Comunque quest'anno non ha fatto una stagione pessima, il giudizio è inficiato dal mancato rinnovo e come tutti i nostri ex viene considerato uno scarsone ben oltre la realta. Poi che non abbia fatto la stagione clamorosa dell'anno precedente non ci piove, ma comunque discreta/buona. Ah dimenticavo, era anche il nostro rigorista, altra cosa molto sottovalutata.


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> A parte le ultime partite Kessie ha fatto male quest’anno: ti ricordi la partita con l’Atletico giusto per dirne una?
> 
> Attenzione, non voglio dire che la sua partenza sia ad impatto nullo, ma in 5 anni ha fatto bene un anno e mezzo / due. Penso che sia ampiamente sostituibile senza svenarsi.



Ti ricordi le singole partite perché generalmente è sempre stato un muro, la sua mancanza si farà sentire te lo garantisco


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Però questo denota che prima i soldi erano sprecati: a livello tecnico non si è perso molto eppure il payroll è diminuito del 25%. Questo non assicura che si rivince lo scudetto con questa squadra, e normalmente chi può spendere molto ha una squadra più forte, ma non è sempre detto. Infatti il Milan ha dimostrato che l’esaltazione del collettivo è meglio delle qualità dei singoli. Ma è ovvio, è pur sempre un gioco di squadra.


Certo che e un gioco di squadra. Ma la differenza di livello individuale fa comunque la differenza.
Se no si può dire la stessa cosa con la rosa della Salernitana. Pure loro possono "giocare di squadra e esaltare il colletivo".
Però alla fine rischiano comunque di finire dietro di noi.
I tifosi non chiedono mica di avere 11 figurine che non giocano di squadra. Noi vogliamo interpreti migliori e poi che Pioli riesca a farli giocare di squadra questi interpreti migliori.
Non e che se li prendi migliori allora automaticamente ci perdi a livello di colletivo. E proprio il lavoro di Pioli fare in modo di esaltare le qualità individuali al servizio del gruppo e fare in modo che il gioco di squadra sappia mascherare al massimo i nostri limiti.

Non vorrei che si iniziasse discussioni folli come "soldi o competenza". Non sono cose che si escludono a vicenda... Così come "qualità individuali superiori e gioco di squadra" sono pure quelle cose che non si escludono a vicenda


----------



## Swaitak (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> A parte le ultime partite Kessie ha fatto male quest’anno: ti ricordi la partita con l’Atletico giusto per dirne una?
> 
> Attenzione, non voglio dire che la sua partenza sia ad impatto nullo, ma in 5 anni ha fatto bene un anno e mezzo / due. Penso che sia ampiamente sostituibile senza svenarsi.


Però ha fatto bene gli anni in cui è nato il Milan vincente.. ci dava soluzioni sulla trequarti, segnava, giocava tanti minuti cosa che Bennacer fatica a fare. Va sostituito bene altrimenti facciamo un vero downgrade, non so se Pogeba sia in grado di sostituirlo non lo conosco ancora sinceramente.


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

Ragazzi ma son d’accordo con voi, non estremizzate quello che ho scritto. Non ho detto che la partenza di Kessie sia ad impatto zero. E non ho detto che basta avere un gruppo unito e corale per vincere.

La Rosa va rinforzata nei punti deboli che tutti conosciamo? Certo.
Serve spendere milioni su milioni per coprire questi buchi? Non direi.
Kessie è un brocco o un fenomeno? Nessuna delle due, per questo ritengo si possa trovare un degno sostituto.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Tolto finalmente Castillejo e inserito prestito di Caldara. Ho ipotizzato che abbia rinnovato fino al 2024, con metà ingaggio pagato dal Milan e che lo stesso appunto sia stato spalmato (da quello che si legge online pare sia effettivamente così).
> Ribadisco che è ridicolo che non abbiano comunicato nulla del rinnovo di Caldara, e sinceramente non ne capisco nemmeno il motivo economico vista l'operazione con lo Spezia: per risparmiare 3 milioni quest'anno di payroll, hanno fatto questa operazione? Perché sono quasi certo che lo Spezia, non avendo l'obbligo di riscatto, non lo acquisterà mai. Era meglio fare minus di 7 milioni quest'anno ma chiudere definitivamente il discorso.
> ...


Nella tabella non vedo Origi


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Nella tabella non vedo Origi


Errore da matita rossa, grazie!

Quindi il Payroll è sui 112 milioni circa, comunque 30 milioni meno dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Errore da matita rossa, grazie!
> 
> Quindi il Payroll è sui 112 milioni circa, comunque 30 milioni meno dell'anno scorso.


Figurati, grazie a te per il contributo


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 18/07/22
> 
> ...


Quando lo aggiorni secondo me conviene quotarlo per comodità. Nel titolo della seconda colonna metterei un / tra le parole ammortamento e prestito.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Luglio 2022)

Ottimo lavoro @Mauricio come sempre.

Una domanda: ma ingressi e uscite a livello di cartellini e plus/minus li hai tolti? Mi pare ci fossero prima nelle tabelle sotto.

Su Caldara, lo scopriremo solo vivendo, ma per me costa un paio di milioni in più: non hanno mai detto spalmato, ma rinnovato, perdipiù tramite giornalisti. Non dico che gli abbiano rinnovato alle stesse cifre, ma sulla spalmatura integrale ho dei dubbi.

Tornando ai conti complessivi, da quella lista penso usciranno ancora Lazetic (-0,5), D. Maldini (che manca, ma penso abbia lo stesso stipendio, quindi semi irrilevante) e si spera Baka (-3,5). Quindi, contando qualche margine di errore fisiologico, siamo sui 110M di payroll.

Sul difensore stanno puntando prestiti, quindi max +5M tra anticipi onerosi e lordo dello stipendio. CDK è un +10/11 e i centrocampisti associati al Milan avrebbero più o meno quei costi (meno di cartellino, più di ingaggio). Arriveremmo a 135 circa, più i rinnovi, arriviamo a più o meno come l'anno scorso. Ormai penso che il piano delineato sia quello, anche l'eventuale Ballo OUT verrebbe rimpiazzato da uno che costa uguale (essendo super riserva dietro Theo).


----------



## Mauricio (19 Luglio 2022)

Grazie @alexpozzi90 

Si corretto, l’ho tolto perchè son voci una tantum che interessano il giusto a questa proprietà. Certo che se vendessero Leao e facessero 60+ milioni di plus, sarebbe da tenerne conto.


----------



## jumpy65 (19 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ottimo lavoro @Mauricio come sempre.
> 
> Una domanda: ma ingressi e uscite a livello di cartellini e plus/minus li hai tolti? Mi pare ci fossero prima nelle tabelle sotto.
> 
> ...


avevo capito che caldara fosse stato rinnovato lo scorso anno, quindi sarebbero poco meno di 5 milioni di ammortamento all'anno. Non spalmarlo avrebbe poco senso, solo per risparmiare un pò di ingaggio, tanto valeva mandarlo a scadenza.
Se è così lo scorso anno sarebbero 146 milioni e ora 113
Non vedere più calciatori fuori dal progetto ai primi posti è un sollievo comunque


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Luglio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> avevo capito che caldara fosse stato rinnovato lo scorso anno, quindi sarebbero poco meno di 5 milioni di ammortamento all'anno. Non spalmarlo avrebbe poco senso, solo per risparmiare un pò di ingaggio, tanto valeva mandarlo a scadenza.


Se presupponi spalmatura totale verrebbe 3,7+2 e rotti, quindi 6. Nella tabella son 5 perché lo Spezia paga metà ingaggio.
Lo so che non avrebbe senso, però a livello contabile spesso è meno peggio pagare 7+7 (contando con ingaggio ridotto di poco) che 12 in una volta sola.


----------



## Albijol (19 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, ho una paura enorme.
> 
> o si lavora a fuoco lento per un grande Milan, o si farà poco altro oltre al belga e un prestito e i rinnovi saranno un disastro


A fuoco lento stanno cuocendo i tifosi del Milan


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 19 LUGLIO 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOTomori2,627,195*9,815*21,6Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1_Caldara_23,7*5,700*7,4Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Florenzi3,90,9*4,800*2,5Origi4,590*4,590*0Messias22,25*4,250*4,5Tonali2,222*4,220*8Calabria4,10*4,100*0Kjaer3,20,614*3,814*1,2Saelemakers2,61,205*3,805*2,8Krunic2,0351,72*3,755*3,5Bakayoko3,10,5*3,600*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,21,6*2,800*6,4Diaz0,91,5*2,400*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Ibrahimovic2,20*2,200*Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Mirante1,30*1,300*0Lazetic0,51*1,500*3,5Gabbia1,50*1,500*0Kalulu0,780,229*1,009*0,8Pobega0,60*0,600*0Maldini0,60*0,600*0_Colombo_0,30*0,300*0Plizzari0,30*0,300*0Brescianini0,10*0,100*0Stanga0,10*0,100*0*TOTALE**68,8**42,7**110,400*
> ...


Due paroline dopo il prospetto aggiornato su che strada potrebbe prendere il nostro mercato, cercando realismo e senza catastrofismo-meme. 
Ci sono due operazioni che possono essere chiuse senza ulteriori uscite 

- *De Ketelaere* (35 mln, quinquennale a 2,5 milioni) - Costo rosa + 10/11 circa 
- *Tanganga* (2/3 pres + 16 riscatto, 1,5 stipendio da dividere) - Costo rosa + 4 circa

Con questi due acquisti si porta il costo rosa a 125 milioni circa. 

Poi restano tre buchi, tutti legati a possibili uscite 

- *Centrocampista centrale* (in caso di uscita di Bakayoko, ultimo vero esubero rimasto) 
Risparmiamo 3,6 milioni dalla sua uscita, potrebbe arrivare un centrocampista da 5-7 milioni costo rosa annuo.
Una buona idea per risparmiare potrebbe essere Cristante per la questione liste, prestito a 4 milioni con riscatto a 8/10 il prossimo anno (sarà in scadenza), stipendio 1,5 da dividere con la Roma e costo rosa +5 circa, ottima riserva. 
La più probabile delle tre operazioni perchè legata ad un esubero
- *Terzino sinistro *(vice Theo in caso di uscita di Ballo, che un po tutti considerano un cesso Pioli compreso)
L'ideale sarebbe mandarlo in prestito con obbligo sui 2 milioni in francia, o ancora meglio inserirlo come contropartita per qualche moncadata per un giovane francese. 
Nel caso, prenderemmo un giovane italiano per completare le liste, vedi Parisi (8 milioni, quinquennale intorno al milione di stipendio), e il costo rimarrebbe circa uguale. 
Possibilità non moltissime, ma può succedere. 
- *Esterno destro* (nel remoto caso esca uno tra Saele e Messias) 
Se tutto andrà bene, potremmo trovarci nella seconda metà di agosto con i quattro colpi citati prima conclusi e con il solito tarlo dell'esterno destro con gol e dribbling nelle gambe. 
Sarebbe possibile solo in caso probabilmente di cessione di Saelemakers intorno ai 20 milioni, che ci fornirebbe tra l'altro ottima plusvalenza.
Si proverebbe la strada del prestito di un "nome" tipo Ziyech e Asensio, ma purtroppo temo sia un'evenienza quasi impossibile. 

Capitolo cessioni: i cessi sono quasi tutti partiti, da qui alla fine andranno via sicuramente 

- Plizzari (0, eventualmente possiamo sostituirlo per le liste con Jungdal/Desplanches)
- Brescianini (0) 
- Michelis (0) 
- Daniel Maldini (prestito, sostituito da CDK) 
- Bakayoko (fine prestito, esce se arriva il sostituto per completare il centrocampo altrimenti resta per fare numero e non giocare mai)

Oltre a questi 5 la cui uscita è praticamente certa, potrebbero andare via anche 

- Ballo (2, probabilmente in prestito, per liberare il TS italiano)
- Saele/Messias (farebbe spazio all'esterno destro) 
- Diaz (in caso di sovraffollamento della trequarti tornerebbe al real) 
- Tatarusanu (se ci danno 1/2 milioni parte sicuro e c'è l'interesse del napoli, libererebbe spazio per un altro italiano per le liste)

Mantenendoci sul probabile, punto sull'arrivo di trequartista (CDK), difensore centrale (Tanganga in prestito)), centrocampista centrale (??? probabilmente in prestito) e una moncadata (Bondo?)

Supponiamo quindi di chiudere il mercato con Payroll tra 125 e 130 milioni, lasciando quindi un margine di 15/20 milioni per chiudere i rinnovi di Leao, Bennacer, Tonali, Tomori oltre ai doverosi adeguamenti di Kalulu e Pobega che prendono due lenticchie.
In tal modo, si arriverebbe circa a 140 milioni di payroll tagliando qualcosina e mettendo in sicurezza il futuro.

Nel complesso, un mercato di vorrei ma non posso da 5,5. 
Se arriva il vice Theo ed esce Ballo siamo a 6, se arriva un centrocampista come Sanches saliamo a 7, se arriva anche l'esterno destro sarà 8,5. 

Nel caso piu probabile si rimarrebbe con 4 caselle da riempire per la prossima estate:

1) Punta (Ibra si ritira e Giroud se rifirma sarà per fare la terza punta a poco) 
2) Esterno destro (solito problema che ci divertiamo ad avere)
3) Vice Theo (problema Ballo) 
4) probabile secondo portiere in caso di non rinnovo di Tata 

Lato positivo, non avremo esuberi se non Ballo e il solito rientrante Caldara che con ogni probabilità sarà rispedito al mittente per l'ennesima volta.

Meglio di così la vedo dura.


----------



## Mauricio (19 Luglio 2022)

Poco da aggiungere @Trumpusconi , direi che la disamina è realistica. Non ho fatto i conti per i rinnovi, ma forse non peserebbero 15/20 milioni ma meno. L’ammortamento di Leao/Bennacer/Tomori sono consistenti, per cui forse sarebbe sufficiente uno spazio di 10/15. Ma cambia poco il senso del discorso che hai fatto.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Due paroline dopo il prospetto aggiornato su che strada potrebbe prendere il nostro mercato, cercando realismo e senza catastrofismo-meme.
> Ci sono due operazioni che possono essere chiuse senza ulteriori uscite
> 
> - *De Ketelaere* (35 mln, quinquennale a 2,5 milioni) - Costo rosa + 10/11 circa
> ...


Cristante-Bakayoko sarebbe un cambio equivalente, unico beneficio per le liste, di certo non mi pare un nome da upgrade.
Ballo fuori per me è remota, tutte le voci parlano di un Milan convinto a dargli un secondo anno, anche se 9/10 salta dalla lista CL (giustamente).
Per l'esterno destro non penso dal momento del riscatto di Messias, numericamente si potrebbe rimandare a casa Diaz senza dover vendere Saele su cui chiaramente ci puntano e Messias appena confermato, ma è un'opzione mooolto improbabile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Cristante-Bakayoko sarebbe un cambio equivalente, unico beneficio per le liste, di certo non mi pare un nome da upgrade.
> Ballo fuori per me è remota, tutte le voci parlano di un Milan convinto a dargli un secondo anno, anche se 9/10 salta dalla lista CL (giustamente).
> Per l'esterno destro non penso dal momento del riscatto di Messias, numericamente si potrebbe rimandare a casa Diaz senza dover vendere Saele su cui chiaramente ci puntano e Messias appena confermato, ma è un'opzione mooolto improbabile.


Concordo su Ballo ed esterno destro.
Ma su Cristante c'è molto astio immotivato.
Un giocatore che liste a parte si calerebbe alla perfezione nel nostro modulo di gioco.
Un centrocampo Tonali-Bennacer con dietro Pobega e Cristante e all'occorrenza Krunic/Adli a completare il reparto è profondo e ben assortito.
Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che serva un mazzuolatore seriale davanti alla difesa.
Cristante da esperienza, geometrie e prestazioni sempre sufficienti, molto molto meglio di Bakayoko


----------



## alexpozzi90 (19 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Concordo su Ballo ed esterno destro.
> Ma su Cristante c'è molto astio immotivato.
> Un giocatore che liste a parte si calerebbe alla perfezione nel nostro modulo di gioco.
> Un centrocampo Tonali-Bennacer con dietro Pobega e Cristante e all'occorrenza Krunic/Adli a completare il reparto è profondo e ben assortito.
> ...


C'è da dire che lui, a differenza di altri traditori, ha parlato bene del Milan anche a posteriori, è già un punto in più (da ste cose si vede l'intelligenza di una persona).
A livello tecnico è meglio di Baka, ma non è l'upgrade che avevo in mente, quello intendo.
A livello di costi, la Roma l'ha pagato 22M nel 2019, a residuo a 8-9 e contando come son messi lo prendi a quelle cifre, anche meno se fai prestito con diritto come con Florenzi. Sicuramente fattibile e probabilmente è il loro piano C-D. Vorrei altro prima però.


----------



## numero 3 (19 Luglio 2022)

Sapete come la penso...
Non amo i numeri, sono ignorante e non mi faccio neanche il 730...
Figurarsi se capisco di bilanci di società ( di calcio poi) 
Vorrei farvi a voi evoluti una domanda che poi è una curiosità...
" Sapreste dirmi o prevedere quanto costano le seguenti voci?"
- Manutenzione campi di milanello + agronomi giardinieri rizollature disboscamento e macchine agricole
-Servizio di ristorazione con cuochi camerieri e chef vari
- manutenzione impianti di riscaldamento/illuminazione e idrico
- servizio di pulizie + camere dei giocatori 
- servizio di lavanderia top ( tovaglie + lenzuola + tende+ varie)
-servizio di lavanderia basico ( magli gioco+ varie)
- servizio sanitario + infermieri + massaggiatori 
- materiale sanitario vario
- macchine e autisti x trasporti vari
- netflix+ sky+veezie 
- sistemazione sala stampa+ servizi di accoglienza e varie
-2/3 pulmann squadre
- trasporti+ logistica + alberghi + varie per le trasferte
- servizi vari x documenti/ passaporti famiglie

Teniamo conto poi che alcune voci vanno anche per Squadre Primavera e femminili.

Ci saranno altre voci che non mi vengono in mente....
Ma questo influisce sulle campagne acquisti?
Ci pensate mai ai costi di un top team?


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Luglio 2022)

Secondo me?
- De kateleare a 35 mln
- TANGANGA prestito con diritto
- CC (sostituto di Kessie, non credo oramai a Renato sanches) da 15/20 milioni (fuori baka)

Payroll che passa dai 112 attuali a circa 130. Circa 15 in meno di anno scorso, con il pareggio di bilancio a giugno 2023 obiettivo realistico se si riuscisse anche a passare il girone di champions.


----------



## Tobi (19 Luglio 2022)

Secondo me ragazzi sottovalutiamo e denigriamo il lavoro di Maldini/Massara/Gazidis . Questi 3 elementi hanno portato una ottimizzazione dei costi, si è finito di regalare polpette ai procuratori e si è vinto sul Campo. 

Assecondare ogni richiesta di cartellino ed ingaggio non è nella loro politica e direi menomale altrimenti torneremmo in quel buco nero che ci ha risucchiato per 10 anni grazie a dei vecchi "compari"

Non penso ci ridurremo a fare le operazioni importanti l'ultima settimana di Agosto, credo che alla fine il treq, l'ala destra ed il centrocampista arrivino entro fine Luglio. Solo sul difensore penso possa proseguire per le lunghe


----------



## Raryof (19 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me?
> - De kateleare a 35 mln
> - TANGANGA prestito con diritto
> - CC (sostituto di Kessie, non credo oramai a Renato sanches) da 15/20 milioni (fuori baka)
> ...


Mi chiedo in base a cosa dovremmo spendere meno dell'anno scorso, situazione particolare nonostante il ritorno in Champions dopo quasi 10 anni.
Un mercato col solo belga non dà alcun tipo di garanzie, troverei invece un senso nel caso si considerasse Adli sostituto di Kessie e poi si mettesse il grosso del cash su un top, un giocatore di livello assoluto verso fine mercato.
Potrei anche capire un giocatore in prestito a destra ma io tra trequarti e centrocampo voglio un centrocampista top, totale, poi certo dipenderà dalle zone che coprirà CDK, ma siamo lì, serve un giocatore per alzare il livello tra centrocampo e zona trequarti, non darei troppe responsabilità al belga che è giovane e va fatto crescere, si corre davvero il rischio di autosabotarsi e specchiarsi troppo, tanto il pareggio di bilancio verrà raggiunto comunque mantenendosi a livelli altissimi, passando il girone e mettendosi nelle condizioni migliori per farlo, CIOE' vincendo la scudazza e quindi passare in prima fascia.


----------



## Solo (19 Luglio 2022)

Il mercato è rimandato tutto al 1 settembre, così Elliott risparmia le mensilità di luglio e agosto per i nuovi acquisti.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Luglio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo in base a cosa dovremmo spendere meno dell'anno scorso, situazione particolare nonostante il ritorno in Champions dopo quasi 10 anni.
> Un mercato col solo belga non dà alcun tipo di garanzie, troverei invece un senso nel caso si considerasse Adli sostituto di Kessie e poi si mettesse il grosso del cash su un top, un giocatore di livello assoluto verso fine mercato.
> Potrei anche capire un giocatore in prestito a destra ma io tra trequarti e centrocampo voglio un centrocampista top, totale, poi certo dipenderà dalle zone che coprirà CDK, ma siamo lì, serve un giocatore per alzare il livello tra centrocampo e zona trequarti, non darei troppe responsabilità al belga che è giovane e va fatto crescere, si corre davvero il rischio di autosabotarsi e specchiarsi troppo, tanto il pareggio di bilancio verrà raggiunto comunque mantenendosi a livelli altissimi, passando il girone e mettendosi nelle condizioni migliori per farlo, CIOE' vincendo la scudazza e quindi passare in prima fascia.


In base al fatto che loro vogliono eliminare i 40 milioni del rosso di bilancio di quest’anno per chiudere il 2023 in positivo. Secondo me “a budget” Hanno messo il passare la fase a gironi champions (+10/15 mln) e di abbassare il payroll (-15/20 mln).

Non ho scritto che è il mio ideale, ma quello che mi aspetto Elliott faccia.
E se puntano ad abbassare il payroll di anno scorso di 15 mln circa significa avere “spazio” per Cdk, un difensore in prestito con diritto, e un centrocampista sostituto di Kessie, STOP.


----------



## Julian4674 (22 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sapete come la penso...
> Non amo i numeri, sono ignorante e non mi faccio neanche il 730...
> Figurarsi se capisco di bilanci di società ( di calcio poi)
> Vorrei farvi a voi evoluti una domanda che poi è una curiosità...
> ...


Credo che tutta questa roba sia appaltata a società esterne, che faranno i prezzi di mercato. Ti posso dire che secondo me, i pullman non sono di proprietà ma possiamo ipotizzare un costo di un paio di euro a km. Le auto le mette lo sponsor quindi 0, gli autisti almeno 50k l'anno a testa. Per la logistica dipende cosa muovi, ma una squadra di calcio quando va in trasferta a parte i borsoni che si porta in giro. Credo che una voce importante siano gli hotel, di sicuro non vanno all'ostello a 20 € a notte. Per i voli siamo sponsorizzati da Emirates e in Italia si viaggi con il Frecciarossa


----------



## Mauricio (22 Luglio 2022)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> Credo che tutta questa roba sia appaltata a società esterne, che faranno i prezzi di mercato. Ti posso dire che secondo me, i pullman non sono di proprietà ma possiamo ipotizzare un costo di un paio di euro a km. Le auto le mette lo sponsor quindi 0, gli autisti almeno 50k l'anno a testa. Per la logistica dipende cosa muovi, ma una squadra di calcio quando va in trasferta a parte i borsoni che si porta in giro. Credo che una voce importante siano gli hotel, di sicuro non vanno all'ostello a 20 € a notte. Per i voli siamo sponsorizzati da Emirates e in Italia si viaggi con il Frecciarossa


Mi pare che ci fosse la voce in bilancio precisa, e appunto le trasferte avevano un costo “mostruoso” per noi mortali.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 18/07/22
> 
> ...



Siamo veramente a 70 milioni lordi di stipendio 110 milioni di payroll? Praticamente la nostra rosa costa quanto Mbappè. Sono sempre stato molto aziendalista, ma quest'estate era l'anno dove ci aspettavano investimenti dopo anni di remi in barca. Per me se non arriveranno i tre rinforzi auspicati hanno già chiuso prima di iniziare.


----------



## The P (25 Luglio 2022)

Quest'anno questo topic è off-topic


----------



## Mauricio (25 Luglio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Quest'anno questo topic è off-topic


In effetti è un po’ deserto visto il mercato nullo o quasi. Speriamo ai ravvivi un poco!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> In effetti è un po’ deserto visto il mercato nullo o quasi. Speriamo ai ravvivi un poco!



si punta al 99 di payroll? sai che fico per Elliot/redBird.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2022)

110 milioni di payroll  
"Eh ma va tutto bene, perchè protesti, ke vuoi Mbappeh e Ronaldoh?" 
Io non ho parole, in tutto ciò stiamo meditando se rilanciare di 3 milioni l'offerta per CDK. La pazienza ha un limite... poi bisogna sorbirsi pure il sarcasmo dei trobettieri di corte sulla sostenibilità nonostante un grande spazio nel bilancio.


----------



## danjr (25 Luglio 2022)

Se l'obiettivo fosse abbassare ulteriormente il payroll?


----------



## Mauricio (25 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se l'obiettivo fosse abbassare ulteriormente il payroll?


Lo ripetiamo da giugno almeno io ed altri noti. Oltre ad aspettare la fine del mercato per dare un giudizio, anche per capire l’indirizzo economico della proprietà è necessario attendere. Ad oggi sembra che vogliano ridurre i costi. Magari a fine mercato torniamo ai livelli dell’anno scorso o più alti (non ci credo nemmeno io). Oppure saremmo più in basso di oggi (lo vedo altrettanto difficile).


----------



## Djici (25 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se l'obiettivo fosse abbassare ulteriormente il payroll?


Ma come "se" l'obiettivo fosse abbassare il payroll?
Togli il se. Abbassare il payroll e SEMPRE l'obiettivo di una proprietà che pensa solo al lato economico.


----------



## livestrong (29 Luglio 2022)

35 per CDK con quinquennale a 2.2 netti comporterebbe un costo annuo appena inferiore ai 10mln a bilancio, corretto?


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me?
> - De kateleare a 35 mln
> - TANGANGA prestito con diritto
> - CC (sostituto di Kessie, non credo oramai a Renato sanches) da 15/20 milioni (fuori baka)
> ...


con questi 3 arrivi a circa 140 poi hai i rinnovi ed ecco che siamo come l'anno scorso


----------



## Mauricio (29 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> 35 per CDK con quinquennale a 2.2 netti comporterebbe un costo annuo appena inferiore ai 10mln a bilancio, corretto?


Si circa si. I bonus, se volessimo fare i pignoli, non andrebbero contati a priori. Ma sarebbero meno di un milione all’anno nel payroll. Comunque aggiornerò quando sarà ufficiale, Cissokho docet.


----------



## bmb (29 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> 35 per CDK con quinquennale a 2.2 netti comporterebbe un costo annuo appena inferiore ai 10mln a bilancio, corretto?


Non me ne intendo ma credo che a bilancio vada il lordo.


----------



## livestrong (29 Luglio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non me ne intendo ma credo che a bilancio vada il lordo.


Sì, però non so bene come funzioni il decreto crescita, se non sbaglio tassa del 30% ma non sono certo


----------



## livestrong (29 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Si circa si. I bonus, se volessimo fare i pignoli, non andrebbero contati a priori. Ma sarebbero meno di un milione all’anno nel payroll. Comunque aggiornerò quando sarà ufficiale, Cissokho docet.


Certo, se le cifre fossero confermate comunque credo si possa definire un colpo assolutamente in linea alle direttive economiche. Peso sotto ai 10 e ingaggio basso, la proprietà può solo esser soddisfatta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Luglio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> 35 per CDK con quinquennale a 2.2 netti comporterebbe un costo annuo appena inferiore ai 10mln a bilancio, corretto?


I bonus saranno inseriti quando matureranno.
ipotizzando 32 fissi, sono 9,5 piú l’ammortamento delle commissioni.

Si, sará intorno ai 10 totali all’anno


----------



## mil77 (29 Luglio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non me ne intendo ma credo che a bilancio vada il lordo.


Si il lordo quindi circa 10 milioni


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Agosto 2022)

aggiungendo i circa 10 per CDK siamo poco sopra i 120 milioni di payroll vs 145/150 dell'anno scorso. Insomma si continua a tagliare vedo. Ora vediamo se arriva qualcuno almeno a centrocampo. Ci sta tutto un investimento importante, ma mi sa che la dirigenza ha altre idee.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> aggiungendo i circa 10 per CDK siamo poco sopra i 120 milioni di payroll vs 145/150 dell'anno scorso. Insomma si continua a tagliare vedo. Ora vediamo se arriva qualcuno almeno a centrocampo. Ci sta tutto un investimento importante, ma mi sa che la dirigenza ha altre idee.


Ha senso tagliare ancora? A che pro? Mi sembra stiano esagerando, cioè mi aspettavo che si rimanesse bene o male sullo stesso ordine di grandezza dell'anno scorso, magari a 140... arrivando a 140 ci sarebbero stati altri due innesti da 30 milioni di cartellini l'uno, guardacaso quello che aveva invocato maldini. Tagliare di altri 20 o 30 milioni, con ricavi in crescita.... bah.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha senso tagliare ancora? A che pro? Mi sembra stiano esagerando, cioè mi aspettavo che si rimanesse bene o male sullo stesso ordine di grandezza dell'anno scorso, magari a 140... arrivando a 140 ci sarebbero stati altri due innesti da 30 milioni di cartellini l'uno, guardacaso quello che aveva invocato maldini. Tagliare di altri 20 o 30 milioni, con ricavi in crescita.... bah.



vogliono l'immediato pareggio di bilancio, quest'anno saremo ancora in perdita per qualche decina di milioni. DImentichiamoci altri acquisti alla CDK, saranno prestiti con diritto o qualche Moncanata.


----------



## Pit96 (4 Agosto 2022)

Ma scusate, con la vendita di casa Milan non eravamo pure andati in positivo nella prima parte dell'anno?
Quand'è che esce il bilancio?
Se non fanno qualche sacrificio sul mercato di quest'anno vuol dire che non ne frega niente a nessuno


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Agosto 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> aggiungendo i circa 10 per CDK siamo poco sopra i 120 milioni di payroll vs 145/150 dell'anno scorso. Insomma si continua a tagliare vedo. Ora vediamo se arriva qualcuno almeno a centrocampo. Ci sta tutto un investimento importante, ma mi sa che la dirigenza ha altre idee.



Più che altro secondo me se non sono convinti di centrocampista e difensore (come lo erano su Botman e Sanches però diventati irraggiungibili)
Punteranno a prendere entrambi al di là della disponibilità residua in prestito con diritto in modo da avere una via di uscita dall investimento. 

Ma magari sono convinti di un nome a sorpresa e lo prendo direttamente, vediamo.


----------



## diavolo (4 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma scusate, con la vendita di casa Milan non eravamo pure andati in positivo nella prima parte dell'anno?
> Quand'è che esce il bilancio?
> Se non fanno qualche sacrificio sul mercato di quest'anno vuol dire che non ne frega niente a nessuno


Pure la cessione di Casa Milan fu un indicatore che ad Elliott del futuro del Milan non gliene frega una mazza,ha generato una plusvalenza nell'immediato ma te la mangerai in pochi anni con le spese per l'affitto.Ma tanto Paul Singer non conta di mettere radici al Milan e sarà un problema di altri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 5 AGOSTO 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOTomori2,627,195*9,815*21,6De Ketelaere2,886,6*9,380*33Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1_Caldara_23,7*5,700*7,4Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Florenzi3,90,9*4,800*2,5Origi4,590*4,590*0Messias22,25*4,250*4,5Tonali2,222*4,220*8Calabria4,10*4,100*0Kjaer3,20,614*3,814*1,2Saelemakers2,61,205*3,805*2,8Krunic2,0351,72*3,755*3,5Bakayoko3,10,5*3,600*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,21,6*2,800*6,4Diaz0,91,5*2,400*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Ibrahimovic2,20*2,200*0Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Pobega1,90*1,900*0Mirante1,30*1,300*0Lazetic0,51*1,500*3,5Gabbia1,50*1,500*0Kalulu0,780,229*1,009*0,8_Maldini_0,30*0,300*0_Colombo_0,30*0,300*0Plizzari0,30*0,300*0Brescianini0,10*0,100*0Stanga0,10*0,100*0*TOTALE**71,5**49,3**120,780*
> ...


Aggiornamento con CDK, rinnovo Pobega e prestito di Maldini.


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Agosto 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Pure la cessione di Casa Milan fu un indicatore che ad Elliott del futuro del Milan non gliene frega una mazza,ha generato una plusvalenza nell'immediato ma te la mangerai in pochi anni con le spese per l'affitto.Ma tanto Paul Singer non conta di mettere radici al Milan e sarà un problema di altri.


in italia non conviene avere assett fisici di quel tipo. Paghi solo tasse. La plusvalenza l'ha fatta il milan...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento con CDK, rinnovo Pobega e prestito di Maldini.


Contano niente, ma Plizzari e Stanga son stati ceduti a titolo definitivo.

Comunque, anche contando il cc e il dc che stanno cercando ufficialmente (Pioli dixit), max penso si arriverà a 130, più qualche modifica per i rinnovi. Direi che a sto punto sia chiara la volontà di riduzione del 10/15% per facilitare il pari a giugno 23. Quello che dovrebbe fare l'Inter lo facciamo noi, pazzesco...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Contano niente, ma Plizzari e Stanga son stati ceduti a titolo definitivo.
> 
> Comunque, anche contando il cc e il dc che stanno cercando ufficialmente (Pioli dixit), max penso si arriverà a 130, più qualche modifica per i rinnovi. Direi che a sto punto sia chiara la volontà di riduzione del 10/15% per facilitare il pari a giugno 23. Quello che dovrebbe fare l'Inter lo facciamo noi, pazzesco...


Sì ma 150 mln già era basso. 130 che schifo è dai.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì ma 150 mln già era basso. 130 che schifo è dai.


Vabbè non gioca il payroll in campo e la squadra è forte, spero che sia previsto l'aumento fisiologico dei nostri giovani forti nel tempo, a bilancio in pari non ci saranno più scuse.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Vabbè non gioca il payroll in campo e la squadra è forte, spero che sia previsto l'aumento fisiologico dei nostri giovani forti nel tempo, a bilancio in pari non ci saranno più scuse.


Per abbassare in questo modo, non hai le risorse per sostituire adeguatamente sia Kessiè che Romagnoli.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per abbassare in questo modo, non hai le risorse per sostituire adeguatamente sia Kessiè che Romagnoli.


Romagnoli non valeva 12M di payroll, qualunque dei nomi fatti sarebbe un upgrade netto. Kessié, dipende: quello dell'anno scorso lo rimpiazzi col Pape Matar Sarr senza problemi, quello 20/21 no, che comunque è stato un unicum irripetibile nei suoi 5 anni.


----------



## Mauricio (5 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 05/08/22
> 
> ...



Aggiornato con CDK e rinnovo Pobega. Siamo ancora a -20 milioni rispetto l'anno scorso. Direi che se arriva centrocampista e difensore (uno a titolo definitivo, l'altro in prestito), con l'uscita di Bakayoko e Gabbia, si chiuderà con un payroll di circa 130, ovvero 15 milioni meno dell'anno scorso, ma obiettivamente con una squadra, sulla carta, più forte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli non valeva 12M di payroll, qualunque dei nomi fatti sarebbe un upgrade netto. Kessié, dipende: quello dell'anno scorso lo rimpiazzi col Pape Matar Sarr senza problemi, quello 20/21 no, che comunque è stato un unicum irripetibile nei suoi 5 anni.


Quindi un giocatore costa 12 ma ne merita 6, va via a parametro zero e bisogna prenderne uno che costa 6? Ma che ragionamento è scusa? Io ne metto uno che costa 12 e vale 12.
Qui il problema è lo scarso coinvolgimento della proprietà, che taglia senza soluzione di continuità.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Agosto 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Pure la cessione di Casa Milan fu un indicatore che ad Elliott del futuro del Milan non gliene frega una mazza,ha generato una plusvalenza nell'immediato ma te la mangerai in pochi anni con le spese per l'affitto.Ma tanto Paul Singer non conta di mettere radici al Milan e sarà un problema di altri.


Non hai capito come é stata gestita.

Il Milan prima l’ha acquistata (nel 2020 con Elliott), poi l’ha venduta ad una societá immobiliare che gliel’affitta per 10 anni a canone concordato. Questo “affitto” sará scontato dal futuro prezzo di acquisto che sará quello di vendita piú una quota che corrispondono agli interessi che matura la societá immobiliare (intorno al 5% annuo mi pare).

Insomma é un modo per avere un finanziamento a basso costo e contemporaneamente sistemare il bilancio in modo da non dover fare piú aumenti di capitale.

Casa Milan resterá del Milan.

Mi sembra che troppi sparino per principio contro la proprietá senza prima analizzare e informarsi.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 05/08/22
> 
> ...



Così ad occhio penso che siamo finiti anche dietro la Roma, ormai siamo i quarti come spesa. Spero che con i nuovi contratti di sponsorizzazione (a cifre decisamente migliori) il processo di taglio si concluda qui...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento con CDK, rinnovo Pobega e prestito di Maldini.


Ho visto che avete ipotizzato che l’estensione contrattuale di Caladara sia avvenuta quest anno, mente molte voci dicevano fosse avvenuta giá l’anno scorso e con spalmatura dell’ingaggio.

Sempre piú difficile orientarsi senza un’adeguata comunicazione, si vedono le cose sul bilancio, ma con 15 mesi di ritardo


----------



## RickyKaka22 (6 Agosto 2022)

Speriamo che tutti questi soldi risparmiati siano investiti sul rinnovo di Leao...


----------



## Mauricio (6 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ho visto che avete ipotizzato che l’estensione contrattuale di Caladara sia avvenuta quest anno, mente molte voci dicevano fosse avvenuta giá l’anno scorso e con spalmatura dell’ingaggio.
> 
> Sempre piú difficile orientarsi senza un’adeguata comunicazione, si vedono le cose sul bilancio, ma con 15 mesi di ritardo


Hai ragione, in questo caso abbiamo ipotizzato best case scenario. Però ad esempio per l’ammortamento annuo di CDK ho già contato i bonus come raggiunti. Per cui alla fine, come ci siamo sempre detti, i conti sono questi, milione più o milione meno. 
Aspetto la fine del calciomercato, ma come detto, se si diminuisce di un 10% circa il payroll e SULLA CARTA si ha una squadra come quella dell’anno scorso o forse anche un pelo migliore, non mi pare una cattiva gestione. Ovvio che per fare lo step successivo in Europa è necessario almeno aumentare un poco il payroll per avere qualche campione. Vedremo l’anno prossimo quando il closing sarà definitivo (forse) e non ci sarà un passaggio di proprietà nel mezzo del mercato che potrebbe influire negativamente sugli investimenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, in questo caso abbiamo ipotizzato best case scenario. Però ad esempio per l’ammortamento annuo di CDK ho già contato i bonus come raggiunti. Per cui alla fine, come ci siamo sempre detti, i conti sono questi, milione più o milione meno.
> Aspetto la fine del calciomercato, ma come detto, se si diminuisce di un 10% circa il payroll e SULLA CARTA si ha una squadra come quella dell’anno scorso o forse anche un pelo migliore, non mi pare una cattiva gestione. Ovvio che per fare lo step successivo in Europa è necessario almeno aumentare un poco il payroll per avere qualche campione. *Vedremo l’anno prossimo quando il closing sarà definitivo (forse) e non ci sarà un passaggio di proprietà nel mezzo del mercato che potrebbe influire negativamente sugli investimenti.*


Servirebbe un vero cambio e non la matrioska.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, in questo caso abbiamo ipotizzato best case scenario. Però ad esempio per l’ammortamento annuo di CDK ho già contato i bonus come raggiunti. Per cui alla fine, come ci siamo sempre detti, i conti sono questi, milione più o milione meno.
> Aspetto la fine del calciomercato, ma come detto, se si diminuisce di un 10% circa il payroll e SULLA CARTA si ha una squadra come quella dell’anno scorso o forse anche un pelo migliore, non mi pare una cattiva gestione. Ovvio che per fare lo step successivo in Europa è necessario almeno aumentare un poco il payroll per avere qualche campione. Vedremo l’anno prossimo quando il closing sarà definitivo (forse) e non ci sarà un passaggio di proprietà nel mezzo del mercato che potrebbe influire negativamente sugli investimenti.


Chiaramente presentarsi il prossimo anno con 
- qualificazione CL
- finale Coppa Italia 
- Ottavi CL 

(Direi obiettivi minimi)
Vuol dire avere un attivo di bilancio intorno ai 20/30 milioni.
Da lì bisogna tenere conto del fatto che ci libereremo con ogni probabilità di Caldara (volesse iddio), Bakayoko (se non parte già ora) più la scadenza di Giroud (che se resta sarà a due spicci) e dei vari Tatarusanu, Mirante, Ibra (che suppongo pianti li) e la questione prestito di Diaz da risolvere.
Così ad occhio vuol dire avere un costo rosa intorno ai 100 milioni.
Ecco, se nemmeno di fronte ad una cosa del genere si farà un super mercato ma anzi si continuerà a tagliare vorrà dire che definitivamente non siamo altro che un bancomat.
Perché una congiuntura così favorevole con i conti non si è mai vista in Italia e ci permetterebbe anche movimenti intorno ai 200 milioni di cartellini restando comunque in pareggio di bilancio.
Che nervoso


----------



## livestrong (6 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chiaramente presentarsi il prossimo anno con
> - qualificazione CL
> - finale Coppa Italia
> - Ottavi CL
> ...


se il cash flow deve essere positivo altro che 200 mln... è già tanto se rinnoveranno a Leao


----------



## The P (6 Agosto 2022)

conti del Milan:

- 40M acquisti
-150M payroll
+ 350M ricavi
________________
= +160M nelle tasche di Elliot


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Agosto 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Così ad occhio penso che siamo finiti anche dietro la Roma, ormai siamo i quarti come spesa. Spero che con i nuovi contratti di sponsorizzazione (a cifre decisamente migliori) il processo di taglio si concluda qui...


Il fatto di avere un costo rosa molto basso con una squadra stracompetitiva è una cosa molto buona. Qui si recita il de profundis... sembra che piu spendiamo e meglio è ma è esattamente il contrario. Significa che abbiamo ampio spazio per crescere ancora e per dare stipendi adeguati alla nostra rosa, cosa molto piu importante che regalare soldi alle altre squadre pagando cartellini senza senzo...su questo tema vedo che gli ammortamenti sono in calo, sotto i 50 milioni, pur avendo preso cdk. Con i rinnovi (tomori leao bennacer) salirà il payroll e diminuirà la quota ammortamenti. E arriveranno altri due giocatori perche c'è ancora spazio a bilancio. Ottimo lavoro della nostra dirigenza.


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2022)

Con questi conti, come pensavo, devi fare IL top a centrocampo tra quest'estate e la prossima, è l'unico reparto dove lo scouting di Dio non può trasformare i giocatori in top da 70-80 mln, negli altri reparti invece di questi problemi non ne abbiamo.
Assurdo lasciare Savic marcire a Roma o magari allo Utd, siamo praticamente ad un acquisto da 70 mln dall'essere imprendibili in Italia mentre le altre in affanno prendono nomi, figurine o strapagano certi giocatori (vista anche la mancanza di competenza nel lanciare i giovani per non forzare certe spese).


----------



## Mauricio (6 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> conti del Milan:
> 
> - 40M acquisti
> -150M payroll
> ...


Secondo te gli unici costi sono il payroll? E i 40 milioni spesi quest’anno non si contano in questa maniera. Se era ironico non ho colto, ma se era serio, non facciamo del qualunquismo senza nessuna base finanziaria.


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Con questi conti, come pensavo, devi fare IL top a centrocampo tra quest'estate e la prossima, è l'unico reparto dove lo scouting di Dio non può trasformare i giocatori in top da 70-80 mln, negli altri reparti invece di questi problemi non ne abbiamo.
> Assurdo lasciare Savic marcire a Roma o magari allo Utd, siamo praticamente ad un acquisto da 70 mln dall'essere imprendibili in Italia mentre le altre in affanno prendono nomi, figurine o strapagano certi giocatori (vista anche la mancanza di competenza nel lanciare i giovani per non forzare certe spese).


un acquisto a quelle cifre, alla vlahovic diciamo, impatta circa il triplo di cdk. Siamo ancora lontani dal poter fare queste operazioni. Col ritmo di crescita che abbiamo ci vorranno almeno tre anni. Possiamo puntare a un cdk del centrocampo quello si. Anche adesso. Sanches sarebbe costato quelle cifre (15 di cartellino e 5 di stipendio netto siamo.praticamente al costo annuo di cdk).


----------



## The P (6 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Secondo te gli unici costi sono il payroll? E i 40 milioni spesi quest’anno non si contano in questa maniera. Se era ironico non ho colto, ma se era serio, non facciamo del qualunquismo senza nessuna base finanziaria.


Ovvio che era ironico, ma che abbiano solo interessi speculativi ormai spero sia cosa chiara a tutti. Mi auguro.


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> conti del Milan:
> 
> - 40M acquisti
> -150M payroll
> ...


rispondo cercando di restare serio, finora elliott ha tirato fuori dalle sue tasche e non messo dentro proprio niente. Se intascherà sarà dalla vendita. 350 di ricavi forse il prossimo anno. I 40 vanno divisi per gli anni di contratto, 5 per cdk 2 per florenzi e così via. E tutti gli altri costi di gestione? Con 350 di fatturato e 150 di costo della rosa (payroll sono gli stipendi lordi) arrivi alla parità.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> un acquisto a quelle cifre, alla vlahovic diciamo, impatta circa il triplo di cdk. Siamo ancora lontani dal poter fare queste operazioni. Col ritmo di crescita che abbiamo ci vorranno almeno tre anni. Possiamo puntare a un cdk del centrocampo quello si. Anche adesso. Sanches sarebbe costato quelle cifre (15 di cartellino e 5 di stipendio netto siamo.praticamente al costo annuo di cdk).


Giocatori che costano 30 mln all'anno a bilancio no, però giocatori che ne costano 15-18 sì...
Un acquisto dall'estero di 50 mln, 5 netti di ingaggio e contratto di 5 anni costa con decreto crescita sui 17 mln di euro l'anno. In quella tipologia di acquisti ci dovremmo rientrare, eppure non li facciamo lo stesso.


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Giocatori che costano 30 mln all'anno a bilancio no, però giocatori che ne costano 15-18 sì...
> Un acquisto dall'estero di 50 mln, 5 netti di ingaggio e contratto di 5 anni costa con decreto crescita sui 17 mln di euro l'anno. In quella tipologia di acquisti ci dovremmo rientrare, eppure non li facciamo lo stesso.


sarebbe il 50/80% in più del limite che si sono imposti. Non bazzecole...a mio parere si ma con fatturato di 450/500 milioni e non di 300/350 come il nostro. Allo stato attuale sarebbe una grossa eccezione e lo puoi fare se sei certissimo del risultato. Nello specifico non lo farei per Savic.


----------



## livestrong (6 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> rispondo cercando di restare serio, finora elliott ha tirato fuori dalle sue tasche e non messo dentro proprio niente. Se intascherà sarà dalla vendita. 350 di ricavi forse il prossimo anno. I 40 vanno divisi per gli anni di contratto, 5 per cdk 2 per florenzi e così via. E tutti gli altri costi di gestione? Con 350 di fatturato e 150 di costo della rosa (payroll sono gli stipendi lordi) arrivi alla parità.


Elliott col Milan ha fatto un'operazione eccellente, facendosi pubblicità sfruttando la risonanza del marchio Milan, preso a prezzo di saldo e rivenduto guadagnandoci ottimamente. Ci sono aziende che spendono milioni per campagne marketing. Il covid non è ancora del tutto eliminato e ci sta anche andare coi piedi di piombo con le spese, ma almeno il mantenimento della rosa attuale deve essere un must. Leao va rinnovato immediatamente, per scongiurare il rischio che vada a chiedere sempre di più. Inoltre, metter soldi per arrivare più avanti in Champions sarebbe un investimento corretto, specialmente nell'anno in cui sei testa di serie e (teoricamente) l'obiettivo dovrebbero essere almeno i quarti di finale. Tutti questi sono fatti incontestabili a livello logico. Poi possiamo dire che abbiamo vinto lo scudetto e quindi mandare in vacca il discorso, per carità, ma una società seria quale è il Milan deve guardare avanti, non indietro


----------



## jacky (6 Agosto 2022)

Certo che LEAO, Bennacer, Tonali 2 milioni 
Calabria, Rebic e Florenzi 5

La vita è proprio giusta eh


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> sarebbe il 50/80% in più del limite che si sono imposti. Non bazzecole...a mio parere si ma con fatturato di 450/500 milioni e non di 300/350 come il nostro. Allo stato attuale sarebbe una grossa eccezione e lo puoi fare se sei certissimo del risultato. Nello specifico non lo farei per Savic.


No ma io non parlo di Savic, io lo faccio per il 9 che ti fa la differenza.


----------



## vannu994 (6 Agosto 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Certo che LEAO, Bennacer, Tonali 2 milioni
> Calabria, Rebic e Florenzi 5
> 
> La vita è proprio giusta eh


Se Parli di Netto nessuno ci arriva a 5 Milioni, Leao e Bennacer al momento hanno rifiutato il rinnovo per cui prendono quello che avevano concordato al momento della firma.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> se il cash flow deve essere positivo altro che 200 mln... è già tanto se rinnoveranno a Leao


Se il cash flow deve essere positivo diventiamo un'Udinese/Sassuolo qualsiasi perchè Inter (normalmente), Juve, Roma, Lazio, Napoli, Fiorentina e forse pure Atalanta non hanno questo paletto.
Cash flow positivo ha senso se hai una società presente e addirittura finanze in grande salute.
Ti tarpa le ali come nessuno mai.
Se genero un attivo di 30/40 milioni di bilancio, perchè mai mi serve il cash flow positivo?
Ma anche qualora avessi un passivo contenuto (20/30 milioni), una proprietà che ha miliardi di capitale si fa problemi a ripianare qualcosina?
Allora il calcio non è roba loro


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Il fatto di avere un costo rosa molto basso con una squadra stracompetitiva è una cosa molto buona. Qui si recita il de profundis... sembra che piu spendiamo e meglio è ma è esattamente il contrario. Significa che abbiamo ampio spazio per crescere ancora e *per dare stipendi adeguati alla nostra rosa*, cosa molto piu importante che regalare soldi alle altre squadre pagando cartellini senza senzo...su questo tema vedo che gli ammortamenti sono in calo, sotto i 50 milioni, pur avendo preso cdk. Con i rinnovi (tomori leao bennacer) salirà il payroll e diminuirà la quota ammortamenti. E arriveranno altri due giocatori perche c'è ancora spazio a bilancio. Ottimo lavoro della nostra dirigenza.


Su questo punto, aspetto al varco la situazione (o "grana") di Leao: cartina al tornasole delle intenzioni vere della proprietà, presente e futura.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Agosto 2022)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Se Parli di Netto nessuno ci arriva a 5 Milioni, Leao e Bennacer al momento hanno rifiutato il rinnovo per cui prendono quello che avevano concordato al momento della firma.


Poi più passa il tempo più ti chiederanno. Quindi il non rinnovo di Leao significa che parte a zero. Se Leao oggi rifiuta 4.5 netti, possiamo pensare che li accetterà tra un anno? Ovvio che non li accetterà. Quest'anno ti chiede 7, l'anno prossimo chiederà 10. Questo è il momento per rinnovare.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi un giocatore costa 12 ma ne merita 6, va via a parametro zero e bisogna prenderne uno che costa 6? Ma che ragionamento è scusa? Io ne metto uno che costa 12 e vale 12.
> Qui il problema è lo scarso coinvolgimento della proprietà, che taglia senza soluzione di continuità.


Non funziona come dici te, primo perché va trovato un giocatore da quel costo valido, secondo se mi prendono uno più forte a meno non fa schifo, non è che se non spendi a casaccio come juve e inda non sei "coinvolto", è così che gonfi le spese senza ritorno. Secondo me stai esagerando nella crociata su sta storia... 

Se poi non li prendono ok, ma se arrivano e hanno rendimento >= a meno, a me va bene, non so te.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> se il cash flow deve essere positivo altro che 200 mln... è già tanto se rinnoveranno a Leao


Ma sta roba mi sembra una leggenda metropolitana, una delle tante uscite nei momenti di sconforto di giugno, fosse vero avrebbero venduto dei big per far sì di averlo e non mi pare affatto. Poi post closing Cardinale dovrà tornare a palesarsi e dir qualcosa e capiremo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Non funziona come dici te, primo perché va trovato un giocatore da quel coso valido, secondo se mi.prendono uno più forte a meno non fa schifo, non è che se non spendi a casaccio come juve e inda non sei coinvolto, è così che gonfi le spese senza ritorno. Secondo me stai esagerando nella crociata su sta storia...
> 
> Se poi non li prendono ok, ma se arrivano e hanno rendimento >= a meno, a me va bene, non so te.


Secondo me invece ci si arrampica sugli specchi per difendere sta proprietà di sciacalli.
Francamente non ne vedo il motivo, sono indifendibili.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece ci si arrampica sugli specchi per difendere sta proprietà di sciacalli.
> Francamente non ne vedo il motivo, sono indifendibili.


Non sono simpatici e son troppo calcolatori, ma è difficile definirli sciacalli dato che il Milan continua tuttora a perdere soldi e questi li ripianano senza aumentare l'indebitamento, questo è oggettivo.

Poniamo che il bilancio 21/22 sia di circa 300M di fatturato e circa 50M di perdite, stiamo ancora al 16/17% di passivo rapportato ai ricavi, è ancora tanto, una società vera con ste perdite non ci mette tanto a fallire se non raddrizza le cose...certo, rispetto a prima è oro che cola, ma fa capire quante centinaia di milioni si bruciavano nel nulla.


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2022)

Scusate la considerazione da casalinga di Voghera: se la previsione sui ricavi è intorno ai 300 milioni, a parità di spese rispetto all’anno scorso saremmo sotto di 50 milioni. Dato che l’obiettivo con ogni probabilità è il pareggio entro il 30 giugno 2023, perché vi stupite dei tagli alle spese?

NB: come sempre ribadisco che non sono ferrato in materia finanziaria, quindi correggetemi/spiegate pure.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Scusate la considerazione da casalinga di Voghera: se la previsione sui ricavi è intorno ai 300 milioni, a parità di spese rispetto all’anno scorso saremmo sotto di 50 milioni. Dato che l’obiettivo con ogni probabilità è il pareggio entro il 30 giugno 2023, perché vi stupite dei tagli alle spese?
> 
> NB: come sempre ribadisco che non sono ferrato in materia finanziaria, quindi correggetemi/spiegate pure.


Io infatti non mi stupisco. Se torni mesi di pagine indietro mi trovi che cercavo di spiegare a quelli che mettevano giocatori nuovi per andare in pari rispetto a quelli che uscivano di andarci piano perchè magari si voleva tagliare e non mantenere lo stesso livello di spesa. Però quello che dico ora è che si è tagliato tanto e grazie anche agli ottimi risultati sportivi si stanno firmando sponsorizzazioni al rialzo, ovviamente bisogna aspettare i bilanci ufficiali però a occhio direi che potremmo essere arrivati alla fine di questo processo.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Il fatto di avere un costo rosa molto basso con una squadra stracompetitiva è una cosa molto buona. Qui si recita il de profundis... sembra che piu spendiamo e meglio è ma è esattamente il contrario. Significa che abbiamo ampio spazio per crescere ancora e per dare stipendi adeguati alla nostra rosa, cosa molto piu importante che regalare soldi alle altre squadre pagando cartellini senza senzo...su questo tema vedo che gli ammortamenti sono in calo, sotto i 50 milioni, pur avendo preso cdk. Con i rinnovi (tomori leao bennacer) salirà il payroll e diminuirà la quota ammortamenti. E arriveranno altri due giocatori perche c'è ancora spazio a bilancio. Ottimo lavoro della nostra dirigenza.


Io non faccio nessun de profundis. Dico solo che ormai dovremmo esserci al pareggio e con il miglioramento costante delle entrate potremo spendere di più sia come cartellini che come ingaggi e avere quindi giocatori (sulla carta) migliori. Poi qui abbiamo sempre inteso con payroll la somma di quota ammortamenti e ingaggi. Il complesso di tutto quindi. Tu invece lo interpreti in maniera diversa.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Scusate la considerazione da casalinga di Voghera: se la previsione sui ricavi è intorno ai 300 milioni, a parità di spese rispetto all’anno scorso saremmo sotto di 50 milioni. Dato che l’obiettivo con ogni probabilità è il pareggio entro il 30 giugno 2023, perché vi stupite dei tagli alle spese?
> 
> NB: come sempre ribadisco che non sono ferrato in materia finanziaria, quindi correggetemi/spiegate pure.


Io all'inizio pensavo che si potesse tenere il payroll inalterato e tra nuovi sponsor e passaggio turno di CL si potesse pensare di arrivare in pari, ma effettivamente è difficile pensare di aumentare del 20% il fatturato YoY, sopratutto in un ambiente volatile come il calcio (poi magari ci riesci, ma non è prevedibile e legato a doppio filo alla CL), quindi se diminuisci da un lato allo stesso tempo, aumenti le chances di pareggio.

Detto questo dal prossimo anno non voglio più sentire di riduzioni, si dovrà parlare di mantenimento e anzi aumento di pari passo col fatturato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Agosto 2022)

Piccolo recap operazioni minori finora: 

- Cessione Tsadjout (850.000)
- Cessione Abanda (0)
- Cessione Plizzari (200.000)
- Cessione Duarte (2.000.000)
- Cessione Michelis (0) 
- Cessione Stanga (0)
- Cessione Frigerio (0)
- Cessione Signorile (0) 
- Cessione Tonin (0) 
- Risoluzione Murati 
- Risoluzione Borges 

In tutto sono entrati circa 3 milioni (forse qualcosa di piu perchè mi sembra strano che Stanga sia uscito a 0) 

Capitolo prestiti: 

- Prestito Bellodi 
- Prestito Luan Capanni 
- Prestito Nasti 

Curiosamente, sia Bellodi sia Luan scadono nel 2023: se sono andati in prestito, forse hanno spalmato fino al 2024. 

Quindi, di giocatori "minori" totalmente inutili al progetto e fuori quota per la primavera restano i già citati Bellodi e Luan Capanni che sono via in prestito, mentre da noi restano ancora Mionic e Gabriele Capanni.
Da notare anche che in primavera abbiamo dei quasi fuoriquota che potrebbero partire in prestito/definitivo prima della fine del mercato.
Si tratta di 

- Di Gesù (classe 2002)
- Robotti (classe 2002) 
- Capone (classe 2002 che però si è distrutto il crociato a fine aprile e quindi resterà qui) 

Infine, in primavera ci sono alcuni giocatoria cui forse le giovanili stanno strette: 

- Roback (cercato in prestito dal Grasshoppers)
- Coubis (fresco di rinnovo)
- Desplanches
- Traorè e Heffernan (si dice un gran bene ma sono molto molto giovani, appena 17 anni)


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

Forza pareggio bilancio, abbasso Milan. Anche in un topic di numeri -quindi non di opinioni- come questo, mi tocca leggere che bisogna essere contenti di aver ridotto le spese. Che é giusto cosi e che Elliott é fantastico. Pazzesco  come se distribuissero i dividendi fra tifosi   

C'è spazio per due colpi da 50 milioni l'uno con ingaggi pesanti. E non si faranno. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Piccolo recap operazioni minori finora:
> 
> - Cessione Tsadjout (850.000)
> - Cessione Abanda (0)
> ...


Con ste operazioni ci hai pagato Florenzi sostanzialmente e qualcosina in più. Il classico piuttosto che niente...d'altronde i soldi veri dai giovani li becchi solo se hanno esperienze di Serie A o minimo Serie B di alto livello, per dire il prossimo anno Colombo potrebbe essere da ottima plus se non lo ritengono da Milan. Maldini è un prestito secco quindi nada, poi c'é sempre la minus incombente di Caldara.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Forza pareggio bilancio, abbasso Milan. Anche in un topic di numeri -quindi non di opinioni- come questo, mi tocca leggere che bisogna essere contenti di aver ridotto le spese. Che é giusto cosi e che Elliott é fantastico. Pazzesco  come se distribuissero i dividendi fra tifosi
> 
> C'è spazio per due colpi da 50 milioni l'uno con ingaggi pesanti. E non si faranno. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere


Il problema è che non c'è nessun dividendo da distribuire, io di sicuro non partecipo del pagamento delle perdite, non so te.


----------



## livestrong (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non c'è nessun dividendo da distribuire, io di sicuro non partecipo del pagamento delle perdite, non so te.


tu partecipi già pagando profumatamente abbonamenti a paytv, merchandising e biglietti dello stadio


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> tu partecipi già pagando profumatamente abbonamenti a paytv, merchandising e biglietti dello stadio


Per carità, però sta teoria di ragionare come se fossero soldi nostri i milioni e milioni che comunque mettono per ripianare è un esercizio sbagliato, è un po' come fa il PD con le patrimoniali, quando si autoimpossessa dei risparmi privati.


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Per carità, però sta teoria di ragionare come se fossero soldi nostri i milioni e milioni che comunque mettono per ripianare è un esercizio sbagliato, è un po' come fa il PD con le patrimoniali, quando si autoimpossessa dei risparmi privati.


Ripiani una roba con X che sai per certo che vale tot. e che ti genererà plusvalenza di 20X...wow. Dovrebbero fare fallire il Milan? Come pagare l'Imu su un immobile che vale 10 milioni di euro...meglio non pagarci qualche migliaia di euro di tasse e lasciarlo ad Equitalia  e dovremo pure ringraziarli


----------



## Mauricio (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Forza pareggio bilancio, abbasso Milan. Anche in un topic di numeri -quindi non di opinioni- come questo, mi tocca leggere che bisogna essere contenti di aver ridotto le spese. Che é giusto cosi e che Elliott é fantastico. Pazzesco  come se distribuissero i dividendi fra tifosi
> 
> C'è spazio per due colpi da 50 milioni l'uno con ingaggi pesanti. E non si faranno. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere


Se riducono le spese e mantengono almeno inalterata la forza della rosa, pensi sia negativo? Ottenere uguale o di più con meno in economia si chiama efficienza. 
Oppure preferiresti una squadra che ipoteca i diritti tv degli anni a venire e affitta San Siro per le partitelle del mercoledì tra amici? Tutto bellissimo, spendi spandi, ma prima o dopo, per tutti, i nodi vengono al pettine. Questo non vuol dire che si approvi sempre e comunque quello che la proprietà fa, ma i risultati da 2 anni a questa parte sono dalla parte loro.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ripiani una roba con X che sai per certo che vale tot. e che ti genererà plusvalenza di 20X...wow. Dovrebbero fare fallire il Milan? Come pagare l'Imu su un immobile che vale 10 milioni di euro...meglio non pagarci qualche migliaia di euro di tasse e lasciarlo ad Equitalia  e dovremo pure ringraziarli


Asp però, che il Milan valesse qualcosa (di concreto, non branding aleatorio) non era certo prima che raddrizzassero i conti, a oggi è una società che produce solo perdite ininterrottamente da...sempre tipo. A Berlusca andava bene finché gli è andato bene, poi ci ha gestito in maniera becera che a confronto Elliott son dei santi. Poi se vuoi rigirala come se avessi detto Ave Elliott, cosa che non ho MAI fatto, ho solo riconosciuto quanto han fatto, non senza lamentarmi spesso, è agli atti in ogni topic del forum.


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Se riducono le spese e mantengono almeno inalterata la forza della rosa, pensi sia negativo? Ottenere uguale o di più con meno in economia si chiama efficienza.
> Oppure preferiresti una squadra che ipoteca i diritti tv degli anni a venire e affitta San Siro per le partitelle del mercoledì tra amici? Tutto bellissimo, spendi spandi, ma prima o dopo, per tutti, i nodi vengono al pettine. Questo non vuol dire che si approvi sempre e comunque quello che la proprietà fa, ma i risultati da 2 anni a questa parte sono dalla parte loro.


Queste retoriche da 4 soldi hanno stufato. Nessuno dice di ipotecare niente, quindi ripeto, visto che evidente non hai letto, che c é spazio per due colpi da 50 milioni A BILANCIO, SENZA AFFITTARE NIENTE, con ingaggi pesanti, e che non si faranno: il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Asp però, che il Milan valesse qualcosa (di concreto, non branding aleatorio) non era certo prima che raddrizzassero i conti, a oggi è una società che produce solo perdite ininterrottamente da...sempre tipo. A Berlusca andava bene finché gli è andato bene, poi ci ha gestito in maniera becera che a confronto Elliott son dei santi. Poi se vuoi rigirala come se avessi detto Ave Elliott, cosa che non ho MAI fatto, ho solo riconosciuto quanto han fatto, non senza lamentarmi spesso, è agli atti in ogni topic del forum.


Chissà perché Elliott ha accettato la società in pegno da Li, mi chiedo io...forse sono pazzi? Avranno fatto una "stima aleatoria" ?
Senza offesa, ma dal tuo primo periodo capisco tante cose. Quindi secondo te una società in perdita non é detto che valga qualcosa...ok.


----------



## The P (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Forza pareggio bilancio, abbasso Milan. Anche in un topic di numeri -quindi non di opinioni- come questo, mi tocca leggere che bisogna essere contenti di aver ridotto le spese. Che é giusto cosi e che Elliott é fantastico. Pazzesco  come se distribuissero i dividendi fra tifosi
> 
> C'è spazio per due colpi da 50 milioni l'uno con ingaggi pesanti. E non si faranno. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere


Infatti io non capisco chi è contento di elemosinare un Sarr in prestito per sostituire Kessie.

Anche a me piace la sostenibilità, lo scouting e la visione di lungo raggio, ma poi Pago 30€ al mese Dazn + Prime + infinity per seguire il Milan in Campionato e CL e guarda caso in TV non passano il balance sheet, ma gli 11 giocatori in campo. Ed è per vedere quello che pago.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Chissà perché Elliott ha accettato la società in pegno da Li, mi chiedo io...forse sono pazzi? Avranno fatto una "stima aleatoria" ?
> Senza offesa, ma dal tuo primo periodo capisco tante cose. Quindi secondo te una società in perdita non é detto che valga qualcosa...ok.


Senza offesa per te, ma non mi pare che ci sia mai stata la fila per il Milan, i fondi fan soldi anche sulle società in perdita grazie a giri di interessi e prestiti, non per questo esse hanno sto gran valore. Infatti la vulgata iniziare era che avrebbero spremuto il Milan come una barbabietola peggiorandolo ulteriormente e invece, guess what? Poi oh, se i veri milanisti son quelli che vogliono vedere bruciare tutto perché non fanno il calciomercato che vorremmo (pure io), va bene.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Infatti io non capisco chi è contento di elemosinare un Sarr in prestito per sostituire Kessie.
> 
> Anche a me piace la sostenibilità, lo scouting e la visione di lungo raggio, ma poi Pago 30€ al mese Dazn + Prime + infinity per seguire il Milan in Campionato e CL e guarda caso in TV non passano il balance sheet, ma gli 11 giocatori in campo. Ed è per vedere quello che pago.


Il Milan gioca bene ed è forte, oppure anche questo è falso e da aziendalisti/servi di Elliott? Qui si sta perdendo il contatto con la realtà per me. Poi si può sempre migliorare e non siamo perfetti, né la proprietà incendia le fantasie, tutto vero, ma ci sono vie di mezzo. C'erano posizioni che non stento a definire patetiche che speravano nella non vittoria dello scudo per esigere la propria vendetta con Elliott, Pioli e Maldini...


----------



## The P (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Il Milan gioca bene ed è forte, oppure anche questo è falso e da aziendalisti/servi di Elliott? Qui si sta perdendo il contatto con la realtà per me. Poi si può sempre migliorare e non siamo perfetti, né la proprietà incendia le fantasie, tutto vero, ma ci sono vie di mezzo.


Gioca bene, è forte ed è la squadra che si è mossa meglio in Italia e forse non solo negli ultimi anni grazie al lavoro di MMM.

Però ora vogliamo iniziare a giocarcela anche in CL o l’ambizione resta sempre la lotta per i primi 4 posti?


----------



## livestrong (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Chissà perché Elliott ha accettato la società in pegno da Li, mi chiedo io...forse sono pazzi? Avranno fatto una "stima aleatoria" ?
> Senza offesa, ma dal tuo primo periodo capisco tante cose. Quindi secondo te una società in perdita non é detto che valga qualcosa...ok.


Vuol dire sostenere che il calcio in Italia sia un'azienda fallimentare da sempre. Uno dovrebbe pure farsi certe domande prima di scrivere certe robe


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Gioca bene, è forte ed è la squadra che si è mossa meglio in Italia e forse non solo negli ultimi anni grazie al lavoro di MMM.
> 
> Però ora vogliamo iniziare a giocarcela anche in CL o l’ambizione resta sempre la lotta per i primi 4 posti?


La squadra attuale può farcela benissimo a passare il girone, chissà magari anche l'anno scorso se "l'eroe" Kessié (oggigiorno così viene ricordato) non avesse fatto una colossale idiozia buttando via una partita chiave vinta. Coadiuvato dall'altro scemo andato via, Romagnoli, che si fa uccellare da Griezmann come un birillo.


----------



## livestrong (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> La squadra attuale può farcela benissimo a passare il girone, chissà magari anche l'anno scorso se "l'eroe" Kessié (oggigiorno così viene ricordato) non avesse fatto una colossale idiozia buttando via una partita chiave vinta. Coadiuvato dall'altro scemo andato via, Romagnoli, che si fa uccellare da Griezmann come un birillo.


Da testa di serie l'obiettivo dovrebbe esser almeno i quarti


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Senza offesa per te, ma non mi pare che ci sia mai stata la fila per il Milan, i fondi fan soldi anche sulle società in perdita grazie a giri di interessi e prestiti, non per questo esse hanno sto gran valore. Infatti la vulgata iniziare era che avrebbero spremuto il Milan come una barbabietola peggiorandolo ulteriormente e invece, guess what? Poi oh, se i veri milanisti son quelli che vogliono vedere bruciare tutto perché non fanno il calciomercato che vorremmo (pure io), va bene.


1-Ti ho fatto un esempio incontestabile, quello della villona da 10 milioni di euro: continui a pagarci l'IMU nella speranza un giorno di venderla (nonostante non ci sia la fila per un immobile simile), o lo lasci nelle grinfie dello Stato? E non hai afferrato, ok. Allora ringraziamo Elliott per pagare le bollette di un carrozzone che genera 300milioni di ricavi annui e che vale + 1mld €: SONO SCEMI, LO FANNO PERCHÉ VOGLIONO BENE AI TIFOSI QUINDI  non perché é come ho scritto giusto?
2- nel caso il punto 1 non fosse chiaro: Elliott ha stimato il valore della società in X PRIMA che Li fosse vincolato a lasciare il Milan nelle loro mani causa inadempienza. QUINDI quanto vale lo sanno da anni ed anni, e di conseguenza si regolano se sia il caso di ripianare o meno le perdite IN BASE alla stima della plusvalenza futura.

Spero di essere stato il più chiaro possibile. Più "facile" di così faccio fatica. E sto parlando di fatti, non di mie opinioni.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> 1-Ti ho fatto un esempio incontestabile, quello della villona da 10 milioni di euro: continui a pagarci l'IMU nella speranza un giorno di venderla (nonostante non ci sia la fila per un immobile simile), o lo lasci nelle grinfie dello Stato? E non hai afferrato, ok. Allora ringraziamo Elliott per pagare le bollette di un carrozzone che genera 300milioni di ricavi annui e che vale + 1mld €: SONO SCEMI, LO FANNO PERCHÉ VOGLIONO BENE AI TIFOSI QUINDI  non perché é come ho scritto giusto?
> 2- nel caso il punto 1 non fosse chiaro: Elliott ha stimato il valore della società in X PRIMA che Li fosse vincolato a lasciare il Milan nelle loro mani causa inadempienza. QUINDI quanto vale lo sanno da anni ed anni, e di conseguenza si regolano se sia il caso di ripianare o meno le perdite IN BASE alla stima della plusvalenza futura.
> 
> Spero di essere stato il più chiaro possibile. Più "facile" di così faccio fatica. E sto parlando di fatti, non di mie opinioni.


Sei un genio, chissà perché allora nessuno a parte prestanomi strani o cinesi indebitati abbia mai voluto davvero il Milan o l'Inter. 

Magari perché il sistema calcio in cui sono inseriti questi brand è un buco nero irreversibile?

Poi evita la condiscendenza, è da segnalazione, come se dovessi farmi spiegare ste idiozie... 

Poi magari Investcorp era il califfo dei sogni come ci vendono gli scontenti dell'attuale gestione, ma chissà come non ci credo tanto.


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Sei un genio, chissà perché allora nessuno a parte prestanomi strani o cinesi indebitati abbia mai voluto davvero il Milan o l'Inter.
> 
> Magari perché il sistema calcio in cui sono inseriti questi brand è un buco nero irreversibile?
> 
> Poi evita la condiscendenza, è da segnalazione, come se dovessi farmi spiegare ste idiozie...


Ma guarda che non capire niente di finanza non é un delitto. Siamo su un forum del Milan d'altronde. Io quando @Trumpusconi parla di politica estera mi siedo e ascolto, perché non ne so nulla.

Io parlo di fatti. E immaginavo che non avresti risposto.


----------



## claudiop77 (6 Agosto 2022)

La ristrutturazione dei conti del Milan con miglioramento del livello della rosa è stato encomiabile.
Adesso però sarebbe ora di fare un passetto ulteriore.
Non pretendo la luna, mi va bene la politica dei giovani di potenziale.

Lo scorso anno abbiamo avuto problemi in avanti, a parte Leao si creava poco.
Con CDK, Adli e Origi mi auguro vada meglio.
Però abbiamo perso a zero Kessie e Romagnoli, per cui qualcuno va preso in quei ruoli, altrimenti in quei reparti ci indeboliamo. Non possiamo avere i titolari contati e le riserve molto inferiori, è rischioso.
Un giudizio definitivo lo darò solo a fine mercato.

Mercati alla Fassone/Mirabelli non è detto che siano meglio.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che non capire niente di finanza non é un delitto. Siamo su un forum del Milan d'altronde. Io quando @Trumpusconi parla di politica estera mi siedo e ascolto, perché non ne so nulla.
> 
> Io parlo di fatti. E immaginavo che non avresti risposto.


I fatti sono che il Milan migliorato abissalmente, i soldi che ci ha guadagnato Elliott (chissà quanti davvero poi, dato che rimangono dentro con percentuali non chiare) rivendendolo =/ soldi del Milan e non è neanche automatico che uno con soldi infiniti ripiani forever, Suning ha smesso di farlo dal 2020 tipo, vedi le continue cessioni di giocatori. Ho capito il tuo discorso, ma il tuo fatal error è presumere/pretendere che si faccia come dici te, non funziona così e una volta compreso, va accettato. Io ho già passato quella fase un paio d'anni fa, quando non eravamo manco così forti.


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> I fatti sono che il Milan migliorato abissalmente, i soldi che ci ha guadagnato Elliott (chissà quanti davvero poi, dato che rimangono dentro con percentuali non chiare) rivendendolo =/ soldi del Milan e non è neanche automatico che uno con soldi infiniti ripiani forever, Suning ha smesso di farlo dal 2020 tipo, vedi le continue cessioni di giocatori. Ho capito il tuo discorso, ma il tuo fatal error è presumere/pretendere che si faccia come dici te, non funziona così e una volta compreso, va accettato. Io ho già passato quella fase un paio d'anni fa, quando non eravamo manco così forti.


Si ok ma io ti ho spiegato per filo e per segno (e non perché tu sia idiota, ma perché FINGI di non capire pur di non ammettere di avere torto) il motivo per il quale i tuoi due o tre messaggi precedenti non hanno assoluto senso riguardo la gestione del Milan. Funziona ESATTAMENTE tutto come ho cercato di rendere comprensibile a chiunque, non é una mia opinione


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si ok ma io ti ho spiegato per filo e per segno (e non perché tu sia idiota, ma perché FINGI di non capire pur di non ammettere di avere torto) il motivo per il quale i tuoi due o tre messaggi precedenti non hanno assoluto senso riguardo la gestione del Milan. Funziona ESATTAMENTE tutto come ho cercato di rendere comprensibile a chiunque, non é una mia opinione


Ma secondo me anche lì c'è un fatal error: ti presumi che il valore intrinseco del Milan sia una quantità reale e incontestabile e non ci sia un fattore di rischio, mentre così non è vista la non produttività del calcio italiano da...sempre. Elliott essendo un fondo da decine di miliardi ha semplicemente rischiato 300M inizialmente, come per me e te buttare 1-2K...se ti va bene hai fatro jackpot, se no amen.


----------



## Mauricio (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Queste retoriche da 4 soldi hanno stufato. Nessuno dice di ipotecare niente, quindi ripeto, visto che evidente non hai letto, che c é spazio per due colpi da 50 milioni A BILANCIO, SENZA AFFITTARE NIENTE, con ingaggi pesanti, e che non si faranno: il resto sono chiacchiere.


Non è retorica, è la situazione del Barcellona. Compra Lewandowski (più tanti altri) ma non può tesserarlo ufficialmente per la Liga e quindi vendono i diritti degli anni futuri per intascare adesso dei soldini. 
Hanno provato a vendere anche quelli della Champions ma l’UEFA li ha bloccati perchè non è certo che sì qualifichino ogni anno. Tra i due estremi del Milan e del Barcellona c’è il mondo in mezzo, siamo d’accordo, ma abbassare il costo della squadra mantenendo stessa qualità è efficentamento. 
Lo spazio a bilancio c’è, io, Trumpusconi e altri abbiamo fatto mille esempi. Ma se vogliono arrivare al pareggio di bilancio già nel 2023, che possiamo fare? Se ottengono buoni risultati va bene, se si qualificano per la conference league no.


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Forza pareggio bilancio, abbasso Milan. Anche in un topic di numeri -quindi non di opinioni- come questo, mi tocca leggere che bisogna essere contenti di aver ridotto le spese. Che é giusto cosi e che Elliott é fantastico. Pazzesco  come se distribuissero i dividendi fra tifosi
> 
> C'è spazio per due colpi da 50 milioni l'uno con ingaggi pesanti. E non si faranno. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere


Ma se siamo costantemente con il bilancio in rosso pure dopo tutti sti tagli.
Ma per favore....


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me anche lì c'è un fatal error: ti presumi che il valore intrinseco del Milan sia una quantità reale e incontestabile e non ci sia un fattore di rischio, mentre così non è vista la non produttività del calcio italiano da...sempre. Elliott essendo un fondo da decine di miliardi ha semplicemente rischiato 300M inizialmente, come per me e te buttare 1-2K...se ti va bene hai fatro jackpot, se no amen.


Elliott non ha mai voluto direttamente il Milan: era consapevole dell'alta probabilità di ritrovarsi questo asset a caso ed é successo. Avrebbe immediatamente potuto cedere il Milan alla stessa cifra dell'inadempienza di Li e finiva li, MA non conveniva. Ha deciso quindi di assumersi i rischi di impresa (consapevoli degli anni successivi in perdita, ovvi, stimati, inevitabili) perché ha visto una plusvalenza facile e sicura, un affare certo, il contrario di quel che tu credi. Ed infatti, con Cardinale (fingiamo non siano scatole su scatole....) la plusva sarà tremenda


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Queste retoriche da 4 soldi hanno stufato. Nessuno dice di ipotecare niente, quindi ripeto, visto che evidente non hai letto, che c é spazio per due colpi da 50 milioni A BILANCIO, SENZA AFFITTARE NIENTE, con ingaggi pesanti, e che non si faranno: il resto sono chiacchiere.


Presumo tu stia trollando tutti. Il bilancio è pubblico, lo puoi scaricare facilmente e anche dopo il periodo nero covid (-200 milioni) siamo comunque rimasti sui -80. Se arrivi a mettere tu un centinaio di milioni arriviamo sul pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Non è retorica, è la situazione del Barcellona. Compra Lewandowski (più tanti altri) ma non può tesserarlo ufficialmente per la Liga e quindi vendono i diritti degli anni futuri per intascare adesso dei soldini.
> Hanno provato a vendere anche quelli della Champions ma l’UEFA li ha bloccati perchè non è certo che sì qualifichino ogni anno. Tra i due estremi del Milan e del Barcellona c’è il mondo in mezzo, siamo d’accordo, ma abbassare il costo della squadra mantenendo stessa qualità è efficentamento.
> Lo spazio a bilancio c’è, io, Trumpusconi e altri abbiamo fatto mille esempi. Ma se vogliono arrivare al pareggio di bilancio già nel 2023, che possiamo fare? Se ottengono buoni risultati va bene, se si qualificano per la conference league no.


Ecco, Barca e Milan sono i due estremi. Parlare di vendere diritti tv o affittare il campo concorderai con me che é solo una provocazione senza senso, visto che noi non abbiamo bisogno proprio di nulla per chiudere due acquisti della madonna. Cosa manca quindi? La volontà. Questo si contesta. Ci si può almeno lamentare che, con uno spazio a bilancio tale, siano dei tirchi ridicoli? Non possiamo farci nulla certo, almeno parlarne però spero di si


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Elliott non ha mai voluto direttamente il Milan: era consapevole dell'alta probabilità di ritrovarsi questo asset a caso ed é successo. Avrebbe immediatamente potuto cedere il Milan alla stessa cifra dell'inadempienza di Li e finiva li, MA non conveniva. Ha deciso quindi di assumersi i rischi di impresa (consapevoli degli anni successivi in perdita, ovvi, stimati, inevitabili) perché ha visto una plusvalenza facile e sicura, un affare certo, il contrario di quel che tu credi. Ed infatti, con Cardinale (fingiamo non siano scatole su scatole....) la plusva sarà tremenda


Su Redbird, prendila come ti pare, ma tramite conoscenze di mio padre di cfo di un certo livello, la probabilità che sia una scatola per pagare meno tasse è molto alta, da qui il non cambio di gestione sportiva, né l'abbandono del Milan (tenere il 30% vuol dire mantenere una voce molto significativa). Sarà tutto chiaro dopo il fantomatico closing e la nomina dell'ad: se rimane Gazidis non è cambiato niente, se no magari un minimo ecco, ma in generale sarà una gestione in continuità. L'annesso positivo è che si libera per sempre degli ultimi lembi di Arcore (Cerchione e D'Avanzo) e di Yonghong Li, che non a caso stan cercando di arraffare il.possibile ora.


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Presumo tu stia trollando tutti. Il bilancio è pubblico, lo puoi scaricare facilmente e anche dopo il periodo nero covid (-200 milioni) siamo comunque rimasti sui -80. Se arrivi a mettere tu un centinaio di milioni arriviamo sul pareggio di bilancio.


Non sto trollando nessuno. Se "funzionasse" come tu credi, non esisterebbe neanche questo topic. Ti invito a riflettere


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Su Redbird, prendila come ti pare, ma tramite conoscenze di mio padre di cfo di un certo livello, la probabilità che sia una scatola per pagare meno tasse è molto alta, da qui il non cambio di gestione sportiva, né l'abbandono del Milan (tenere il 30% vuol dire mantenere una voce molto significativa). Sarà tutto chiaro dopo il fantomatico closing e la nomina dell'ad: se rimane Gazidis non è cambiato niente, se no magari un minimo ecco, ma in generale sarà una gestione in continuità. L'annesso positivo è che si libera per sempre degli ultimi lembi di Arcore (Cerchione e D'Avanzo) e di Yonghong Li, che non a caso stan cercando di arraffare il.possibile ora.


Su questo siamo d'accordo, lo scrivo da mesi...il punto del discorso però é che sarà plusvalenza, reale o fittizia poco importa. Spero tu abbia capito i miei post che vogliono solo avvicinarsi il più possibile alla realtà dei fatti.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Su questo siamo d'accordo, lo scrivo da mesi...il punto del discorso però é che sarà plusvalenza, reale o fittizia poco importa. Spero tu abbia capito i miei post che vogliono solo avvicinarsi il più possibile alla realtà dei fatti.


Si ma non dubito che tu voglia il bene del Milan, come tutti qua, però secondo me esageri nel valutare l'operato di Elliott, che al netto degli interessi finanziari poco chiari e poco nobili, ha comunque riassettato la società in molto meno tempo chiunque di noi si aspettasse. Son passati solo 4 anni da quando si rinnovava Romagna a 6M e si prendeva Halilovic...


----------



## Dexter (6 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Si ma non dubito che tu voglia il bene del Milan, come tutti qua, però secondo me esageri nel valutare l'operato di Elliott, che al netto degli interessi finanziari poco chiari e poco nobili, ha comunque riassettato la società in molto meno tempo chiunque di noi si aspettasse. Son passati solo 4 anni da quando si rinnovava Romagna a 6M e si prendeva Halilovic...


Io valuto l'operato tenendo a mente che é stato fatto tutto nel loro interesse economico (e basta). Poi che le cose siano andate meglio del previsto é un merito attribuibile solo ed unicamente alla dirigenza. Il riassetto dei conti della società faceva tutto parte del piano plusvalenza, avessimo fatto sesti per due anni di fila cambiava poco e niente del progetto credimi


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non sto trollando nessuno. Se "funzionasse" come tu credi, non esisterebbe neanche questo topic. Ti invito a riflettere


Non c'è granché a cui credere. La matematica non è una opinione. Puoi dirmi che per quanto ti riguarda Elliott o Redbird dovrebbero spendere di più per il bene del Milan e ok, sarei d'accordo con te ma non puoi dire che ci sia spazio per degli acquisti. Son 3 anni che immettono soldi (e non pochi eh!), sperare che ne immettano altri ci può stare, pretenderlo non lo è.
Ho letto l'esempio della villa. L'esempio in termini numerici ci sta anche. Ovviamente pagano l'IMU nella speranza di vendere bene la villa ma... altrettanto ovviamente non è che ogni anno ristrutturano tutto! Fino ad ora per me sono stati fin troppo bravi (e fortunati) e non si può dare i meriti a convenienza alla dirigenza e i demeriti alla proprietà (tanto più che i dirigenti li ha scelti elliott).


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

Signori, ma un rinnovo di Kessie a 6milioni per 4 anni, quanto ci sarebbe costato?
siamo sicuri che sia sempre più conveniente non rinnovare?
il dubbio mi viene perchè i sostituti non arrivano mai facilmente..


----------



## Prealpi (7 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Signori, ma un rinnovo di Kessie a 6milioni per 4 anni, quanto ci sarebbe costato?
> siamo sicuri che sia sempre più conveniente non rinnovare?
> il dubbio mi viene perchè i sostituti non arrivano mai facilmente..


Credo che i problemi principali erano almeno due, le commissioni al suo agente molto alte e il fatto che se davi quei soldi a Kessie, poi a cascata dovevi aumentare considerevolmente il monte stipendi, e questo per svariati motivi non è nelle loro corde. Probabilmente hanno valutato che a livello economico e in parte tecnico era meglio seguire un altra strada


----------



## Masanijey (7 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Signori, ma un rinnovo di Kessie a 6milioni per 4 anni, quanto ci sarebbe costato?
> siamo sicuri che sia sempre più conveniente non rinnovare?
> il dubbio mi viene perchè i sostituti non arrivano mai facilmente..


Se non sbaglio, senza agevolazioni sarebbe pesato per circa 12M annui.
Prendere Renato per fare un esempio sarebbe pesato a bilancio tra i 6 e i 7 (compreso il cartellino).
Certo adesso bisogna vedere chi andiamo a prendere e se davvero il "risparmio è guadagno"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Da testa di serie l'obiettivo dovrebbe esser almeno i quarti


Cosa centra?
Liverpool ad esempio non lo é, cosí come Chelsea, Barca, Atletico….

nelle 8 migliori squadre d’Europa, teoricamente city, Liverpool, Chelsea, Real, Barca, Bayern e PSG prenotano 7 posti.

l’ultimo (o il penultimo se il sorteggio apre buchi) é una lotta tra le 4 italiane, Arsenal, Porto, Ajax, Lipsia, Dortmund, Benfica, piú Le altre rivelazioni hSalisburgo, francesi).

ci si puó arrivare ma é piú facile rivincere lo,scudetto.


----------



## livestrong (7 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Cosa centra?
> Liverpool ad esempio non lo é, cosí come Chelsea, Barca, Atletico….
> 
> nelle 8 migliori squadre d’Europa, teoricamente city, Liverpool, Chelsea, Real, Barca, Bayern e PSG prenotano 7 posti.
> ...


Se sei testa di serie hai più probabilità di avere un girone più semplice. Bayern, Real, PSG, City, sei certo di non trovartele nel girone. In seconda fascia gli spauracchi sono Chelsea, Barcellona, Liverpool, poi ci sono Siviglia, Tottenham, Lipsia, Atletico assolutamente a portata. Rispetto alle possibili avversarie che becchi essendo in seconda fascia non c'è paragone. Poi chiaramente dipende dal sorteggio, ma se parti col vantaggio di esser testa di serie l'obiettivo dovrebbero esser i quarti di finale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Se sei testa di serie hai più probabilità di avere un girone più semplice. Bayern, Real, PSG, City, sei certo di non trovartele nel girone. In seconda fascia gli spauracchi sono Chelsea, Barcellona, Liverpool, poi ci sono Siviglia, Tottenham, Lipsia, Atletico assolutamente a portata. Rispetto alle possibili avversarie che becchi essendo in seconda fascia non c'è paragone. Poi chiaramente dipende dal sorteggio, ma *se parti col vantaggio di esser testa di serie l'obiettivo dovrebbero esser i quarti di finale*



Obiettivo minimo.
Con un pizzico di fortuna si potrebbe andare ancora più avanti


----------



## livestrong (7 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Obiettivo minimo.
> Con un pizzico di fortuna si potrebbe andare ancora più avanti


Chiaro che se ti presenti con Krunic a centrocampo diventa pericoloso pure il Brugge in 4' fascia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Chiaro che se ti presenti con Krunic a centrocampo diventa pericoloso pure il Brugge in 4' fascia



E perchè mai ? per molti krunic è considerato un campione e per questo motivo non dobbiamo acquistare altri giocatori a centrocampo  

io so solo che arrivare 3° nel girone (o nuovamente 4°) sarebbe un fallimento sotto tutti i punti di vista,soprattutto visto e considerato che partiamo dalla 1° fascia.
Sarebbe il fallimento dei "pezzenti".


----------



## Mauricio (7 Agosto 2022)

Faccio un breve ot perchè non è il thread dei gironi champions: con i criteri d’oggi, il Milan si può beccare un girone con Liverpool e Dortmund più chissà quale mina vagante della quarta fascia. E allo stesso tempo ci potrebbe essere girone con Eintracht, Siviglia e Marsiglia. 
Puntare agli ottavi assolutamente, i quarti sarebbero un plus.


----------



## livestrong (7 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Faccio un breve ot perchè non è il thread dei gironi champions: con i criteri d’oggi, il Milan si può beccare un girone con Liverpool e Dortmund più chissà quale mina vagante della quarta fascia. E allo stesso tempo ci potrebbe essere girone con Eintracht, Siviglia e Marsiglia.
> Puntare agli ottavi assolutamente, i quarti sarebbero un plus.


E' un discorso di probabilità. Quel che dici tu è esatto, ma statisticamente è più probabile trovare un girone semplice essendo in 1' fascia (altrimenti manco ci sarebbe la suddivisione). Io sinceramente non capisco perchè negare l'evidenza, boh. Vabbè.


----------



## Mauricio (7 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> E' un discorso di probabilità. Quel che dici tu è esatto, ma statisticamente è più probabile trovare un girone semplice essendo in 1' fascia (altrimenti manco ci sarebbe la suddivisione). Io sinceramente non capisco perchè negare l'evidenza, boh. Vabbè.


Parliamo di statistica allora: in seconda fascia chi è allo stesso livello o sotto il Milan? Siviglia e Lipsia? Le altre 5 (tolta Juve ovviamente) sono delle ottime squadre. Per cui si ha la probabilità di pescare bene solo per il 28%. In pratica quasi 3 volte su 4 peschi male. 
In terza fascia si dovrebbe pescare bene (a parte Dortmund e Leverkusen, che rappresenterebbero però un 30% di probabilità). 
La quarta fascia è tutta da fare, ma c’è già il Bruges che non è proprio una squadra di scappati di casa.
Questi sono i numeri, e come vedi la probabilità di avere un girone ostico non sono proprio basse.


----------



## livestrong (7 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Parliamo di statistica allora: in seconda fascia chi è allo stesso livello o sotto il Milan? Siviglia e Lipsia? Le altre 5 (tolta Juve ovviamente) sono delle ottime squadre. Per cui si ha la probabilità di pescare bene solo per il 28%. In pratica quasi 3 volte su 4 peschi male.
> In terza fascia si dovrebbe pescare bene (a parte Dortmund e Leverkusen, che rappresenterebbero però un 30% di probabilità).
> La quarta fascia è tutta da fare, ma c’è già il Bruges che non è proprio una squadra di scappati di casa.
> Questi sono i numeri, e come vedi la probabilità di avere un girone ostico non sono proprio basse.


Dico la mia un'ultima volta, poi chiudo ot:

In seconda fascia di un altro livello ci sono il Liverpool che è la squadra più forte, Chelsea e Barcellona un gradino sotto, con le altre te la giochi ampiamente: c'è il 57% di chance di beccare una squadra a livello pari del Milan, 43% di trovare una di quelle 3. Un Milan ipoteticamente in 2' fascia avrebbe rischiato (sempre al 57%, visto che nello scenario ipotetico ci sarebbe anche l'italiana campione d'italia da considerare) di trovarsi Real, City, PSG e Bayern: squadre della stessa categoria di cui fa parte il Liverpool (per cui un gradino sopra a Chelsea e Barcellona secondo me, contro cui parti sfavorito ma non certamente sconfitto, per vari motivi che non sto qua a elencare). Chiaramente queste valutazione valgono nel momento in cui sai di esser testa di serie e fai un mercato adeguato. Ribadisco: se ti presenti con Krunic titolare in champions anche il Brugge è pericoloso. L'errore sta (è stato) nel non puntare a rinforzare la rosa adeguatamente sfruttando la condizione di testa di serie, che l'anno prossimo non è assolutamente certo venga replicata. Potremmo tranquillamente essere in 3' fascia l'anno prossimo, se non si dovesse rivincere lo scudetto e non si andasse avanti in champions.

Infine, al di là dei numeri, una considerazione: non capisco i motivi del non avere ambizioni, da tifosi. Stiamo tifando il Milan, non la Pergolettese... Se manco da campioni d'italia si può dire di dover puntare ai quarti di finale (ricordiamo che la Juve l'anno scorso non ci è arrivata solo perchè si è suicidata)...


----------



## jumpy65 (10 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Dico la mia un'ultima volta, poi chiudo ot:
> 
> In seconda fascia di un altro livello ci sono il Liverpool che è la squadra più forte, Chelsea e Barcellona un gradino sotto, con le altre te la giochi ampiamente: c'è il 57% di chance di beccare una squadra a livello pari del Milan, 43% di trovare una di quelle 3. Un Milan ipoteticamente in 2' fascia avrebbe rischiato (sempre al 57%, visto che nello scenario ipotetico ci sarebbe anche l'italiana campione d'italia da considerare) di trovarsi Real, City, PSG e Bayern: squadre della stessa categoria di cui fa parte il Liverpool (per cui un gradino sopra a Chelsea e Barcellona secondo me, contro cui parti sfavorito ma non certamente sconfitto, per vari motivi che non sto qua a elencare). Chiaramente queste valutazione valgono nel momento in cui sai di esser testa di serie e fai un mercato adeguato. Ribadisco: se ti presenti con Krunic titolare in champions anche il Brugge è pericoloso. L'errore sta (è stato) nel non puntare a rinforzare la rosa adeguatamente sfruttando la condizione di testa di serie, che l'anno prossimo non è assolutamente certo venga replicata. Potremmo tranquillamente essere in 3' fascia l'anno prossimo, se non si dovesse rivincere lo scudetto e non si andasse avanti in champions.
> 
> Infine, al di là dei numeri, una considerazione: non capisco i motivi del non avere ambizioni, da tifosi. Stiamo tifando il Milan, non la Pergolettese... Se manco da campioni d'italia si può dire di dover puntare ai quarti di finale (ricordiamo che la Juve l'anno scorso non ci è arrivata solo perchè si è suicidata)...


solo due cose. 
Pimo: 
Arrivare agli ottavi è doveroso. Sui quarti dipende dal sorteggio può essere favorevole (snche se la juve ha avuto sorteggi favorevoli e ha fatto figuracce) o sfavorevoli come l'inter l'anno scorso che ha beccato la più forte in assoluto. Su numeri così bassi il calcolo delle probabilità ha poco senso.
Secondo: non è che krunic sia così scarso come lo dipingete eh...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> solo due cose.
> Pimo:
> Arrivare agli ottavi è doveroso. Sui quarti dipende dal sorteggio può essere favorevole (snche se la juve ha avuto sorteggi favorevoli e ha fatto figuracce) o sfavorevoli come l'inter l'anno scorso che ha beccato la più forte in assoluto. Su numeri così bassi il calcolo delle probabilità ha poco senso.
> Secondo: non è che krunic sia così scarso come lo dipingete eh...


E' doveroso pretendere una crescita 'europea' di questi ragazzi ma nulla è dovuto o scontato, dopotutto abbiamo una squadra giovane a cui manca esperienza internazionale.
A questi livelli conta soprattutto l'abitudine a giocare certe partite.
Speriamo di arrivare almeno tra le prime 16 d'europa quest'anno per acquisire conoscenze e consapevolezze nuove.

Non abbiamo preso top players che ci possano guidare ma giovani che devono crescere coi nostri e assieme ai nostri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 5 AGOSTO 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOTomori5,14,4*9,500*21,6De Ketelaere2,887*9,780*35Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1_Caldara_23,7*5,700*7,4Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Florenzi3,90,9*4,800*2,5Origi4,590*4,590*0Messias22,25*4,250*4,5Tonali2,222*4,220*8Calabria4,10*4,100*0Kjaer3,20,614*3,814*1,2Saelemakers2,61,205*3,805*2,8Krunic2,0351,72*3,755*3,5Bakayoko3,10,5*3,600*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,21,6*2,800*6,4Diaz0,91,5*2,400*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Ibrahimovic2,20*2,200*0Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Pobega1,90*1,900*0Mirante1,30*1,300*0Lazetic0,51*1,500*3,5Gabbia1,50*1,500*0Kalulu0,780,229*1,009*0,8_Maldini_0,30*0,300*0_Colombo_0,30*0,300*0_Brescianini_00*0,100*0*TOTALE**73,5**46,9**120,380*
> ...


Conti aggiornati con rinnovo di Tomori (che riduce di circa 400k il suo costo rosa annuo) e prestito di Brescianini.
Lo spazio a bilancio cresce ancora, in attesa dell'uscita di bakayoko...


----------



## Mauricio (16 Agosto 2022)

Grazie @Trumpusconi, come detto riesco solo da pc ad aggiornare la tabella, da mobile non riesco. E la postazione “fissa” la uso molto poco.


----------



## Mauricio (28 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 28/08/22
> 
> ...


AGGIORNAMENTO

Eccomi scusate, ho inserito rinnovo di Tomori (che paradossalmente riduce il peso a bilancio per un milione scarso), ed ho aggiunto Thiaw ipotizzando costo di 6 milioni, 5 anni di contratto e circa 800 mila euro netti di stipendio. 
Payroll vs 2021 -25 milioni circa. Manca l'ultimo tassello, ovvero out Bakayako e dentro un centrocampista utile alla causa. Vediamo se negli ultimi giorni di mercato c'è una notizia positiva.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 5 AGOSTO 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOTomori5,14,4*9,500*21,6De Ketelaere2,887*9,780*35Leao2,2125,908*8,120*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Maignan3,33,166*6,466*12,5Rebic5,0751,34*6,415*4,0Bennacer2,7753,436*6,211*7,1_Caldara_23,7*5,700*7,4Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Dest4,980*4,980*0 (prestito)Florenzi3,90,9*4,800*2,5Origi4,590*4,590*0Messias22,25*4,250*4,5Tonali2,222*4,220*8Calabria4,10*4,100*0Kjaer3,20,614*3,814*1,2Saelemakers2,61,205*3,805*2,8Krunic2,0351,72*3,755*3,5Vranckx1,652*3,650*2 (prestito)Bakayoko3,10,5*3,600*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,21,6*2,800*6,4Diaz0,91,5*2,400*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Thiaw1,051,2*2,250*6Ibrahimovic2,20*2,200*0Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Pobega1,90*1,900*0Mirante1,30*1,300*0Lazetic0,51*1,500*3,5Gabbia1,50*1,500*0Kalulu0,780,229*1,009*0,8_Maldini_0,30*0,300*0_Colombo_0,30*0,300*0_Brescianini_00*0,100*0*TOTALE**81,2**50,1**131,260*
> ...


Ecco il prospetto di bilancio finale del mercato estivo 2022 con un mio breve commento a margine.
Che dire, riguardo i conti sono stati ineccepibili come sempre e c'è molto spazio per rinnovi agevoli.
Spero che la nuova proprietà formulerà offerte congrue per blindare i nostri assi (e che NON rinnovi Krunic)

Ah, ovviamente specifico che le mie stime variano leggermente rispetto a quelle di Mauricio per 2/3 milioni in più, è probabile che il vero Payroll sia quindi da qualche parte tra i 127 e i 133 milioni di euro al momento


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

se rinnovano tutti quelli citati (tranne Krunic ovviamente) il mercato diventa un pò più digeribile.
C'è modo di sapere come chiuderemo il bilancio? se in pari o con qualche debito? mi basta una previsione


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se rinnovano tutti quelli citati (tranne Krunic ovviamente) il mercato diventa un pò più digeribile.
> C'è modo di sapere come chiuderemo il bilancio? se in pari o con qualche debito? mi basta una previsione


Ipotizzando una nuova qualificazione CL e il superamento dei gironi più 15/20 milioni di payroll in più tra rinnovi ed eventuali arrivi a gennaio credo siamo nell'ottica del pareggio di bilancio o al limite di una perdita contenuto intorno ai -10/20 milioni 
Certo, con qualche partnership interessante portata da redbird la situazione potrebbe migliorare ulteriormente.
L'impressione è che questa sarà l'ultima stagione in cui potremmo registrare perdite, seppur contenute


----------



## jumpy65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ipotizzando una nuova qualificazione CL e il superamento dei gironi più 15/20 milioni di payroll in più tra rinnovi ed eventuali arrivi a gennaio credo siamo nell'ottica del pareggio di bilancio o al limite di una perdita contenuto intorno ai -10/20 milioni
> Certo, con qualche partnership interessante portata da redbird la situazione potrebbe migliorare ulteriormente.
> L'impressione è che questa sarà l'ultima stagione in cui potremmo registrare perdite, seppur contenute


da gennaio dovremmo avere il nuovo contratto con puma e sperabilmente ci aspetta la rinegoziazione con fly emirates che come main sponsor contribuisce molto poco alla causa. La CL è fondamentale per i diritti tv, con poche partite permette di incassare più diritti dell'intero campionato di serie A. Vedremo se si riuscirà a racimolare qualcosa sul mercato americano, poi loro sono maestri nel far funzionare il merchandising mentre noi siamo pulcini in quel settore. Un fatturato vicino ai 400 milioni ci permetterebbe di iniziare a svoltare anche in termini di payroll e di costo rosa in generale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *PROSPETTO BILANCIO 1 SETTEMBRE 2022*
> 
> 
> GIOCATOREINGAGGIO LORDOAMMORTAMENTOCOSTO TOT. ANNUORESIDUO A BILANCIOTomori4,594,4*8,990*21,6De Ketelaere2,886,4*9,280*32Leao1,835,908*7,738*11,8Theo Hernandez5,242,422*7,662*9,7Maignan3,673,166*6,836*12,5Rebic4,591,34*5,930*4,0Bennacer2,783,4*6,180*6,8_Caldara_05*5,000*10Giroud4,590,5*5,090*0,5Dest4,980*4,980*0 (prestito)Florenzi5,550,9*6,450*2,7Origi5,240*5,240*0Messias1,852,25*4,100*4,5Tonali2,221,4*3,620*5,6Calabria3,70*3,700*0Kjaer1,970,614*2,594*1,2Saelemakers1,311,205*2,515*2,8Krunic2,041,72*3,760*3,5Vranckx1,972*3,970*2 (prestito)Bakayoko4,630,5*5,130*0,5 (prestito)Adli1,051,6*2,650*6,4Diaz0,661,5*2,160*1,5 (prestito)Ballo Tourè1,311,05*2,360*3,2Thiaw1,051,2*2,250*6Ibrahimovic1,970*1,970*0Tatarusanu1,570,342*1,912*0,3Pobega1,850*1,850*0Mirante1,290*1,290*0Lazetic0,331*1,330*3,5Gabbia1,480*1,480*0Kalulu0,790,229*1,019*0,8_Maldini_00*0*0_Colombo_00*0*0_Brescianini_00*0*0*TOTALE**78,93**49,5**128,430*
> ...


Sono uscite le stime di calcio e finanza sugli stipendi, poi ho sistemato qualche ammortamento leggermente impreciso. 
Buone notizie, il costo rosa si aggira intorno ai 128 milioni e spiccioli.
Da notare tre cose

1) Bakayoko non gode del decreto crescita ergo ci costa ben 5,1 milioni annui totali. Uno sproposito.
2) Caldara purtroppo va considerato il rinnovo nel 2021 e non quest'anno, quindi l'ammortamento annuo sale a 5 milioni, cifra che ci servirà il prossimo anno per non fare minus. In compenso lo stipendio è interamente pagato dallo spezia, così come quelli di Colombo Maldini e Brescianini 
3) Florenzi è il giocatore che al lordo ci costa di più (5,5) visto che è stato confermato il suo stipendio da 3 milioni annui senza decreto crescita. Inutile dire che a queste cifre è folle tenerlo. 

Diventano quindi imperative al piu presto possibile le cessioni di Florenzi, Caldara e Bakayoko che in 3 (non considerando l'ingaggio pagato dallo spezia) occupano quasi 20 milioni di payroll.


----------



## Giofa (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono uscite le stime di calcio e finanza sugli stipendi, poi ho sistemato qualche ammortamento leggermente impreciso.
> Buone notizie, il costo rosa si aggira intorno ai 128 milioni e spiccioli.
> Da notare tre cose
> 
> ...


Ho un dubbio su Bakayoko: non è che sfrutti il decreto crescita se conclude la stagione da noi?


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ho un dubbio su Bakayoko: non è che sfrutti il decreto crescita se conclude la stagione da noi?


Si credo anche io, diciamo che quella stima è ad oggi e andrà riparametrata se conclude la stagione con noi (improbabile)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono uscite le stime di calcio e finanza sugli stipendi, poi ho sistemato qualche ammortamento leggermente impreciso.
> Buone notizie, il costo rosa si aggira intorno ai 128 milioni e spiccioli.
> Da notare tre cose
> 
> ...



il riscatto con rinnovo di Florenzi a 3 milioni netti è qualcosa di folle. poi stiamo qui a tirare il milione per i leao


----------



## Pungiglione (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono uscite le stime di calcio e finanza sugli stipendi, poi ho sistemato qualche ammortamento leggermente impreciso.
> Buone notizie, il costo rosa si aggira intorno ai 128 milioni e spiccioli.
> Da notare tre cose
> 
> ...


Che schifezza 120 milioni, il Milan trattato con un budget da Lazzie qualsiasi. 150 sarebbe il minimo sindacale, un costo onesto sarebbe 200 milioni

P.s Sempre un ottimo lavoro, grazie!


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si credo anche io, diciamo che quella stima è ad oggi e andrà riparametrata se conclude la stagione con noi (improbabile)


Bakayoko non gode né potrà godere del decreto crescita perché quando è arrivato in Italia al Napoli NON aveva 2 anni consecutivi all'estero (nel 18/19 giocava x il milan). Allo stato nemmeno Dest gode del decreti crescita perché è in prestito x un anno, pertanto il suo lordo dovrebbe essere intorno ai 7 milioni


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Settembre 2022)

Su calcio e finanzia risulta dopo il calciomercato un saldo di -12 milioni (ovvero il costo annuo della squadra salito di 12 milioni rispetto ad anno scorso)

Considerato che anno scorso si è chiuso in Rosso il bilancio aver ulteriormente alzato il costo della rosa di 12 milioni alla fine non corrisponde ai “ci sarebbero ancora 50 mln da spendere” per pareggiare i costi di anno scorso.

se questi 12 milioni sono corretti e se ipotizziamo una chiusura del bilancio di quest’anno sui -30 milioni circa (escludendo la cessione di casa Milan che è una tantum) significa per chiudere in pari il bilancio dover incrementare i ricavi rispetto ad anno scorso di circa 45 milioni.

15/20 in più li puoi recuperare arrivando agli ottavi in champions, gli altri 25/30 servono necessariamente nuovi sponsor che non so se ci sono o meno.
Ci sarebbe la rescissione di baka a aiutare qualcosina, ma difficile ormai accada anche se in Turchia il mercato è aperto. 

Era per dire che il famoso pareggio di bilancio nel 2023 anche senza far un mercato fragoroso non è così scontato


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> *Su calcio e finanzia risulta dopo il calciomercato un saldo di -12 milioni (ovvero il costo annuo della squadra salito di 12 milioni rispetto ad anno scorso)*
> 
> Considerato che anno scorso si è chiuso in Rosso il bilancio aver ulteriormente alzato il costo della rosa di 12 milioni alla fine non corrisponde ai “ci sarebbero ancora 50 mln da spendere” per pareggiare i costi di anno scorso.
> 
> ...


Questa è una sciocchezza clamorosa e lo prova questo topic 
Il costo rosa, senza Bakayoko, scende di circa 20 milioni rispetto allo scorso anno


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> .


Non si può, rimuovilo
Comunque avevo letto


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non si può, rimuovilo
> Comunque avevo letto


Li parla di incremento di 12 milioni de costo annuo per La Rosa che non è affatto poco… se i numeri sono giusti.

se ci aggiungi -30 bilancio 
- 12 ulteriori costi
Per arrivare a 0 serve aumentare i ricavi da un anno all altro di 45 milioni, considerato che i ricavi sei stato sui 300 circa complessivi significa che o si incrementano i ricavi del 15% (sogno di ogni azienda)
Oppure anche con questo mercato con il freno a meno tirato chiuderemo il 2023 ancora in negativo


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Li parla di incremento di 12 milioni de costo annuo per La Rosa che non è affatto poco… se i numeri sono giusti.
> 
> se ci aggiungi -30 bilancio
> - 12 ulteriori costi
> ...


Io davvero non mi spiego da dove pescano questo +12 ai costi quando tutti i conti confermano il -15 circa


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io davvero non mi spiego da dove pescano questo +12 ai costi quando tutti i conti confermano il -15 circa


Da -15 a + 12 sui costi ballano 30 milioni/anno non poco ahaha 
Bisogna capire i numeri reali perché le valutazioni cambiano in base alle sue prospettive secondo me.


----------



## jumpy65 (2 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Da -15 a + 12 sui costi ballano 30 milioni/anno non poco ahaha
> Bisogna capire i numeri reali perché le valutazioni cambiano in base alle sue prospettive secondo me.


a prima vista calcio e finanza non tiene conto degli ammortamenti residui dei giocatori, che sono si 0 a fine anno ma l'anno scorso erano a bilancio. Non tiene conto del costo di ibra florenzi e messias dello scorso anno. Insomma si sono dimenticati un po di cose. Non mettendo i totali anche dei giocatori in carico è anche difficile capire come facciano i conti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> a prima vista calcio e finanza non tiene conto degli ammortamenti residui dei giocatori, che sono si 0 a fine anno ma l'anno scorso erano a bilancio. Non tiene conto del costo di ibra florenzi e messias dello scorso anno. Insomma si sono dimenticati un po di cose. Non mettendo i totali anche dei giocatori in carico è anche difficile capire come facciano i conti.


Si infatti, direi che questo nostro topic è molto piu completo e attendibile 
Loro sono validi solo sugli stipendi


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Settembre 2022)

Caldara e Bakayoko continuano a flagellare il bilancio, uno è un errore antico, l'altro è tutto dell'attuale gestione, Florenzi comunque non penso proprio lo vogliano far fuori, viene portato in palmo di mano dall'ambiente. Certo, mi aspettavo dei costi un po' più bassi.


----------



## Mauricio (2 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 02/09/22
> 
> ...



Concordo con @Trumpusconi e @jumpy65 , calcioefinanza ha dimenticato gli ammortamenti degli anni precedenti, per questo dicono che i costi sono aumentati. Ma non è vero, io con la mia tabella, come si vede, ho costi totali maggiori di 4 milioni circa rispetto a Trumpusconi. Per cui siamo lì, i conti sono questi, milione più, milione meno.

Che dire, risparmio di circa 15 milioni rispetto l'anno scorso, e potenzialmente la rosa è più forte. Ma ci son troppi giocatori, anno prossimo è assolutamente necessario rispedire al mittente Baka e Diaz (risparmio di 6 milioni circa).
Direi inoltre di lasciar scadere Ibra, Tata, Mirante (e son altri 6 milioni) e di mandare a giocare Lazetic. La rosa scenderebbe a 25 giocatori, se venissero riscattati Vranckx e Dest (con il loro riscatto il costo della rosa aumenterebbe di circa 6 milioni, per cui coperto senza problemi).
Mancherebbe un secondo portiere italiano, assolutamente necessario per le liste. E la rosa sarebbe di 26 elementi, praticamente perfetta.
A quel punto, sarebbe sufficiente sostituire Ballo con un altro giocatore utile alle liste e cedere uno tra Messias e Saelaemakers acquistanto un giocatore di livello. Probabilmente i costi totali aumenterebbero di 5 milioni annui (un paio di milioni per portiere di riserva, il terzino sinistro ipotizzo stesso costo di Ballo e l'ala destra costerebbe come CDK), ma si farebbe un ulteriore step nella rosa.

Faccio notare infine che se venisse confermato quanto appena ipotizzato, lasciando partire i nonnetti Ibra, Tata e Mirante, l'età media della squadra sarebbe ai limiti della primavera! Ma sarebbe molto competitiva, per cui si potrebbe davvero aprire un ciclio


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Concordo con @Trumpusconi e @jumpy65 , calcioefinanza ha dimenticato gli ammortamenti degli anni precedenti, per questo dicono che i costi sono aumentati. Ma non è vero, io con la mia tabella, come vede, ho costi totali maggiori di 4 milioni circa rispetto a Trumpusconi. Per cui siamo lì, i conti sono questi, milione più, milione meno.
> 
> Che dire, risparmio di circa 15 milioni rispetto l'anno scorso, e potenzialmente la rosa è più forte. Ma ci son troppi giocatori, anno prossimo è assolutamente necessario rispedire al mittente Baka e Diaz (risparmio di 6 milioni circa).
> Direi inoltre di lasciar scadere Ibra, Tata, Mirante (e son altri 6 milioni) e di mandare a giocare Lazetic. La rosa scenderebbe a 25 giocatori, se venissero riscattati Vranckx e Dest (con il loro riscatto il costo della rosa aumenterebbe di circa 6 milioni, per cui coperto senza problemi).
> ...


Concordo su tutto, credo mancherebbe però anche una punta centrale finalmente giovane (l'anno prossimo anche Giroud potrebbe salutarci) e quella potrebbe costare un bel po' ma giocare tutto l'anno col solo Origi sarebbe una follia. Potrebbero provare a fare un operazione come quella di Giroud o di Ibra acquistando una vecchia volpe a poco prezzo ma spero vivamente che non lo facciano. Come detto benissimo da te manca davvero poco per completare un lavoro al momento quasi perfetto.


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2022)

Aiuto, ma C&F ha fatto un bordello incredibile  

Hanno cercato di fare un analisi dei costi incrementale, e ci sta, ma poi hanno toppato metà delle robe. Mancano i risparmi sulle quote di ammortamento sui P0, si sono dimenticati che lo stipendio di Florenzi c'era già lo scorso e quindi nella loro logica non va considerato (idem Messias) ecc. 

Bocciati in pieno.

Alla fine era giusta la teoria secondo cui col closing il mandato della proprietà era quello di non incrementare il costo della rosa rispetto al bilancio di fine giugno per non costringere Elliott e RB a rivedere gli accordi economici.

Anche sugli stipendi loro comunque si basano su quello che riporta la stampa (tipo le varie tabelle che fa la Gazzetta ad inizio stagione) che non sono mai accurate visto che poi ogni squadra ha cifre nettamente superiori nei bilanci. Servono più che altro per avere un'idea sui trend del monte ingaggio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Aiuto, ma C&F ha fatto un bordello incredibile
> 
> Hanno cercato di fare un analisi dei costi incrementale, e ci sta, ma poi hanno toppato metà delle robe. Mancano i risparmi sulle quote di ammortamento sui P0, si sono dimenticati che lo stipendio di Florenzi c'era già lo scorso e quindi nella loro logica non va considerato (idem Messias) ecc.
> 
> ...


Io comunque non finirò mai di stupirmi della qualità che si trova sul Milan in questo forum.
Sono convintissimo che sia al primo posto nelle fonti di molti giornalisti, ben piu di siti di "notizie" apparentemente più accreditati


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2022)

Che ne dite di aprire un thread del genere per il prossimo mercato? Magari analizzando possibili cessioni ed acquisti


----------



## Mauricio (3 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Che ne dite di aprire un thread del genere per il prossimo mercato? Magari analizzando possibili cessioni ed acquisti


Urca ci porteremo avantissimo con il lavoro. 
Volevo aspettare qualche mese, è appena finito quello estivo.

Comunque si, io con @Trumpusconi mi proporrei come redattore per C&F per articoli finanziari sul Milan! Poi è palese che i giornalisti lèggano questo forum. Molte volte qui circola un nome e dopo poco compare sui giornali.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io comunque non finirò mai di stupirmi della qualità che si trova sul Milan in questo forum.
> Sono convintissimo che sia al primo posto nelle fonti di molti giornalisti, ben piu di siti di "notizie" apparentemente più accreditati


è una fonte troppo comoda MW diciamolo, apparte la quantità di notizie c'è pure cura nello stanare le fake news.


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Concordo con @Trumpusconi e @jumpy65 , calcioefinanza ha dimenticato gli ammortamenti degli anni precedenti, per questo dicono che i costi sono aumentati. Ma non è vero, io con la mia tabella, come si vede, ho costi totali maggiori di 4 milioni circa rispetto a Trumpusconi. Per cui siamo lì, i conti sono questi, milione più, milione meno.
> 
> Che dire, risparmio di circa 15 milioni rispetto l'anno scorso, e potenzialmente la rosa è più forte. Ma ci son troppi giocatori, anno prossimo è assolutamente necessario rispedire al mittente Baka e Diaz (risparmio di 6 milioni circa).
> Direi inoltre di lasciar scadere Ibra, Tata, Mirante (e son altri 6 milioni) e di mandare a giocare Lazetic. La rosa scenderebbe a 25 giocatori, se venissero riscattati Vranckx e Dest (con il loro riscatto il costo della rosa aumenterebbe di circa 6 milioni, per cui coperto senza problemi).
> ...


la mia speranza è che qualcuno dei nuovi o dei "vecchi" esploda come la scorsa stagione kalulu tonali e in qualche modo leao anche se era annunciato. Io confido in saele ad esempio e da valutare adli che a mio avviso giocherà mezzala destra in alternativa a saele e messias. Su portiere sicuro per theo credo che dest potrebbe ricoprire anche quel ruolo. Se non esplodono lazetic/colombo/nasti dovremo tuffarci sulla punta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Che ne dite di aprire un thread del genere per il prossimo mercato? Magari analizzando possibili cessioni ed acquisti


Sicuramente lo faremo ma magari durante la pausa mondiali


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Li parla di incremento di 12 milioni de costo annuo per La Rosa che non è affatto poco… se i numeri sono giusti.
> 
> se ci aggiungi -30 bilancio
> - 12 ulteriori costi
> ...


Se non ho capito male sono aumentati gli stipendi netti, ma grazie al fatto di aver comprato solo all'estero è diminuito il costo degli stipendi lordi. Poi dovrebbero essere diminuito i costo degli ammortamenti dei cartellini


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2022)

Scrivo qua perchè non so dove scrivere..
Qualcuno sa se ci sono siti che possono permettermi di cercare, ad esempio, terzini destri nati dal 1997 in poi, alti più di 180 cm, che hanno segnato più gol e assist in campionato e in coppa dal 2018 ad oggi? Ho provato su transfermarkt ma non ci sono tutti i filtri che mi interessano


----------



## Giofa (3 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Scrivo qua perchè non so dove scrivere..
> Qualcuno sa se ci sono siti che possono permettermi di cercare, ad esempio, terzini destri nati dal 1997 in poi, alti più di 180 cm, che hanno segnato più gol e assist in campionato e in coppa dal 2018 ad oggi? Ho provato su transfermarkt ma non ci sono tutti i filtri che mi interessano


Devi chiedere l'algoritmo a cardinale


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Scrivo qua perchè non so dove scrivere..
> Qualcuno sa se ci sono siti che possono permettermi di cercare, ad esempio, terzini destri nati dal 1997 in poi, alti più di 180 cm, che hanno segnato più gol e assist in campionato e in coppa dal 2018 ad oggi? Ho provato su transfermarkt ma non ci sono tutti i filtri che mi interessano


A parte che con 1997+ , 180cm + e LB hai già fatto gran parte del lavoro. Su TM hai questa possibilità, poi puoi andare a vedere il rendimento di quelli che ti stuzzicano. Per esempio, facendo i tuoi criteri trovo questo su TM:







Già cosi hai "scremato" quasi i dati. Come vedi vai da Arnold a Patterson. Difficilmente si andrà su profili che vanno oltre le prime due pagine.

Altrimenti ci sono piattaforme (paganti) come wyscout, o database meno performanti ed affidabili e che necessitano anche di un po' di dimistichezza con diversi programmi (sql, DB browser o python) e che sconsiglio.

Comunque sto lavorando con un amico ad un progetto simile, che potrebbe dare a chi ne ha voglia l'opportunità di fare ricerche simili gratuitamente. Visto che non é assolutamente a scopo di lucro, e che il tempo é poco non so dire se riusciremo a fare una cosa dignitosa o se riusciremo a farla. Puntiamo a dare un servizio simile a wyscout, senza evidentemente i video e le analisi che lasceremo fare all'utente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono uscite le stime di calcio e finanza sugli stipendi, poi ho sistemato qualche ammortamento leggermente impreciso.
> Buone notizie, il costo rosa si aggira intorno ai 128 milioni e spiccioli.
> Da notare tre cose
> 
> ...


cedere florenzi è più impossibile che cedere caldara, con quello stipendio. tutti allucinati dallo stipendio di caldara e nessuno da quello di florenzi.
visto gary @Lineker10 ?

anche il rinnovo di caldara mi lascia basito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Bakayoko non gode né potrà godere del decreto crescita perché quando è arrivato in Italia al Napoli NON aveva 2 anni consecutivi all'estero (nel 18/19 giocava x il milan). Allo stato nemmeno Dest gode del decreti crescita perché è in prestito x un anno, pertanto il suo lordo dovrebbe essere intorno ai 7 milioni


credo che sia 2,5 netti e 5 lordi, non 3,5 e 7.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A parte che con 1997+ , 180cm + e LB hai già fatto gran parte del lavoro. Su TM hai questa possibilità, poi puoi andare a vedere il rendimento di quelli che ti stuzzicano. Per esempio, facendo i tuoi criteri trovo questo su TM:
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3175
> 
> ...


Grazie, ma conosco già la funzione ricerca dettagliata su tm.. io intendevo una funziona del genere con in aggiunta la possibilità di vedere i goal/assist messia segno da questi giocatori in un preciso lasso di tempo, tipo dal 2019-2020 al 2021-2022


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cedere florenzi è più impossibile che cedere caldara, con quello stipendio. tutti allucinati dallo stipendio di caldara e nessuno da quello di florenzi.
> visto gary @Lineker10 ?
> 
> anche il rinnovo di caldara mi lascia basito.


in realtà c&f ha dichiarato di non sapere quanto prende florenzi e ha riportato lo stipendio dello scorso anno. Altri siti riportano 2 milioni netti quindi 3.6 lordi che mi sembra la valutazione piu verosimile. Il più costoso come stipendio lordo dovrebbe essere dest.
Il rinnovo di caldara credo sia stato fatto per ridurre l'ammortamento annuo e poterlo dare in prestito


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> in realtà c&f ha dichiarato di non sapere quanto prende florenzi e ha riportato lo stipendio dello scorso anno. Altri siti riportano 2 milioni netti quindi 3.6 lordi che mi sembra la valutazione piu verosimile. Il più costoso come stipendio lordo dovrebbe essere dest.


lo spero ma io ho letto 3 anche in altri siti, sinceramente meno non ho trovato.


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo spero ma io ho letto 3 anche in altri siti, sinceramente meno non ho trovato.


Dubito l'abbiamo "rinnovato" alla stessa cifra dello scorso anno...anche se non è un rinnovo


----------



## uolfetto (3 Settembre 2022)

Non esiste che Florenzi prenda quello che prendeva alla Roma. Perchè lì gli era rimasto un singolo anno di contratto a quella cifra. Avendo esteso la durata prende meno di sicuro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Non esiste che Florenzi prenda quello che prendeva alla Roma. Perchè lì gli era rimasto un singolo anno di contratto a quella cifra. Avendo esteso la durata prende meno di sicuro.


Speriamo, per ora lascio così per sicurezza.
Quando esce il bilancio?


----------



## Mauricio (3 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Speriamo, per ora lascio così per sicurezza.
> Quando esce il bilancio?


Hanno 6 mesi per depositarlo dalla chiusura, ergo fine anno / inizio 2023


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> credo che sia 2,5 netti e 5 lordi, non 3,5 e 7.


Se parli di Dest il netto che prendeva a Barcellona 3,8. E si dice che il prestito è gratuito ma tutto l'ingaggio è pagato da mijan


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Settembre 2022)

Ragionando più a mente fredda dopo qualche giorno la fine del mercato, possiamo trarre delle conclusioni di massima: 

- a livello di payroll, abbiamo ridotto di 15-20M in base alle stime, su un totale di circa 150, diciamo che facendo i rinnovi, saranno 10M in meno circa. Una riduzione minima (meno del 10%), ma comunque una riduzione e dopo le sentenza dell'UEFA, pur essendo l'italiana con conseguenze più lievi tra le imputate, non siamo ancora a posto, per dire Napoli, Lazio e Fiorentina non hanno avuto problemi.

- a livello di conti generali perciò, pur presupponendo il best case scenario (vittorie in italia e almeno ottavi di CL), sarà già bene andare in pari, dato che si parte da un -50 al 30 giugno 2022, che all'1 setrembre è -35/40 in base a quanti (e quali) rinnovi fai. In Italia meglio dello scorso anno puoi fare vincendo anche CI e SI, ma bene che vada sono 5M in più complessivi in più. Anche contando altri 10 per sponsor (il nuovo contratto Puma e altri che continuano a firmare), passare i gironi è l'unico modo realistico per arrivare al pari (e farlo stabilmente negli anni), non ce n'é. Si alzerebbe considerevolmente anche il nostro target di spesa.

- secondo i dati Transfermarkt, togliendo Hauge che è chiaramente contabilizzato al 30 giugno 2022 (era un obbligo), abbiamo speso circa 48M (32 CDK, 7 Thiaw, 4,5 Messias, 2,5 Florenzi e 2 Vranckx), che potenzialmente potrebbero diventare 86M (38 ulteriori di cui 3 bonus da CDK, 3 bonus da Thiaw, 12 da Vranckx e 20 da Dest), non proprio poco (anche se nel best case scenario saremmo a posto in ogni reparto in cui giocano questi giocatori, mica male). Anche contando Hauge (erroneamente quindi), secondo Transfermarkt siamo la squadra che ha investito in Serie A come cartellini in questa sessione (anche senza bonus ed eventuali riscatti), son dati oggettivi.

Tutto questo per dire che si sperava in meglio a monte, ma per prendere i "piani A" tutt'altro che di certo rendimento superiore tra l'altro, sarebbero costati altri 35 diciamo di Botman (+25 rispetto a Thiaw) 15 di Sanches (+10 circa rispetto a Vranckx nell'immediato) e diciamo 15 per Ziyech AD (+10 rispetto a Messias), sarebbero stati quei 40-45 da mettere subito invece che rimandare metà al prossimo anno come abbiamo fatto. Ecco, con il pari di bilancio mi aspetto campagne acquisti ogni anno delle dimensioni di 2018/19 e 2019/20, entrambe da 100M circa tutto considerato, mentre 20/21 è stata a 0 (covid), 21/22 e 22/23 dimensionate sui circa 50M immediati, sostanzialmente perché i 100M del 2018/19 sono stati bruciati e si aggiungevano alle voragini dell'ultima campagna faraonica di Silvio (circa 100 nel 2015/16) e dei cinesi (praticamente 200M tra tutto), tutti quasi andati in cenere come valore di squadra, disavanzi illogici che ancora ci trasciniamo.

La prima priorità deve essere un pulizia della rosa. Non tenendo conto di Lazetic e Jungdal segnati da Transfermarkt (ma dovrebbeo dirlo a Pioli che non li ha mai neanche convocati), siamo in 29, un po' troppi.

Il numero ideale è 26 e penso che 3 siano possibili tagli a gennaio: 1 è molto probabile, Bakayoko (al peggio a giugno), Ballo per me va via se Dest dimostra un minimo (torna Florenzi e lui non sembra servire a niente) e chi deluderà uscendo dalle rotazioni. Per com'è iniziata la stagione rischia molto Saele, Diaz se non dimostra qualcosa, dato che CDK l'ha sostanzialmente scalzato in 1 mese e dietro ha Adli che scalpita (e imo si merita almeno una vera chance, non scampoli). 
Altri che per me in un'idea di un miglioramento progressivo, ma si parla di giugno, sarebbe, al netto delle grosse operazioni che dipendono da tante variabili, ma che se va tutto bene sarà l'AD (alleluja) e nel 2024 una PC (idealmente Origi si impone e Giroud fa ancora quest'anno e il prossimo a livelli di presenza vera).

Se gli acquisti rendono tutti come si spera, difficile ma non impossibile vedendo come sono andate le operazioni negli ultimi anni, soprattutto quelle sui giovani (i fail e mezzi fail tutti sui famosi usati sicuri), a fine anno saremmo a posto in difesa (5 centrali e 4 terzini) a parte trovare un secondo preferibilmente italiano. A centrocampo idem, sulla trequarti dovremmo soltanto valutare che stagione avrà fatto Rebic e decidere se tenerlo o sostituirlo (a sto giro è make or break per lui) a parte il famoso AD e come terza punta potrebbe tornare Colombo se fa bene in Serie A.

Se tutto va bene dovrebbero fare solo pochi movimenti chirurgici: nuovo secondo portiere (1), diciamo che uno tra Dest, Thiaw e Vranckx non si dimostra all'altezza (per stare realisti) e sono (2), un AD forte santo cielo (3) e una punta di scorta più presente del fantasma di Ibra (4). Meno e realisticamente solo 2 di questi (AD e rimpiazzo migliore del possibile fallimento), secondo portiere e punta giovane son robe a zero o quasi. Si potrebbero prendere due top stile CDK sul serio finalmente, realisticamente stavolta.


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ragionando più a mente fredda dopo qualche giorno la fine del mercato, possiamo trarre delle conclusioni di massima:
> 
> - a livello di payroll, abbiamo ridotto di 15-20M in base alle stime, su un totale di circa 150, diciamo che facendo i rinnovi, saranno 10M in meno circa. Una riduzione minima (meno del 10%), ma comunque una riduzione e dopo le sentenza dell'UEFA, pur essendo l'italiana con conseguenze più lievi tra le imputate, non siamo ancora a posto, per dire Napoli, Lazio e Fiorentina non hanno avuto problemi.
> 
> ...


direi che sia il caso di attendere il bilancio 21/22 prima di pensare alle prospettive di mercato per il 23/24. L'ultimo bilancio ufficiale vedeva introiti dal campo pari a 0 e introiti dai diritti tv falsati. Mancano tutti i premi sportivi... insomma è poco indicativo. Da questo bilancio sapremo quale sarà stato il fatturato e il deficit dello scorso anno. Consideriamo che il campo darà almeno 25 milioni. Gli sponsor aumenteranno significativamente. Probabilmente supereremo.abbondantemente i 300 milioni per il 21/22 e probabilmente supereremo i 350 per il 22/23. 
Il 23/24 sarà un anno cruciale, se il fatturato si avvicinera ai 400 milioni, sarà il primo bilancio in cui potremo di nuovo aumentare in modo significativo il costo rosa. E allora il nostro posizionamento sarà completamente diverso. Potremo avere incrementi del 30% di costo rosa e di conseguenza stipendi. Per raggiungere questi livelli l'unica via è quella delle ricche sponsorizzazioni. Emirates ci da una cifra poco piu che simbolica potremmo ricavare almeno 30 milioni in più con una rinegoziazione. Tutto in mano a gerry&Co.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo spero ma io ho letto 3 anche in altri siti, sinceramente meno non ho trovato.


Florenzi prende 2 piu bonus pare, circa quanto Calabria.


----------



## darden (5 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> direi che sia il caso di attendere il bilancio 21/22 prima di pensare alle prospettive di mercato per il 23/24. L'ultimo bilancio ufficiale vedeva introiti dal campo pari a 0 e introiti dai diritti tv falsati. Mancano tutti i premi sportivi... insomma è poco indicativo. Da questo bilancio sapremo quale sarà stato il fatturato e il deficit dello scorso anno. Consideriamo che il campo darà almeno 25 milioni. Gli sponsor aumenteranno significativamente. Probabilmente supereremo.abbondantemente i 300 milioni per il 21/22 e probabilmente supereremo i 350 per il 22/23.
> Il 23/24 sarà un anno cruciale, se il fatturato si avvicinera ai 400 milioni, sarà il primo bilancio in cui potremo di nuovo aumentare in modo significativo il costo rosa. E allora il nostro posizionamento sarà completamente diverso. Potremo avere incrementi del 30% di costo rosa e di conseguenza stipendi. Per raggiungere questi livelli l'unica via è quella delle ricche sponsorizzazioni. Emirates ci da una cifra poco piu che simbolica potremmo ricavare almeno 30 milioni in più con una rinegoziazione. Tutto in mano a gerry&Co.



Bisogna capire quali sono i limiti del Settlment Agreement che abbiamo firmato, se siamo in attivo a bilancio non c'è problema ma tutto da vedere perchè per dire Inter e Roma a quanto leggevo per i prossimi 2 anni devono fare mercato con saldo positivo tra vendite e acquisti altrimenti potranno registrare solo 23 giocatori nelle liste. Non so su di noi cosa ci sta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> direi che sia il caso di attendere il bilancio 21/22 prima di pensare alle prospettive di mercato per il 23/24. L'ultimo bilancio ufficiale vedeva introiti dal campo pari a 0 e introiti dai diritti tv falsati. Mancano tutti i premi sportivi... insomma è poco indicativo. Da questo bilancio sapremo quale sarà stato il fatturato e il deficit dello scorso anno. Consideriamo che il campo darà almeno 25 milioni. Gli sponsor aumenteranno significativamente. Probabilmente supereremo.abbondantemente i 300 milioni per il 21/22 e probabilmente supereremo i 350 per il 22/23.
> Il 23/24 sarà un anno cruciale, se il fatturato si avvicinera ai 400 milioni, sarà il primo bilancio in cui potremo di nuovo aumentare in modo significativo il costo rosa. E allora il nostro posizionamento sarà completamente diverso. Potremo avere incrementi del 30% di costo rosa e di conseguenza stipendi. Per raggiungere questi livelli l'unica via è quella delle ricche sponsorizzazioni. Emirates ci da una cifra poco piu che simbolica potremmo ricavare almeno 30 milioni in più con una rinegoziazione. Tutto in mano a gerry&Co.


Esattamente.

Il prossimo anno si spera di poter finalmente fare a meno di Tatarusanu, Bakayoko, Caldara, Mirante, Ballo, Messias, Diaz, Ibra e aggiungo io eventualmente Krunic, Florenzi e Rebic.
A quel punto, prenderemo
- Secondo portiere italiano giovane per liste (Falcone?)
- Promozione terzo portiere giovane da primavera milan / terzo portiere esperto italiano
- Terzino sinistro vice theo giovane italiano (Parisi?)
- Ritorno alla base come terza punta di uno tra Nasti e Colombo (sempre per i team formed)
- Ala destra forte titolare (il colpo dell'estate) 
- Vice Leao giovane, meglio se italiano 

8/11 uscite, 4/5 acquisti, 1/2 promozioni da primavera/prestiti
Così a naso tagli pure i costi. 

Alla fine ti trovi giusto i giocatori che servono, ne più ne meno (se proprio vuoi tenerti il jolly krunic ed eventualmente florenzi jolly ambifascia...)
Con Maldini invece boh, lo manderei in prestito un'altro anno insieme a Roback e quello tra Nasti e Colombo che non riporti in squadra.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Il prossimo anno si spera di poter finalmente fare a meno di Tatarusanu, Bakayoko, Caldara, Mirante, Ballo, Messias, Diaz, Ibra e aggiungo io eventualmente Krunic, Florenzi e Rebic.
> A quel punto, prenderemo
> ...


Bé alla fine ne cambiamo sempre parecchi, idealmente i cambi saranno meno di quelli che presupponi imo.

Portieri: per me rimane Mirante e prendono un altro italiano, così abbiamo i 4 nation formed senza spendere una lira.

Terzini: Ballo per me va via addirittura a gennaio se Dest si inserisce bene e appena torna Florenzi, per il resto se l'americano dimostra al punto di riscattarlo, bé hai un titolare e due riserve di ottimo livello come bello de nonna e Calabria.

Centrali: tanto dipende da Kjaer e Thiaw, nel best case scenario non devi far niente.

Mediani: pure qui nel best case scenario non devi far niente, Pobega e Vranckx potenzialmente aggiungono cose che i due titolari non hanno, speriamo. A quel punto Krunic diventerebbe il quinto/jolly e per quel ruolo va bene (non come terzo).

Trequartisti: Diaz torna indietro e non devi far niente, sperando di non bruciare Adli per lo spagnolo che sarebbe gravissimo imo.

Ali sinistre: Rebic è al momento del dunque, non penso rimarrebbe con un'altra stagione horror. Leao dipende più da lui che dal Milan, io lo conto perché penso che piuttosto faranno muro fino al 2024.

Ali destre: qui non ce n'é, scegli il migliore dei due di quest'anno, lo panchini, mandi via l'altro e compri un titolare. Punto.

Punte: se Origi si inserisce bene e Giroud continua così puoi limitarti a far rientrare Colombo per le liste e basta.

Ipotesi rosa da best case scenario degli acquisto di quest'anno:

Maignan X Mirante
Dest Calabria
Tomori Kalulu Kjaer Thiaw Gabbia
Theo Florenzi
Tonali Bennacer Pobega Vranckx Krunic
X Messias
CDK Adli
Leao X
Origi Giroud Colombo

Totale 26, 4 team formed e 4 nation formed, squadra completa in tutti i reparti (2 per ruolo e 1 jolly per reparto) e l'escluso dalla CL sarebbe l'infortunato che capita sempre statisticamente.

Movimenti IN: 3 (2P, 2AS e 1AD) + 2 riscatti (Dest e Vranckx)

Movimenti OUT: 6 (Tata, Ballo, Caldara, Saele, Rebic, Ibra) + 2 non riscatti (Diaz e Bakayoko)

Oggi siamo in 29, ma troppi di cui Pioli non si può fidare troppo: Ballo e Baka fuori progetto, Ibra un fantasma (ok la motivazione e non farlo finire da rotto, ma dopo quest'anno basta direi), Saele involuto, Rebic fantasma 2. E sono 5, a cui devi aggiungere i nuovi da inserire e gli infortuni (Krunic e Florenzi), praticamente 1/3 di rosa inservibile già a settembre.


----------



## Raryof (5 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ragionando più a mente fredda dopo qualche giorno la fine del mercato, possiamo trarre delle conclusioni di massima:
> 
> - a livello di payroll, abbiamo ridotto di 15-20M in base alle stime, su un totale di circa 150, diciamo che facendo i rinnovi, saranno 10M in meno circa. Una riduzione minima (meno del 10%), ma comunque una riduzione e dopo le sentenza dell'UEFA, pur essendo l'italiana con conseguenze più lievi tra le imputate, non siamo ancora a posto, per dire Napoli, Lazio e Fiorentina non hanno avuto problemi.
> 
> ...


Onestamente col senno di poi apprezzo quello che abbiamo fatto, in società sanno bene cosa serve per mantenere la competitività e presumo che sappiano perfettamente cosa sarà necessario fare per rinnovare i giocatori non perdibili a 0 e nemmeno vendibili.
Noi abbiamo un sistema di gioco già rodato e forte, rispetto alle altre però abbiamo potenziale di qualche anno fa che sta dominando ora e abbiamo il potenziale di qualche giorno/mese fa che subentrerà poi, in sostanza sbattiamo sempre dentro giocatori con potenziale e usiamo i giocatori più esperti e maturi solo come tappabuchi, il Napoli tra le altre sembra quella più capace di potersi trasformare senza pazziare, quella più capace di trovare il talento dove non sembra esserci talento, perché poi è molto più semplice spendere 80 mln per la punta della Viola piuttosto che trovare un futuro campione a poco, ma poi c'è anche il resto e in giro vedo alcune competitor che annaspano dietro acquisti casuali, presi per prendere, messi lì per tirare avanti e sperare in chissà cosa.
Noi abbiamo una gestione che si è riprogrammata ogni volta, la certificazione del buon operato è arrivata con la cessione della squadra ad altri investitori, gente comunque che svilupperà il brand, ma il percorso di ristrutturazione che abbiamo fatto non è stato semplice e nemmeno scontato, adesso sì siamo abituati ma fino a qualche anno fa non riuscivamo a capire la differenza tra l'inserimento del potenziale in attesa di e la voglia di provarci subito, di provare a vincere un quarto posto magico, la verità poi stava nel mezzo, ma altrove, pur con tanto gap tecnico sviluppato nei nostri anni bui non hanno fatto molto per difendersi, si sono mantenuti dietro progetti vecchi e marci, oppure con il solito sperpero di soldi del monopoli che poi sono serviti per risistemare i conti disastrati da quelle stesse operazioni illogiche con un certo debito e certi conti, sulla carta quello che stiamo facendo noi ci dovrà premiare e nemmeno noi possiamo sapere cosa saremo tra qualche anno, una volta avviati nel nuovo mondo dello zio Sam e con ben altre sensazioni, emozioni e possibilmente vittorie.
A fine stagione dicevo che le altre avrebbero dovuto tenere la nostra scia beh dal mercato fatto ho visto tanti pacciughi o acquisti casuali, un po' come quando vedi un Gatti ultra lodato ma poi entra Bremer strapagato, la Juve lo ha sempre fatto ma prima non c'era concorrenza e sembrava infallibile, il problema per loro è che entreranno altre proprietà americane e sarà difficile girare i soldi con chi non ascolta o è molto lontano dal tuo modo di sfare calcio, dal momento che la classifica certificherà che il gap sarà sempre importante in campionato sarà tosta poi riprogrammarsi e superare chi sta davanti, cosa che hanno provato a fare ora, subito, nel momento peggiore e con pochissime certezze in panchina, stanno cercando di farlo per toglierci certezze e risistemarci ma non so se basterà, il "sorpazzo" è avvenuto già nella stagione 2020-2021 quindi ben due stagioni fa, ora siamo alla terza e il campo dice che la Juve è costruita malissimo e fa un gioco penoso, con uno sperpero assurdo di soldi per fantomatici vincenti e tanti acquisti gallianeschi solo per calmare la piazza.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Bé alla fine ne cambiamo sempre parecchi, idealmente i cambi saranno meno di quelli che presupponi imo.
> 
> Portieri: per me rimane Mirante e prendono un altro italiano, così abbiamo i 4 nation formed senza spendere una lira.
> 
> ...


Tenere Messias invece che Saele non ha il minimo senso, il belga è piu giovane ed è un giocatore piu moderno del brasiliano, fa lavoro sporco che Messias non fa ed è più utile a gara in corso.
Per il resto sono tendenzialmente d'accordo, però su Florenzi farei delle valutazioni perchè a sinistra non ha quasi mai giocato... sarebbe meglio un giovane italiano al suo posto, con un biennale magari lo dai in prestito con obbligo a 2/3 milioni e ci fai pure plusvalenza, è un giocatore che in italia avrà sempre mercato. 
Ultimi due dubbi su Krunic e Mirante: il bosniaco può restare come jolly di reparto, ma se ci fosse la possibnilità di monetizzarlo e far crescere al suo posto un giovane tipo Rovella (per intenderci sulla tipologia di giocatore) lo farei al volo.
Su Mirante boh... sarebbero ormai due anni pieni che non gioca mai e avrebbe 40 anni suonati, non credo serva a granchè


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tenere Messias invece che Saele non ha il minimo senso, il belga è piu giovane ed è un giocatore piu moderno del brasiliano, fa lavoro sporco che Messias non fa ed è più utile a gara in corso.
> Per il resto sono tendenzialmente d'accordo, però su Florenzi farei delle valutazioni perchè a sinistra non ha quasi mai giocato... sarebbe meglio un giovane italiano al suo posto, con un biennale magari lo dai in prestito con obbligo a 2/3 milioni e ci fai pure plusvalenza, è un giocatore che in italia avrà sempre mercato.
> Ultimi due dubbi su Krunic e Mirante: il bosniaco può restare come jolly di reparto, ma se ci fosse la possibnilità di monetizzarlo e far crescere al suo posto un giovane tipo Rovella (per intenderci sulla tipologia di giocatore) lo farei al volo.
> Su Mirante boh... sarebbero ormai due anni pieni che non gioca mai e avrebbe 40 anni suonati, non credo serva a granchè


A logica sì, solo che non penso sia un caso che Messias l'abbia panchinato da inizio 2022 sostanzialmente, a me sembra che il belga sia in costante involuzione invece che migliorare, boh.
Florenzi non convince al 100% manco me per via della tenuta fisica (l'anno scorso fuori 2 mesi e pure quest'anno), ma rimane fino al 2025, è entrato nel "giro" e poi è italiano. Mirante il terzo portiere lo può fare a 40 anni, ovviamente ci vuole un bel secondo. Krunic finché c'é sto allenatore non va da nessuna parte e comunque nel suo giusto ranking (jolly) a me non dispiace in rosa.


----------



## mil77 (5 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire quali sono i limiti del Settlment Agreement che abbiamo firmato, se siamo in attivo a bilancio non c'è problema ma tutto da vedere perchè per dire Inter e Roma a quanto leggevo per i prossimi 2 anni devono fare mercato con saldo positivo tra vendite e acquisti altrimenti potranno registrare solo 23 giocatori nelle liste. Non so su di noi cosa ci sta.



noi dobbiamo solo fare un max di - 60 in 3 anni. Al max aumentando di un -10 ogni anno purché dimostriamo che il bilancio sia in miglioramento. Inter e roma non hanno limitazioni alla rosa (possono iscrivere 25 giocatori) ma x il mercato di gennaio e tutta la prossima stagione non possono inserire nuovi giocatori in lista champion se non fatto attivo di mercato (ogni giocatore inserito deve costare meno di quello tolto). X l'inter sarebbe interessante sapere come viene valutata la posizione di Lukaku...perché è già in lista, ma in prestito secco...se lo acquistano a giugno diventa un nuovo giocatore o è considerato come già parte della lista precedente?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (6 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire quali sono i limiti del Settlment Agreement che abbiamo firmato, se siamo in attivo a bilancio non c'è problema ma tutto da vedere perchè per dire Inter e Roma a quanto leggevo per i prossimi 2 anni devono fare mercato con saldo positivo tra vendite e acquisti altrimenti potranno registrare solo 23 giocatori nelle liste. Non so su di noi cosa ci sta.


Col fair-play finanziario tecnicamente non siamo ancora dentro, comunque ci siamo quasi e non saremmo più da sanzione con quest'anno che arriva, però se contiamo il 22/23 come anno zero per via del ventilato pareggio, da qui in poi per crescere bisognerà aumentare i ricavi, qualche risparmio lo si può ancora fare eliminando Baka e Caldara, ma poi basta sostanzialmente, il resto di quelli che noi potremmo considerare esuberi o costa poco (Ballo) o non sono considerati esuberi a Milanello (Diaz, Saele, Florenzi, ecc). Solo aumentando i ricavi si potrà crescere per diventare competitivi in Europa e la squadra di suo può contribuire "solo" qualificandosi e passando i gironi con costanza nel tempo, rendendo quell'introito una semi-certezza (come la Juve tipo), il resto dipende dalla società (sponsor) e dal sistema calcio (stadio, diritti tv italiano): nel primo caso si stanno muovendo bene, niente da dire, nel secondo è come andar di notte, ma è un problema italiano in generale. L'obiettivo di Redbird è arrivare a 500M di fatturato in un quinquennio, cosa che ci porterebbe saldamente nella top 10 d'Europa e allora sì che competi in maniera credibile. Sarei curioso di capire come, dato che le voci stadio/sistema diritti tv italiani difficilmente miglioreranno nel prossimo immediato, quindi quasi raddoppiare il fatturaro solo con sponsor/risultati sportivi la vedo dura.

PS: un grande complimenti a @Mauricio e @Trumpusconi, le cui stime sono praticamente identiche a quelle di Calcio e Finanza (che hanno gente pagata apposta e non per hobby) e in alcuni casi anche più precise imho.


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su input di @Trumpusconi mi porto avanti, visto che il mercato di riparazione è stato nullo, forse dovuto agli ultimi rumors che sono usciti. Questa sessione estiva credo decreterà se si farà il salto di qualità oppure si resterà a navigare un po’ a vista.
> 
> *Aggiornamento del 09/09/22
> 
> ...


AGGIORNAMENTO

Il mercato non dorme mai! Aggiornati i rinnovi di Krunic e Tonali: con il primo ho solo ipotizzato allungo contratto, per cui il costo annuo scende un poco visto l'ammortamento più basso. Per il secondo costo aumentato meno di 2 milioni annui: il costo della rosa resta comunque inferiore all'anno scorso di 15 milioni scarsi.
Se Kalulu rinnovasse a 2 milioni netti, il costo annuo aumenterebbe di circa 1,5 milioni.
Se Bennacer rinnovvasse a 4 netti, il costo annuo crescerebbe di 2 milioni.
Se Leao rinnovasse a 7 netti, il costo annuo crescerebbe di circa 3 milioni.

In pratica con un costo della rosa sui 140 milioni, si rinnoverebbe a tutti i pilastri fino al 2027 (guardate quanti sarebbero a tale data, quasi un terzo della rosa).


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

@Mauricio, @Trumpusconi , siete riusciti a trovare l'andamento ufficiale dello stipendio di Romagnoli? 
Vorrei sapere come è evoluto il suo stipendio e sopratutto per quanti anni ha rubato quei 5-6 milioni di cui si parlava ultimamente


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> AGGIORNAMENTO
> 
> Il mercato non dorme mai! Aggiornati i rinnovi di Krunic e Tonali: con il primo ho solo ipotizzato allungo contratto, per cui il costo annuo scende un poco visto l'ammortamento più basso. Per il secondo costo aumentato meno di 2 milioni annui: il costo della rosa resta comunque inferiore all'anno scorso di 15 milioni scarsi.
> Se Kalulu rinnovasse a 2 milioni netti, il costo annuo aumenterebbe di circa 1,5 milioni.
> ...


Il problema del rinnovo di Leao non penso siano neanche i famosi 7M (li davamo a Ibra, poco meno a Romagnoli e Zizzo), ma la volontà di Mendes: se vuole spostarlo non ce n'é, inutile illudersi. La multa secondo me è più un alleato che un nemico, perché a oggi la legge italiana lo protegge da dover versare oltre un tot di stipendio. Siccome si sono mossi per tempo non capisco come si faccia a dargli contro, ma son sicuro che avverrà uguale. A ogni modo, visto che il bubbone esploderà quest'anno, lui e Bennacer mal che vada andranno via nel 2023.


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> @Mauricio, @Trumpusconi , siete riusciti a trovare l'andamento ufficiale dello stipendio di Romagnoli?
> Vorrei sapere come è evoluto il suo stipendio e sopratutto per quanti anni ha rubato quei 5-6 milioni di cui si parlava ultimamente


Sinceramente no. Però la storia dei 5/6 milioni è uscita solo l’ultimo anno di contratto, per cui mi auguro che fosse un contratto a salire.


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Il problema del rinnovo di Leao non penso siano neanche i famosi 7M (li davamo a Ibra, poco meno a Romagnoli e Zizzo), ma la volontà di Mendes: se vuole spostarlo non ce n'é, inutile illudersi. La multa secondo me è più un alleato che un nemico, perché a oggi la legge italiana lo protegge da dover versare oltre un tot di stipendio. Siccome si sono mossi per tempo non capisco come si faccia a dargli contro, ma son sicuro che avverrà uguale. A ogni modo, visto che il bubbone esploderà quest'anno, lui e Bennacer mal che vada andranno via nel 2023.


D’accordo su tutto tranne l’ultima frase: se han deciso di andare via lo faranno a zero nel 2024. Non ci credo che vengano ceduti l’anno prossimo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> D’accordo su tutto tranne l’ultima frase: se han deciso di andare via lo faranno a zero nel 2024. Non ci credo che vengano ceduti l’anno prossimo.


Difficile farsi 2 anni con l'ambiente contro a parte il gruppo squadra, rischierebbero pure cali di rendimento e/o di venire panchinati più facilmente, com'è accaduto a tutti tranne Zizzo che era portiere (la panchina, il rendimento è sempre stato altalenante).


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Difficile farsi 2 anni con l'ambiente contro a parte il gruppo squadra, rischierebbero pure cali di rendimento e/o di venire panchinati più facilmente, com'è accaduto a tutti tranne Zizzo che era portiere (la panchina, il rendimento è sempre stato altalenante).


Plausibile, sta di fatto che io non sono nemmeno sicuro rinnovi Kalulu. Come sempre ci mettiamo alla finestra e seguiamo gli avvenimenti.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Plausibile, sta di fatto che io non sono nemmeno sicuro rinnovi Kalulu. Come sempre ci mettiamo alla finestra e seguiamo gli avvenimenti.


Paura del tutto irrazionale e infondata, non è nessuno ancora e mancano 3 anni, fa in tempo a tornare quinto in gerarchia...


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Paura del tutto irrazionale e infondata, non è nessuno ancora e mancano 3 anni, fa in tempo a tornare quinto in gerarchia...


Verissimo, però finché non vedo nero su bianco (intendo firma sul contratto  ) non sarò certo che rimarrà a lungo. Tieni presente che è già venuto a zero al Milan, per cui non è nuovo a queste situazioni.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Verissimo, però finché non vedo nero su bianco (intendo firma sul contratto  ) non sarò certo che rimarrà a lungo. Tieni presente che è già venuto a zero al Milan, per cui non è nuovo a queste situazioni.


Già così ne mancano 3.


----------

